# Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)



## nik (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Glückwunsch zu diesem Teichforum! Macht einen guten Eindruck, der Umgang miteinander scheint freundlich und ich erhoffe hier die mir fehlenden Infos zu meiner Pfütze zu erhalten. Vielleicht kann ich auch ein bisschen zurück geben.

Ich arbeite in der IT. Hobbies sind Tischtennis, dass ich auch als älteres Hoppelhäschen noch wettkampfmäßig betreibe und Pflanzen. Pflanzen im Zimmer, Pflanzen im Garten, Pflanzen im Wintergarten, Pflanzen im Aquarium und nun auch Pflanzen im Teich.

Alles klar?  Neben der Faszination von Pflanzen ergeht es mir vergleichbar auch noch mit Wasser. In Aquaristik, speziell Pflanzenaquaristik mache ich schon locker, eher reichlich 20 Jahre. Dass mir Teich schon lange im Kopf herum spukt ist nicht verwunderlich. Eigentlich wollte ich das gleich gründlich aufziehen. Nach dem Motto, "alles auf einmal und volle Kraft voraus!"  , aber das passt immer noch nicht, obwohl der Wassergarten schon geplant ist.

Meine Frau hat für 25,- Huhn eine gebrauchte GFK-Schale mit 750-100 l aufgetan und mir auf's Auge gedrückt.  Die wird mir nun als Spielwiese für mein Verständnis von Wasser im Garten dienen. 
Ich war mir nicht so sicher, aber je mehr ich lese, desto geneigter bin ich anzunehmen, dass meine aquaristische "Belastung" doch hilfreicher sein könnte, als ich annahm.
Immer versuche ich natürlichen, biologischen Prozessen ihren Raum zu lassen und mit möglichst geringem technischen Einsatz lediglich zu "moderieren". Manche neigen dann doch mit erheblichem technischen Equipement dazu den biologischen Bock mit Gewalt hinten herum heben zu wollen. Ich habe aber beileibe nichts gegen sinnvoll eingestzte Technik.

Meine Teichschale habe ich schon eingegraben. Fall jemand die Ubbink Mars II bzw. ihr Fassungsvermögen kennt, wäre ich froh drum zu wissen. Das Netz gibt nichts her.
Die hat eine praktische umlaufende Sumpfrinne, die ich zuunterst mit Lehm versehen und dann mit Sand 1-2 mm abgedeckt habe. 
Mikrobiologisch ist der noch völlig aus dem Ruder, wo soll es bei einer frisch eingerichteten Teichschale und emers gezogenen Pflanzen auch herkommen. Einige Töpfe habe ich so versenkt, was mir wahrscheinlich eine unpassende Nährstoffanreicherung beschert und die ersten mir unbekannten "flockigen" Grünalgen auftauchen lässt. Macht mir weiter keinen Kopf. Insgesamt sehe ich die unter einem Pflaumenbaum mit beinhaltender Paul's Himalayan Musk Ramblerrose platzierte Teichschale durch zu starken organischen Eintrag belastet. Das auch derzeit ohne Fische ungefiltert zu betreiben habe ich deshalb ad acta gelegt. An der Mikrobiologie im Teich kann ich derzeit nicht viel machen, habe einen Filterstarter ins Wasser gegeben, aber der zielt ja vor allem auf das Ingangbringen der Nitrifikationskette ab.
Zur "Filterung" habe ich sehr konkrete Vorstellungen Dazu will ich weiterhin nur den Teich und dessen Bepflanzung nutzen. Was ich machen kann ist, den organischen Eintrag in Form von Pflanzenmasse, etc. schon vor seiner Zersetzung abzuschöpfen. Die Mittel der Wahl scheinen mir Skimmer und Siebfilter zu sein.  Dazu werden von mir noch Fragen kommen Falls jemand passende links hat, wäre ich dankbar drum.

Soweit so gut. Gruß an alle, unbekannterweise ...
mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,
herzlich willkommen in diesem netten Forum, das hast du ganz richtig erkannt. 

So ganz bin ich nicht durchgestiegen, dein Problem zu erkennen, aber ich versuche mal die Sache aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung zu beschreiben. Ich habe seit Jahren im Vorgarten so eine Teichschale (nein, seit 2 Jahren sogar 2). Da ist eine Seerose drin, weiter nichts. Ach so doch, ein paar __ Molche und ab und zu verirrt sich da auch ein kleiner __ Teichfrosch hin. Und ich mach da gar nichts dran. Hat meist klares Wasser. Wenn es wärmer wird, gibt es schon mal ein paar Algen, aber das gibt sich wieder. Fadenalgen fische ich raus und Schwebalgen haben nach einer gewissen Zeit keine Nahrung mehr und gehen ein - Wasser wird wieder klar. Das ist so ein auf und ab, was mich aber nicht wirklich stört. Wenn die Seerose wieder voll da ist, ist das Wasser ohnehin wieder klar, da die Schwebalgen dann kein Licht mehr bekommen . Und ein paar Teichlinsen schwimmen da auch drauf, die nehmen auch Nährstoffe auf, deshalb belasse ich immer einen kleinen Teil da.
Filtern - das heißt bei dieser Größe mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen .


----------



## heiko-rech (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo,

also einen Filter wirst du nicht benötigen. Um den Eintrag von Blättern etc. zu begrenzen kannst du ein Netz spanen. Das muss ja nicht das ganze Jahr über drin sein.

Als Aquarianer solltest du ja wissen, dass ein gewisser Anteil Mulm nicht schadet, sondern im Gegenteil, eher förderlich ist.

Beim Tech solltest du auch eine gewisse Menge an Fadenalgen und auch kurzfristig mal Schwebalgen einfach akzeptieren.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## nik (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für die Antworten.
@ Maja Danke für die Beschreibung. Auch wenn meine, ich denke 1000 l, relativ eine Pfütze sind, so wird das mit dem Sumpfgraben doch "naturnah" werden. Ich bin mir ja noch nicht sicher, denke aber, es fällt zuviel in den Teich. 
Was hast du denn für eine Seerose in der Schale? Ich liebäugel gerade mit der "Maurice Laydeker".

@ Heiko Ein Netz über der Pfütze wäre dann ja Dauerzustand - das mag ich mir nicht ansehen. 

Der Grundgedanke ist simpel. Ich bin sicher, die zeitige Entfernung organischer Masse entspannte den Betrieb des Teiches deutlich. Mit zusätzlicher, "biologischer" Filterung habe ich nichts im Sinn! Ich denke, der später im Sumpfgraben dichte Pflanzenwuchs genügt dafür völlig. 

Den Teich will ich also durch Abscheiden von organischem Eintrag unterstützen. Der Siebfilter/Skimmer sollte also schon als Spässje betrachtet werden, wenn denn der Realisierungsaufwand nicht zu groß wird. Es ist schon klar, dass das aufwandsmäßig eher "Kanone" ist, für die Funktion und meine dadurch gewonnene Erfahrung  aber nicht.

Das soll schon ein großer, tiefer und naturnaher Teich werden und trotzdem einige wenige Koi, ich denke an max. 6 ausgewachsene Tiere, evtl. auch weniger, vertragen können - und ich will den neben einem Filtergraben möglicherweise nur über eine optimierte Abscheidung organischer Stoffe betreiben.

Bei Algen entwickele ich gar keine Zwänge!  Ich weiß allerdings, wie völlig algenfrei sich ein Aquarium betreiben lässt und ich denke, ich weiß auch warum. Der üblichen Phobie vor Phosphat und Nitrat bezüglich Algenentwicklung kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Stark beleuchtete Pflanzenaquarien lassen sich z.B. reproduzierbar mit 25 mg/l NO3 und 1 mg/l  PO4 dauerhaft algenfrei betreiben. Da spielen andere Dinge die entscheidende Rolle. Das geht dann in Richtung ausreichende und *vollständige* Nährstoffversorgung der Pflanzen über die Wassersäule. Das Thema ist im Teichbereich wohl gar keines. Der andere Punkt wäre "Biofilm", bzw. "Mikroflora". Das ist immer eine einigermaßen diffuse Geschichte. Bekommt man beide Punkte rund, sollten Algen kein Thema sein.
Wenn sich temperaturbedingt im Frühjahr/Herbst Algen entwickeln, ist das okay. Das muss ich aber erst einmal erlebt haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Nik


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Servus Nik

Herzlich Willkommen



> Das soll schon ein großer, tiefer und naturnaher Teich werden und trotzdem einige wenige Koi, ich denke an max. 6 ausgewachsene Tiere, evtl. auch weniger, vertragen können - und ich will den neben einem Filtergraben möglicherweise nur über eine optimierte Abscheidung organischer Stoffe betreiben.



Das ist aber Zukunftsmusik 

Wird in deiner Teichschale sicher nicht zu realisieren sein


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

hallo nik 

auch von mir :Willkommen2 hier im forum der pfüten-fieber-infizierten.  Ich bin selbst noch nicht lange dabei, aber du hast recht: es ist ein sehr nettes forum und ich hoffe, du wirst dich hier genauso pudelwohl fühlen, wie ich es tue! 

weisst du was das schlimmste an diesem pfützenfieber ist? es ist unheilbar und wird immer stärker!  meine "terrassenteich mit bachlauf"-baustelle ist noch nicht beendet und ich denke schon über nen "vorm nussbaum links-teich" im vorgarten nach  

ach ja, noch nen kleinen hinweis: wir leiden hier alle nicht nur am pfützenfieber, sondern sind auch noch akut foto-süchtig, also her mit den bildern! :beten


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Anja,

Bilder kommen noch! Das ist noch Baustelle und noch nicht so ganz schlimm doll sehenswert.  Ich fange langsam an Algen abzufischen.

Servus Helmut


Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Nik
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen


Danke.



> Wird in deiner Teichschale sicher nicht zu realisieren sein.


Du könntest Recht haben. Ich sehe keine vernünftige Möglichkeit die Feststoffe überhaupt erst einmal einzusammeln.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*



> Was hast du denn für eine Seerose in der Schale?



Ich habe eine __ Zwergseerose da drin, seit etwa 8 Jahren. Den Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Mir war es nur wichtig, dass es eben ein Zwerg ist. Inzwischen ist sie aber nur noch ein Halbzwerg. Nimmt im Sommer die ganze Wasseroberfläche ein mit vielen Blüten und Blättern.
Hier mal ein Bild aus dem vorigen Jahr.


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Maja,
super Deine Seerosen, wär doch was für das Thema:Seerosen2010, von Annett!
Zeig sie dort auch bitte.


----------



## nik (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Maja,

ich tippe auf eine Nymphea __ froebeli. Die vier äußeren Kelchblätter sind typisch und wenn die Blüten eine Neigung zum "Überwasserstehen" haben, dann passte das. Die war für mich auch in der sehr engen Auswahl.  Die gilt als Halbzwerg.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Ja, das kann sein, dass sie so hieß. Nach Jahren vergißt man das leider, wenn man die Schildchen nicht mehr hat. Sie hat jetzt auch schon wieder jede Menge Knospen gebildet, einfach eine sehr dankbare Pflanze!


----------



## nik (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

diesmal brauche ich eure Hilfe bzw. Erfahrung beim Sizing des Rücklaufschlauches. - Dann gibt's auch Bilder! 


In der 1000 l GFK Teichschale steckt die der gerbrauchten Teichschale mitgegebene, unbenutzte Pumpe mit 31 W und 2100 l/h Nominalleistung. Die scheint mir für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Mit dieser Pumpe wird das Wasser per 1" Schlauch 3 m weiter in ein auf knapp über Wasserniveau stehendes Behältnis gepumpt und läuft daraus per Überlauf mittels Schlauch wieder zurück in den Teich. Der Wasserstand im Behältnis könnte nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge max. 35 cm über Teichniveau erreichen können.

Normalerweise wäre für die Pumpe ein 3/4" Schlauch passend, habe aber, um die Strömungsverluste zu verringern, den 1" Schlauch genommen. Bottleneck beim Rücklauf sind 2 x die Tankverschraubungen (an Behältnis & Teichschale) mit Innendurchmesser 25 mm (PVC-Fittings mit 1" Schlauchtülle) Der Schlauch ist gute Teichqualität und kann mit stetigem Gefälle eingegraben werden.

Die große Frage ist, reicht für den "Überlaufrücklaufschlauch" ein Zoll Durchmesser oder überfordert den die Pumpe?  

Vorab ein Dankeschön für die gedankliche Beschäftigung mit meinem Problem!

Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi,

da keine Antwort, auch keine Bilder!  Der Rücklaufschlauch reichte, das sich daraus egebende Problem mit Blubbern im Teich durch mitgerissene Luft ist auch gelöst.
Das Technikabteil ist weitgehend fertig. D.h. es ist ein 18W UV-C verbaut, eine noch nicht angeschlossene 6kg CO2 Druckgasflasche und ein VLCV (very low cost Vliesfilter).
Den als auch den UV-C, weil ich mich nicht mit Bakterienblüten rum ärgern will, die ich auch prompt (noch) habe. Allerdings bin ich sehr beeindruckt, wie gut die Kombi aus VLCV und UV-C funktioniert. letzten Di angeschlossen, denke ich, dass der Teich schon nächste Woche klar ist. Dann kann ich mit der Düngung und den Pflanzen anfangen.

Drumherum mache ich den Teich jetzt schick und dann gibt's was auf die Augen. 

mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

also bei diesen Technikfragen gibt es hier ja nicht sooo viele User, die da helfen können .
Aber wenn du das allein hinbekommen hast, umso besser!
Bilder sind natürlich für uns alle immer interessant (die Technik kann man da wohl getrost vernachlässigen ). Auch so vorher - nachher Bilder oder Bilder, wie das alles entstanden ist, sind allemal interessant! Ich seh das z.B. an den Klicks bei meinem "Alles neu" thread, aber Antworten gibt es da auch nicht immer und auch so umwerfend viele. Aber das Interesse ist da, das sieht man schon.
Zu jedem Beitrag kann man auch nicht immer was schreiben, das würde wohl das Zeitlimit sprengen .


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

bilder sind immer besser, weil ja einige besser gucken als lesen können 

Also - ich habe an einer kleineren Pumpe (Leistung 1.400 l/h) den 3/4" Schlauch auch auf 1" vergrößert. Heben muss sie das ganze um ca. 50 cm auf ca. 3 m, was sie auch brav tut. Was den Wasserfluss angeht, kann ich keinen Unterschied zu vorher feststellen. Allerdings habe ich irgendwo in Erinnerung, dass es besser sei, wenn der Ablauf größer als der Zulauf sein soll. Deshalb hat der Filterauslauf jetzt 1 1/2"


----------



## nik (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

ihr habt Recht! Ohne Bilder wird das ein trostloser Thread. Na ja, uns, bzw. nur mich, wie meine Frau neben mir gerade bemerkte  , kann auch eine Teichbaustelle schon entzücken. Heute ist ein wunderbarer Sommerabend, wir haben nur für uns beide gegrillt und beide das sich aufklarende Teichlein genossen.

             

Drum herum sieht man das "Fundament" für zwei Reihen kleines Basaltkopfsteinpflaster als Mähkante. So wird noch das gesamte Beet eingefasst. Es gibt noch zwei größere Basaltsteingruppen  jeweils an den Teichenden. Der Erdhaufen wird spater ein flaches Beet mit teichnahen Pflanzen. Meine Frau will unbedingt ein Wasserspiel, was aber wegen der CO2 Zugabe nur eingeschränkt möglich ist. Ins flache Teichbeet kommt als Kompromiss  ein wasserspeiender Bronzedrache hin.Wir freuen uns schon ausgesprochen auf das feine Teil! Die Bepflanzung im Ufergraben kennt nur zwei Zustände, 2/3 wächst recht gut, 1/3 ist ohne Umwege kaputt gegangen. Ich habe da aber, wie sich nachträglich herausstellt , auch ungeeignetes Zeug eingesetzt.

So weit, so gut, es geht weiter.  Der very low cost Vliesfilter funktioniert in Verbindung mit dem 18W UV-C recht gut und ich kann mich bald intensiv um die Düngung/Bepflanzung kümmern.
Mit meinen Fragen wurde ich ja gnadenlos hängen gelassen, versuche es aber hartnäckigerweise wieder.  Vielleicht bekomme ich ja Hilfe bei der Bepflanzung?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Nik


----------



## elkop (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

jetzt muss ich schon mal blöd nachfragen:
ich hab den thread mitgelesen. möchtest du in dieser pfütze wirklich kois halten, nik?
ich glaube, das wird wirklich nix und das hat helmut sicher gemeint, als er schrieb: das ist aber zukunftsmusik (nämlich die von einem viel größeren teich)


----------



## nik (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elke,

keine Angst, ich bin vor allem in Pflanzen interessiert. Meine Frau will schon Fisch, ich die eigentlich nur als Kompromiss und dann gibt es irgendwann mal ein paar ungefütterte __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge oder so.

Später, in dem schon geplanten, größeren Teich (AFAIR 35m²,1,5m tief, plus Pflanzenzone) wird es Koi geben. Die Fische haben was, aber trotzdem auch nur so wenig wie möglich.  Im Grunde wird das schon ein Koiteich (Bassin) und ich werde versuchen die lieber nur 6 bis max 10 Kois mittels guter organischer Abscheidung (Skimmer, Bodenablauf, UV-C und Sifi ) und einer üppigen, separaten Pflanzenzone ohne das häufig übliche "Klärwerk" hältern zu können. Das ist die Absicht, wenn sich praktisch weitere Technik als erforderlich herausstellt, dann stöpsel ich die halt dran. 
Die Teichschale sollte eigentlich auch so einfach wie möglich betrieben werden, allerdings gleich mit der Absicht zum Pflanzentopf und das erwies sich schnell als nicht praktikabel. Auf den Bildern lässt sich die massive biogene Entkalkung durch die Wasserpflanzen auf der eigentlich schwarzen Teichschale erkennen, deshalb die CO2-Zugabe mittels Druckgasflasche. 

Ich mache mir also eher Probleme durch viele Pflanzen, nicht durch Fische. 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

weitere Bilder von der Baustelle!
 
Ich hatte ja schon angekündigt anzunehmen, dass das Wasser klar wird.  Ist es jetzt! Es hat nicht mal zwei Wochen gedauert.
An submersen Pflanzen hat vor allem die __ Wasserpest die "grüne Soße" gut überstanden. Die ist auch verantwortlich für die starken Kalkablagerungen  an der Teichschale, die ist ursprünglich schwarz. Rechts sieht man in der Rinne den 1-2mm Sand (auf Lehm), den ich für zu grob halte und wegen der darin stattfindenden Desulfurikation gegen feineren mit 0,4-0,6mm austauschen werde.
Die Schwimmpflanze ¿ (Ironie) wird von der jüngeren Tochter (19 Jhr.) aus ihrem Aquarium in den Teich statt auf den Kompost geworfen.  Ich will eigentlich keine Abschattung durch Schwimmpflanzen, die erwies sich aber als ausgesprochen gute Zeigerpflanze. Zum einen wurde sie vom gleichen __ Parasiten zernagt wie die N.tetragona, die ich dann aufgrund der Informationen hier als Winzlinge von den Blattunterseiten der Seerose absammeln konnte. Bei gleichzeitiger Entfernung der Schwimmpflanze hat das gut funktioniert.
Ansonsten zeigte dieSchwimmpflanze während des Grünwassers rapide vergilbende, ältere Blätter und ging dann ein.
Ich kenne das schon aus dem Aquarium, in dem ich mir mal eine bakterielle, später grün werdende Bakterien-/Algenblüte lange angesehen hatte. Die ist extrem nährstoffzehrend, speziell Stickstoff. Es macht gar keinen Sinn dann zu düngen, denn das unterstützt nur die Bakterien-/Algenblüte und kommt bei den Pflanzen nicht an. Bei der Schwimmpflanze war das ein offensichtlicher Stickstoffmangel. Das Grünwasser ist rum und die Schwimmpflanze (unbekannterweise  ) gedeiht nun.  Algen hat es ein paar Fadenalgen die nun in insgesamt geringem Maß auftauchen. Ich denke, es gibt da eine Abhängigkeit zu Stickstoffmangel, habe also mit Urea und Kaliumnitrat etwas aufgedüngt. Ebenfalls habe ich halbe Dosis eines Aquarienvolldüngers zugegeben  und den UV-C wegen der sonst gefährdeten Chelatoren ausgeschaltet. Ich denke in Sachen Nährstoffe gibt es allgemein einige zu revidierende Vorstellungen. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden!
Auf die leere Stufe im Teich kommt noch grasartige Eleocharis accicularis. Ich bin mir noch nicht im Klaren, wie ich die Stufe für das Substrat abtrenne damit es nicht gleich in die Tiefzone rutscht. Ich frage auch nicht, Antwort bekomme ich ja eh keine.   Am Boden werde ich noch Sand, evtl. mit Lehm einbringen und es neben submersen Stängelpflanzen mit Echinodoren versuchen. Die könnte winterhart sein. 

noch mal ein Portrait der Schwimmpflanze.
 
Auf einem Blatt mitte/links kann man die typischen(, wohl neuen) Fraßspuren des Parasiten erkennen. 

Solch klares Wasser macht schon Spaß.
 



Das farbigere Männchen einer mir unbekannten Art, habe diese bei der Eiablage schon beobachtet. 
 



Das zeigt wohl auch die Baustelle, sind aber zwei Suchbilder!  Habe sie noch nicht besser erwischen können, aber auf beiden befindet sich eine grüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna viridis).
Es befindet sich ja Stratiodes alloides im Teich und die __ Krebsschere wird von dieser stark gefährdeten Großlibelle zur Vermehrung benötigt.
  
Im linken Bild ist sie mir erst durch den Schatten im Wasser aufgefallen, wenn man dem Pumpenstromkabel folgt, dann findet man sie. Im rechten Bild ist sie vor den vordersten, hohen Tannenwedeln zu sehen. War halt im vollen Flug und mehr war noch nicht drin. Selten lässt sie sich mal nieder und ist dann schon bei geringen Bewegungen gleich wieder weg. Aber sie ist regelmäßig da und vielleicht wird es ja noch was. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Nik


----------



## Majaberlin (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

das ist eine __ gemeine Heidelibelle (die rote ).
Wir haben hier auch sehr viele __ Libellen und viel Freude an den kleinen "Hubschraubern".

Zu deinen sonstigen (Nicht-)fragen  kann ich dir in der Tat auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, außerdem hast du ja eigentlich selbst schon jede Menge Ahnung, wie man aus deinen postings sehen kann, was soll man denn da noch sagen? 
Die Stufe abtrennen, damit das Substrat nicht runterrutscht, kann man wohl am besten mit Steinen oder einem kleinen Zementwall. Das wird ja alles eh schnell überwuchert, so dass man das bald nicht mehr sieht.
Ich finde auch, dass auch ein fischloser Teich sehr viel interessantes Leben enthält, mehr als ein Fischteich. Deshalb finde ich deine Entscheidung gut, allenfalls ein paar __ Moderlieschen einzusetzen. Und wenn du dann zusätzlich noch deinen Koiteich hast, wird deine Frau sicher auch zufrieden sein. Sind ja auch schöne Tiere und sehen sicher schön aus, aber diese ganze Technik  - na ja, wer's mag.
Ich wünsche dur jedenfalls weiterhin viel Spaß und laß uns auch weiterhin teilhaben (auch wenn die Antworten eher spärlich ausfallen, ist ja in vielen threads so , was aber trotz allem sicher kein Desinteresse der User hier ist, wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß ).


----------



## nik (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Maja,

Danke für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.  Eine __ gemeine Heidelibelle also, kann ich mir merken. Ist ja nix schlimmes, bzw. dringliches an Fragen und ich habe nicht wirklich eine Beantwortung erwartet. Wegen der Terrasse mache ich mir schon eine Weile Gedanken und das arbeitet noch. Zurzeit neige ich dazu, die Terrasse mit schwarzen Kunststoff-L-Profilen abzugrenzen. Das wären nur 4cm in der Höhe, ich könnte es auch mit ein bisschen Aufwand höher machen, aber die Eleocharis accularia braucht nicht viel Substrat. Da ich gerade eine Kartusche MS Kleber angebrochen habe, auch bekannt als "Unterwassersilikon", könnte ich die so einkleben, ohne weiter was am Teichlein tun zu müssen.


Noch genau ein Paar Impressionen! 
Heute will ich an der schon stark genutzten Teichbaustelle die Teichbeleuchtung anbringen. Auf der Leuchte fand sich diese, wenn auch sehr kleine, denn doch auffällig gezeichnete Spinne.
 


Die grüne Mosaikjungfer war gerade wieder am Teich und ist aufreizend dicht um mich herum geflogen.  Da die Cam aber nahe war, konnte ich sie vorsichtig holen und von den ca. 30 Bildern ist doch immerhin auf einem was zu erkennen  Natürlich auch wieder im Flug.
 


mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nik


----------



## StefanBO (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

ich bin beim Stöbern gerade auf deinen Thread gestoßen, dazu dann folgende Anmerkungen:



nik schrieb:


> Immer versuche ich natürlichen, biologischen Prozessen ihren Raum zu lassen und mit möglichst geringem technischen Einsatz lediglich zu "moderieren". Manche neigen dann doch mit erheblichem technischen Equipement dazu den biologischen Bock mit Gewalt hinten herum heben zu wollen. Ich habe aber beileibe nichts gegen sinnvoll eingestzte Technik.


Dieser Ansatz hört sich doch gut an 



nik schrieb:


> Das Technikabteil ist weitgehend fertig. D.h. es ist ein 18W UV-C verbaut, eine noch nicht angeschlossene 6kg CO2 Druckgasflasche und ein VLCV (very low cost Vliesfilter).
> Den als auch den UV-C, weil ich mich nicht mit Bakterienblüten rum ärgern will, die ich auch prompt (noch) habe.


UV-C-Einsatz würde ich hier allerdings nicht als "sinnvoll eingesetzte Technik" ansehen, denn damit (zer)störst du aufgrund der Wechselwirkungen ja nicht nur die Mikroorganismen, u.a. auch die ungeliebten Grünalgen, sondern ganze Nahrungsketten. Ein arten- und individuenreiches Ökosystem ist damit mangels Futter(ketten)masse nicht möglich. Das betrifft also keineswegs nur die berühmt-berüchtigte __ Teichmuschel, die bei UV-C-Einsatz dem Hungertod entgegen sieht.

*UV-C wird erst bei über- oder falsch besetzen Ökosystemen nötig* (bzw. bei dem Wunsch nach einem "sauberen" Koi-Teich, ohne weitere Organismen und damit Infektionsmöglichkeiten, aber dafür mit extrem klaren Wasser, um die Farben der Fische besser zur Geltung kommen zu lassen).
Okay, grundsätzliche Fehler bei der Teichgestaltung lassen sich eventuell auch durch Technik "korrigieren", aber da gibt es dann halt normalerweise auch noch andere Möglichkeiten 

Das ist hier jetzt nicht wertend im Sinne von "schlecht" gemeint, sondern wenn die eingesetzten Fische (bzw. __ Schildkröten, Krokodile oder was auch immer es sein soll), sich nicht selbst ernähren und/oder in diesem Biotop natürlicherweise nicht vorkommen (können).
Das soll jetzt also niemandem den Spaß an einem Teich als Freilandaquarium nehmen!

Bakterienblüten kenne ich bisher nicht, bzw. nur vorübergehend und in sehr leichter Form. Also keinesfalls mit Sichtweiten von 10 cm und weniger, wie manchmal berichtet wird. Bei einem neu angelegten Teich hilft es sicherlich, diesen mit etwas Schlamm und Wasser aus einem funktionierenden, techniklosen Teich "anzuimpfen". Ansonsten hilft nur Geduld. Oder man steht dazu, dass man sich mit dem Thema "nicht rum ärgern" möchte, und greift zu UV-C, Rohrbomben, oder was sonst noch so empfohlen wird 



nik schrieb:


> auf beiden befindet sich eine grüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna viridis).
> Es befindet sich ja Stratiodes alloides im Teich und die __ Krebsschere wird von dieser stark gefährdeten Großlibelle zur Vermehrung benötigt.





nik schrieb:


> Die grüne Mosaikjungfer war gerade wieder am Teich


Also, es gibt hier ja auch einen Libellenthread, da kannst du deine Mosaikjungfer ja mal zur näheren Bestimmung einstellen.

Falls es sich dabei wirklich um eine Aeshna viridis handelt,  solltest du erstens dein Profil korrigieren (PLZ = 63477). Denn die kommt in Deutschland nur in den nördlichen Bundesländern vor.

Bereits hier in Nordrhein-Westfalen ist sie ausgestorben, noch weiter südlicher:
Dort ist die Chance größer, durch das Einsetzen südafrikanischer Seerosen Pinguine an den Teich zu locken, als mit Krebsscheren diese Libellenart 

Und zweitens bei solch seltenen und gefährdeten Gästen wirklich über einen (zusätzlichen?) naturnahen Teich nachdenken, der auch räuberischen Libellenlarven in großer Zahl Nahrung bietet


----------



## nik (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Stefan,


StefanBO schrieb:


> UV-C-Einsatz würde ich hier allerdings nicht als "sinnvoll eingesetzte Technik" ansehen, denn damit (zer)störst du aufgrund der Wechselwirkungen ja nicht nur die Mikroorganismen, u.a. auch die ungeliebten Grünalgen, sondern ganze Nahrungsketten. Ein arten- und individuenreiches Ökosystem ist damit mangels Futter(ketten)masse nicht möglich. Das betrifft also keineswegs nur die berühmt-berüchtigte __ Teichmuschel, die bei UV-C-Einsatz dem Hungertod entgegen sieht.
> 
> *UV-C wird erst bei über- oder falsch besetzen Ökosystemen nötig* (bzw. bei dem Wunsch nach einem "sauberen" Koi-Teich, ohne weitere Organismen und damit Infektionsmöglichkeiten, aber dafür mit extrem klaren Wasser, um die Farben der Fische besser zur Geltung kommen zu lassen).
> Okay, grundsätzliche Fehler bei der Teichgestaltung lassen sich eventuell auch durch Technik "korrigieren", aber da gibt es dann halt normalerweise auch noch andere Möglichkeiten
> ...


Rohrbomben, aha. Belebtschlamm stand mir nicht zur Verfügung und Wasser zum Animpfen ist sinnlos. 
UV-C ist dir offensichtlich ein Dorn im Auge. Das wird schnell zur Grundsatzdiskussion, also beschreibe ich nur kurz was ich damit bezwecke und gut ist.
Da ich nicht einen Krokodil- oder __ Schildkröten- oder Sonstwas- sondern Pflanzenteich im Sinn habe, ist eine stark nährstoffzehrende Bakterien-/Algenblüte eine größere Belastung für die Flora als du evtl. annimmst. In diesem Thread erwähnte ich eine Pflanze für die der Unterschied mit Sein oder Nichtsein prägnant beschrieben ist. In einer auch in der Natur vorkommenden Spanne von trüben bis klaren Gewässern begünstige ich aus verschiedenen Gründen ein klareres Wasser. Auch klare, natürliche Gewässer sind mitunter sogar sehr arm an flotierenden Mikroorganismen. Ich nehme mir also die Freiheit ein klareres Gewässer im Garten zu wollen, welches die von dir angesprochenen Nahrungsketten sowieso nur in engen Grenzen zulässt. Ich weiß das. Die Alternativen sind mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Bakterien-  bzw. Algenblüten oder leichte Formen trüber Belebtschlammbecken. Nichts davon ist für einen Teich notwendig! Also schubse ich das Biotop im Zweifelsfall ein bisschen in die gewünschte Richtung. Dafür verwende ich den UV-C. Hat es die genannten Fälle nicht, dann ist er aus. Das gleiche gilt für den VLCV. Der kommt auch nur sporadisch zum Einsatz. IdR. wird der Teich also nur durch die Pumpe ein wenig gerührt und bietet die beiden beschriebenen Optionen.



> Also, es gibt hier ja auch einen Libellenthread, da kannst du deine Mosaikjungfer ja mal zur näheren Bestimmung einstellen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Und zweitens bei solch seltenen und gefährdeten Gästen wirklich über einen (zusätzlichen?) naturnahen Teich nachdenken, der auch räuberischen Libellenlarven in großer Zahl Nahrung bietet


Deine schnippischen Sprüche sind des quotens nicht wert und ich habe sie entfernt. Den Thread kenne ich. Gestern habe ich mich an der sitzenden Libelle versucht, habe mir die Speicherkarte aber noch nicht angesehen. Ziemlich sicher hast du Recht, dass es keine grüne Mosaikjungfer ist. "Meine" ist größer und wird die viel häufigere Blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer Aeshna cyanea sein. Das Weibchen gestern hatte sich in Sachen Eiablage näherungsweise gar nicht für das Wasser interessiert, umso mehr für die ufernahen Erdlöcher.

Manche sparen sich bewusst sogar den automatisierten Gruß am Ende ihres Posts - genauso bewusst spare ich mir den Umgang mit solchen Leuten.

Ups, jetzt habe ich bei der Technik doch glatt die CO2-Druckgasflasche vergessen, die ist bei einigen submersen Pflanzen bei insgesamt vielen Pflanzen sinnvoll. Bei der geht es vor allem darum die im Becken offensichtliche starke biogene Entkalkung zu verhindern

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

bevor der Teich fertig wird, schnell noch ein Update. 

 
Heute habe ich die einreihige Basalteinfassung verfugt. - damit morgen die Bepflanzung des "Ackers" los gehen kann. Auf der anderen Seite muss ich noch verfugen, das mache ich morgen, dannsteht noch eine zu bastelnde Tür für mein Grill-Technikabteil an, eine Steingruppe werde ich noch in den "Acker" setzen, den Wasser speienden Bronzedrachen noch setzen- ja und das war's dann erst mal gewesen.

Das Wasser ist weitrerhin sehr klar. Probleme gibt es mit ein paar Fadenalgen. Da das Teichlein erheblich Stickstoff verbraucht und ich den wohl immer noch zu gering zudünge, könnte das die Ursache sein.
An Pflanzen fehlt mir nur noch die Eleocharis accicularis, weiß nicht die deutsche Bezeichnung. ist den Simsen ähnlich.

Inzwischen ...

...dunkel ist es, der Mond scheint helle, zum Schluss zwei Bildchen auf die Schnelle ...
  

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## nik (28. März 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal ein paar Impressionen vom letzten Jahr.

War zwar schön, ist aber noch nicht so wie ich es haben will. Zu viel Fadenalgen und viel zu viel organischer Eintrag.

   

   

   

   
Auf dem mittleren Bild füttert eine __ Hornisse eine andere, dauerte so 10-15 Minuten. Das rechte ist ein Suchbild, die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer ist ziemlich in der Bildmitte.

   
Auf dem rechten Bild ist eine dicke Holzbiene.
 

Der Winter war auch sehr interessant. Wegen des zu hohen organischen Eintrags drohte Fäulnis und ich habe vorsichtshalber die Luftpumpe durchlaufen lassen. Das Eisloch war bei klirrendem Frost die totale Attraktion für die Tierwelt!
Mache ich ein anderes mal. Dann gibt es dieses Jahr einiges zu tun, denn es hatte erhebliche Frostschäden (nur) in der Flora.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

die Winterbilder sind nichts geworden, mir fehlt einfach ein bisschen Zeit.
Passiert ist trotzdem was. Wie schon geschrieben gab es winterbedingt einen ziemlichen Pflanzenschaden, dann gab es in der Pflanzrinne Fäulnis - wohl wegen des Lehms unter dem Sand. Schon ziemlich deutlich. Der Boden der Teichschale war noch schlimmer davon betroffen. Das Ganze kam einer Neueinrichtung des Teichleins gleich. Wegen des hohen Anfalls organischer Masse hatte ich mir schon einen Eiweißabschäumer ausgedacht. Der käufliche aus der MW-Aquaristik versagte völlig, der Eigenbau ist der Hammer!  Ich wurde wohl schon milde belächelt, als ich meine ungefütterte Pflanzenpfütze abschäumen wollte ...

 

 

Ich denke aber auch, dass das Teil ausgezeichnet funktioniert! Anregungen dafür kamen aus dem DIY-Abschäumer-Thread und vom MW-Abschäumer.


Das Wasser hatte ich durchgemessen:
NO3 n.n. (nicht nachweisbar)
PO4 0,1 mg/l
K 7,5 mg/l
Fe n.n.

Die Pflanzen zeigten mir das vorher schon durch deutliche Mangelsymptome. Ich dünge jetzt also zu. Trotzdem funzt der Abschäumer so gut. Ob mich das bzw. das Teichlein weiterbringt, das weiß ich noch nicht. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hey Nik,

schade um die Ausfälle, der Teich sah toll aus ... aber das bekommste sicher wieder hin 

Einen EWA hab ich auch am Teich, wobei man unsere Teiche wohl nicht vergleichen kann 
Aber die Dinger sind schon der Hammer. Im Frühjahr gleicht der Auswurf einem Schaumbad ... hi hi.
Seit ich den EWA habe, hat sich die Wasserqualität auch deutlich verbessert.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass der Einsatz einen Einfluß auf die Pflanzen hat ... zumindest konnte ich das nicht beobachten.
Aber ich bin gespannt, ob Du da etwas drüber berichten kannst 

Mandy


----------



## Nathea (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

Du bist offensichtlich ein sehr guter Beobachter mit einer Menge aquaristischen Wissens, daher hat es mir Freude bereitet und war hochinteressant, an Deinen Teicharbeiten lesend teilhaben zu dürfen.

Auf einem Deiner Fotos vom März sind u.a. auch Fische zu sehen. Welche Art hast Du im Teich angesiedelt?

Viele Grüße,
Sylvia


----------



## nik (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,



Moonlight schrieb:


> schade um die Ausfälle, der Teich sah toll aus ... aber das bekommste sicher wieder hin
> 
> Einen EWA hab ich auch am Teich, wobei man unsere Teiche wohl nicht vergleichen kann
> Aber die Dinger sind schon der Hammer. Im Frühjahr gleicht der Auswurf einem Schaumbad ... hi hi.
> ...


Hi Mandy, Danke für die Blumen. Ich, bzw. Meine sind sehr zufrieden mit der Optik. Er ist in der Pflanzrinne noch nicht vollständig bepflanzt, insgesamt fehlt da noch was, aber das ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Deinen Neubau habe ich mir angesehen und das geht schon durchaus in die Richtung wie ich mir das für meinen denke. Wichtig ist, das es losgegangen ist. Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Im Grunde ist das kleine Teichlein ein Traum, was man da zur Beobachtung alles auf dem Präsentierteller in einem künstlichen, auch technisch gestützten, aber trotzdem erstaunlich umfangreichen Biotop angeboten bekommt, hätte ich vorher nie, nie erwartet. Meine Frau ist sowieso völlig begeistert. Im Sommer sitzen wir eigentlich jeden möglichen Abend an der Pfütze. Ich habe die GFK-Teichschale mit dem fetten Fundament und der Basaltsteineinfassung eh für die Ewigkeit gebaut, aber die steht eh nicht mehr zur Disposition. Unser intensiver Rosen-/Staudengarten ist durch die __ Frösche, Erdkröten praktisch frei von der spanischen Nacktschnecke - die wir zeitweise zu 2,5 L Volumen abends abgesammelt hatten. Dafür haben wir jetzt Weinbergschnecken und sogar die europäische, braune Nacktschnecke, die ich die letzten 12 Jahre hier nicht mehr gesehen habe. So schön ein Pool mit "Flugzeugen" ist, das hat er alles nicht. Der Wassergarten wird kommen, aber mit dem Teichlein bin ich schon erst mal ruhiger.   



			
				Nathea schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist offensichtlich ein sehr guter Beobachter mit einer Menge aquaristischen Wissens, daher hat es mir Freude bereitet und war hochinteressant, an Deinen Teicharbeiten lesend teilhaben zu dürfen.


als ich als Kind in die zweckentfremdete, runde Glasblumenvase meiner Mutter mit meinen ersten, illegalen Guppies geschaut habe, hätte ich nie geahnt was sich daraus entwickeln würde. Meine Mutter hat dann ihre Blumenvase mit meinem ersten 34L Aquarium ausgelöst. 
Wasser und Pflanzen haben mich immer fasziniert und durchaus Suchtcharakter. Fettes, sattes Grün, funkelndes Wasser, das enthaltene Leben, das ist schiere Magie. Dann zu beobachten ist wirklich leicht. In der Aquaristik hatte ich teils massive Probleme bis an den Rand der Hobbyaufgabe, inzwischen bin ich da soweit wie ich es nie erwartet hätte. Angesichts des sich thematisch öffnenden Fasses ohne Boden machte sich trotz größeren Wissens erstaunliche Bescheidenheit breit. Theorie wurde Bestandteil des Hobbies ist aber nur Ergänzung der Praxis. Wenn ich dann mit Newbie-mäßigen Tipps und Zusammenhängen bedacht werde, hat das nur mäßige Aussicht auf Wirkung.  Dieser Thread zum Teichlein zeigt meinen sehr eigenwilligen Teich vor allem deshalb, weil ich aus diesem guten Forum für mein Teichlein umsetzen konnte und einfach das Resultat zeige und nicht nur sauge.Ich erwarte eigentlich gar kein Feedback, aber wenn dann doch mal eins ist - wie auch deines - kommt das schon sehr schön rüber.  



> Auf einem Deiner Fotos vom März sind u.a. auch Fische zu sehen. Welche Art hast Du im Teich angesiedelt?


 

 

 

Das sind (asiatische) Bitterlinge. Es sind 8 Fische und beinahe ausgesprochen empfehlenswert. Problem sind die Teichmuscheln. Die durchaus hübschen Böcke habe ich nicht gut erwischt. Letztens habe ich die das erste Mal nach Insekten springen sehen - es gibt immer wieder was Neues. Die resultieren eigentlich nur aus dem ständigen Genöle meiner Frau  , die unbedingt Fisch haben wollte, ich eigentlich nicht in der Pfütze. Die sind ungefüttert, kommen aber sehr gut zurecht. Was sich als tolle Geschichte herausgestellt hatte, ist, die lassen die Kaulquappen - auch der Grasfrösche - in Ruhe! Allerdings hatte ich bis jetzt die Teichmuscheln sein gelassen, weil ich zu unsicher war die auch am Leben erhalten zu können. Ich denke das bekomme ich jetzt hin. Dann kann mir Meine mit anderem mehr in den Ohren liegen. Wenn es nach ihr ginge, dann müssten da noch Flusskrebse, __ Schildkröten und überhaupt alles rein was sich nicht wehrt!  Da stehe ich schon ziemlich auf der Bremse. Das Teichlein ist schon ausgesprochen rund- durchaus technisch gestützt - nur die Fadenalgen sind eigentlich das letzte Problem. In Maßen, d.h. zeitweise, wäre mir das nicht mal ein Problem, aber ich denke ich kann das grundsätzlich einordnen und kann es einfach nicht mehr hören, wenn die Fadenalgen als zugehörig beschrieben werden. Schaue ich mir natürliche algenfreie Biotope an - und das ist eher der Regelfall - dann muss das gehen. Ich weiß halt (noch) nicht warum, da muss ich noch ein wenig hinschauen ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hey Nik,



nik schrieb:


> das geht schon durchaus in die Richtung wie ich mir das für meinen denke.



Wie meinste das? Willst Du Dir auch so einen viereckigen Pool bauen?



nik schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, das es losgegangen ist.



Na wenn ich nicht angefangen hätte, dann wird das ja nie was ... ich konnte es eben nicht mehr vor mich her schieben (das tu ich schon seit 2 Jahren) 



nik schrieb:


> Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg und Spaß!



Danke schön, noch habe ich Spaß ... und der Erfolg wird sich sicher auch noch einstellen 

Mandy


----------



## nik (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,


Moonlight schrieb:


> Wie meinste das? Willst Du Dir auch so einen viereckigen Pool bauen?


nein, hier gibt es ja Gartenbilder, ich denke auch mit der weißen Pergola in der Gartenecke. Direkt davor käme der Teich. Das ist schon berücksichtigt. Schon mit steilen Wänden, aber nicht rechteckig. Lieber oval-rund, der Strömung wegen. Die Schalsteine sind eine Möglichkeit, aber evtl. habe ich Möglichkeit auch den großen Teich mit GFK zu laminieren. Über Beziehungen wäre das dann bezahlbar. 

Doch keins mit der Pergola...
Das Bild ist vom letzten Jahr, die Vegetation ist etwa zwei Wochen weiter als derzeit.
 

Der Rasen vor der Pergola würde weitgehend für den Teich draufgehen. Die Bäume, vorne links die Hochstammhängebuche, der Zierapfel rechts, die __ Flieder sind schon den Teich berücksichtigend gepflanzt. Der "Kreis" im Pergolaboden ragte dann in den Teich hinein. Rechts kann man sogar das alte Hühnerhäusi sehen, das würde ich aufbohren und diente dann der Aufnahme der Teichtechnik. vom Hühnerhäusi führte der Weg dann zur Pergola. Wie gesagt, es ist schon sehr weitgehend geplant, aber in der Prioritätenliste stehen einige andere Dinge vorher an.  

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Boahhh Nik,

das klingt hinreißend 
Auf die Baudoku freu ich mich jetzt schon ... und wenn Du es so umsetzt, wie Du es geschildert hast, wird das ein Traum im Garten...

Mandy


----------



## nik (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

alles ungelegte Eier! Der Bagger müsste per Kran übers Haus oder besser durch die mit Tor zu versehende Rückwand der Garage und dann der Krater im Garten - das wird gruselig.

Euer Teich wird beneidenswert!

Habe noch mal den Schlabber aus dem Abschäumer mit Teichwasser daneben fotografiert. Für ein scheinbar nicht sonderlich belastetes, ungefüttertes Pflanzenteichlein schon erstaunlich.

 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Moin Nik,



nik schrieb:


> Der Bagger müsste per Kran übers Haus oder besser durch die mit Tor zu versehende Rückwand der Garage und dann der Krater im Garten - das wird gruselig.



Na wie wäre es mit einem 1PS Handbagger ...  ... wir schippen auch alles per Hand weil kein Bagger mehr aufs Grundstück kann ... Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt macht das sogar richtig viel Spaß 



nik schrieb:


> Euer Teich wird beneidenswert!



Meinst Du? Hat aber nichts mit dem zu tun, was Du beabsichtigst. Ist ein reines "steriles" Koibecken ... Warten wir es erst mal ab, noch ist er nicht fertig ...



nik schrieb:


> Habe noch mal den Schlabber aus dem Abschäumer mit Teichwasser daneben fotografiert. Für ein scheinbar nicht sonderlich belastetes, ungefüttertes Pflanzenteichlein schon erstaunlich.



Hmm, lecker ... also meine Brühe kann ich nicht einstellen, das ist eklig. Aber wenn Du erlaubst, hier ist mein Schaumbad. 

 

Das Bild ist zwar nicht von jetzt, aber so sieht es aktuell wieder aus wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue 

Ein EWA ist schon ne feine Sache 

Mandy


----------



## nik (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

erst einmal wollte sowieso noch zur Beschreibung meines Abschäumers im Abschäumer-Thread verlinken. Obwohl der für mich zu diesem Thread gehört, erwartete wohl niemand eine Beschreibung zu einem DIY-Gegenstromabschäumer in so einem Thread. 



Moonlight schrieb:


> Moin Nik,
> Na wie wäre es mit einem 1PS Handbagger ...  ... wir schippen auch alles per Hand weil kein Bagger mehr aufs Grundstück kann ... Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt macht das sogar richtig viel Spaß


Keine Chance, Kreuz ist schon kaputt und operiert. Gerade mit Graben mache ich mich in kürzester Zeit völlig unbrauchbar.



> Meinst Du? Hat aber nichts mit dem zu tun, was Du beabsichtigst. Ist ein reines "steriles" Koibecken ... Warten wir es erst mal ab, noch ist er nicht fertig ...


Das dann (technisch, auch biologisch) stärker gestützt zu betreiben, das ist sicher anspruchsvoll. Koi ist einfach ein Zuchtfisch, die erleben selten was anderes als Pool. In sofern ist ein Pool zur Hälterung grundsätzlich statthaft, das kann gefallen und Wirkung haben. Ich könnte mich dem nicht entziehen. 
Das ist sicher auch abhängig von der Umgebung. In unserem Garten passte rechteckig einfach nicht, also wird er runder, ovaler. Das wird aber auch Pool mit Skimmer, BA, Schnick und Schnack werden, allerdings will ich eine möglichst reichliche Zone mit Pflanzen, viel Wasser und wenig Koi haben. Meine will sogar drin schwimmen gehen. :smoki



> Hmm, lecker ... also meine Brühe kann ich nicht einstellen, das ist eklig. Aber wenn Du erlaubst, hier ist mein Schaumbad.


UI ui ui, dagegen kann ich wirklich nicht anstinken.  Ist von der Belastung sicher eine andere Liga.

Bei mir betrachte ich das eher als Indiz für die gute Funktion des Abschäumers. Mein Teichwasser würde ich derzeit sogar als mager bezeichnen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein verbales Update. Möglicherweise komme ich der Lösung des über die Laufzeit des Teiches ständig omnipräsenten Problems von zu vielen Fadenalgen näher. Eine Messung des Wassers ergab einen allgemeinen Nährstoffmangel, der sich bis auf NO3 (und CO2, wegen leerer Druckgasflasche) leicht gerade ziehen ließ. Beim Nitrat erhöhte sich der Wert trotz reichlicher Urea-Zugabe kaum. Inzwischen habe ich den auf 25mg/l anheben können und es lässt sich  wenigstens mal ein deutlich langsameres Wachstum, evtl. ein Stopp des Fadenalgenwachstums beobachten. Die Stickstoffzugabe war mit dem Hintergrund der Praxis von intensiven Pflanzenaquarianern - also auch mir  - die Fadenalgen mit Nitrat bekämpfen. Kann ich noch nicht abschließend beurteilen, aber derzeit bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch. Es hat Wirkung. Ich lasse es mir dann schon ein wenig auf der Zunge zergehen, wenn ich über Urea Mengen von "Algen förderndem" Ammonium im auch noch ungefilterten Teichlein zugebe. Ich denke, es wird noch lange dauern, bis eine brauchbare Sicht der Zusammenhänge von Pflanzen, Algen und dem im Zusammenhang völlig missachteten, nichtsdestotrotz wichtigen, wahrscheinlich sogar maßgeblichen Biofilm Allgemeingut wird. 

Leider ist der Pflanzenwuchs seit geraumer Zeit auffällig gehemmt und die bisherigen Nährstoffgaben haben das nicht lösen können. Heute werde ich erst mal die leere CO2-Flasche füllen lassen und wieder dran stöpseln. Ein Indiz für CO2-Mangel sind Pflanzen, die über der Wasseroberfläche - wegen des dann leichter zugänglichen CO2 - erheblich im Durchmesser zunehmen. Sollte das nicht in 2-3 Tagen Wirkung zeigen, dann muss ich leider Teichwasser wechseln. In einem Versuch vom letzten Jahr hatte ich die GH und die Mineralisierung mit Spurenelementen - wegen der Fadenalgen - sehr stark, d.h. auf eine GH von26° dGH angehoben. Möglicherweise führt speziell Calcium als primärem Bestandteil der GH zu einem Problem der Fe-Verwertung der Pflanzen.

Dann sitzen ja jetzt endlich Teichmuscheln im Teichlein, mal sehen was die Bitterlinge noch so treiben, aber wegen den Teichmuscheln werde ich den bis dato eher nackigen Grund der Teichschale so weit mit Quarzsand auffüllen, dass die sich eingraben können.

Die Anwendung von EM (effektive Mikroorganismen) hat mich ausgesprochen überzeugt. Es führt vor allem zu einer Beseitigung anaerober Fäulniszonen. Die vorher schon mal geschilderten Probleme mit der Bildung von Schwefelwasserstoff sind völlig weg. Allerdings habe ich von der organischen Masse auf dem Grund schon so weit wie möglich entnommen. Wichtig ist, ich kann oxidativen Abbau nun erheblich unterstützen. Außerdem hatte es als Nebeneffekt, dass eine geringe Bakterienblüte in eher einem als zwei Tagen verschwand. Auf die Fadenalgen hatte es keinen erkennbaren Einfluss.

Der DIY-Abschäumer hat sich bisher ebenfalls als Aktivposten gezeigt. 

Insgesamt sieht das von der Perspektive so gut aus wie noch nie. Ich müsste mir eventuell um einen zu schnellen Wegfall der Fadenalgen im Biotop Gedanken machen. Die sollen gar nicht vollständig verschwinden, denn die haben wichtige Funktion für Kleinlebewesen. Die Pflanzen als Ersatz ans Wachsen zu bekommen ist also dringlich. Wieder kann man sehen - wenn man denn die Möglichkeit nicht ausschließend hinschaut - dass die Abhängigkeit von Algen und Pflanzen allenfalls eine indirekte ist. Gutes Pflanzenwachstum geht nicht automatisch mit Algenfreiheit einher, genauso wenig wie Algenfreiheit zwangsweise mit gutem Pflanzenwachstum korrelliert. Weil häufiger guter Pflanzenwuchs mit Algenarmut einhergeht, wird da eine zwingende Abhängigkeit gezogen, die ziemlich sicher nicht entscheidend ist. Die Basis des Funktionierens wird eher der funktionierende Biofilm sein. Da wird von Biologie und Biotop erzählt, aber den Biofilm interessiert ... äh ... kein Schwein.  Er ist - als mir inzwischen offensichtlicher Basis -  die wichtigste Komponente im Biotop und entscheidet über Funktionieren oder nicht.
Wobei "nicht funktionieren" vor allem die vom Teichbesitzer unerwünschten Erscheinungen meint. Auf seine Weise funktioniert das immer.

Nu fahre ich erst mal die CO2 Flasche füllen lassen ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*



nik schrieb:


> Beim Nitrat erhöhte sich der Wert trotz reichlicher Urea-Zugabe kaum.



Moin Nik,

sollte er das? Davon abgesehen ... standest Du etwa am Teich und hast Wasser gespart ... 
Stell mir das gerade bildlich vor 

Mandy


----------



## nik (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

eher könnte ich deine Urea enthaltenen Hautpflegecremes in den Teich drücken.  Es gibt nicht zu verwechselnden Harnstoff und Harnsäure.

Bilder von heute morgen ...

vor ein paar Wochen erst gesetzt, habe ich vergessen was für eine __ Iris das ist. Präsenile Demenz ...
 

Vielleicht kennt jemand die Pflanze, die um den Drachen im Flachwasser wächst?
An den Teichrändern lässt sich erkennen wie stark rückläufig die Fadenalgen sind, das war vor ein paar Tagen noch richtig langfädig.
 

Drusila hat ein Junges - ein echt häßliches Entlein ... 
 

Das ist eine Moosrose Rosa muscosa "James Veitch" - eine meiner Favoriten. Der Garten ist blütenmäßig kurz vor dem Explodieren.  
 

Irgendwie muss ich da noch eine überdachte Sitzecke hinbasteln, damit man sich den Teich auch bei Regen zu Gemüte führen kann. Bei den Amphibien geht dann die Post ab.
 


Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hey Nik,

das sieht wie Sumpfvergißmeinicht aus 

Mandy

PS: in meiner Hautcreme ist so was nicht drin ... ich nehme nur ordinäre Bebe


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

nicht mal so was kenne ich.  Du hattest aber Recht, es blüht inzwischen und es ist eindeutig ein Sumpfvergissmeinnicht.


BTW, unter dem Baum liegt das Teichlein ...





Und hier mal ein kleiner Eindruck zum Problem erhöhter organischer Eintrag ...
 
Das ist erst der Anfang, das geht jetzt 10-14 Tage so. Das schon feinere Netz hält das nicht auf, außerdem geht das noch mit anderen Dingen so weiter und dann kann ich das Netz gleich das ganze Jahr spannen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Ach je Nik,

Dein Teich ist zwar recht klein, aber hast Du für solche Fälle mal über den Einsatz eines Skimmers nachgedacht?
Der wäre sicher angebracht ... zumal ja zu späterer Zeit statt Blütenblätter richtiges Laub fällt.

Damit würdest Du den Nährstoffeintrag radikal reduzieren ...

Mandy


----------



## nik (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

abgesehen davon - dass ein Skimmer mir schon wegen seiner Größe in der Pfütze optisch nichts mehr wäre - habe ich auch Zweifel ob der das schafft.Später plumpsen auch die Pflaumen da rein.  Das sammelt sich auch in Mengen zwischen den Pflanzen und erreichte einen Skimmer sowieso nicht. Für den großen Koiteich kommt so etwas sicher. Das ist von der Menge schon erheblich und Ich mache den derzeit jeden Tag frei. Es hatte geregnet, nur von noch nicht mal einem Tag ...  
 


Die Veränderung am Abschäumer ...
  
Verdichteter, brauner Schaum! Hätte ich nie erwartet, dass das Teil so leistungsfähig ist! Die Beschreibung im DIY-EWS-Thread hätte ich mir sparen können. Null Reaktion und nach wenigen Wochen ist das schon unter gegangen. Das Gegenstromprinzip ist ein klarer Vorteil! Aber das im Grunde simple Teil scheint wohl schon zu aufwändig. Muss ich mir noch was überlegen, wie ich den Abschäumer präsenter bekomme. Im Grunde ist dieser Thread hier mein primärer, maßgeblicher und der Abschäumer gehört einfach als Bestandteil dazu.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Also was da arus kommt ist ja schon mehr als eklig ... bäääää

Aber sag mal, Pflaumen im Teich?
Ich glaube für den Koiteich mußte Dir dann einen anderen Platz suchen. Das geht ja gar nicht ... Du bist dann nur am Rausfischen ... erst die Blütenblätter, dann die Pflaumen und zu guter Letzt noch das Laub.
Ich würde mir die Kugel geben ...

Mandy


----------



## nik (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute Tischtennis Vereinsmeisterschaften gespielt und nun bin ich körperlich völlig erledigt. 

Den Rest des Tages lasse ich es mir gut gehen und nehme ein Fläschchen Gerstenkaltschale am - nach dem Frostschaden wieder ordentlich bepflanzten - Teichlein. 
   



Der Garten hat auch ein paar schöne Ecken.

   
    



Die meisten Clematis haben jetzt ihre Zeit. Ein paar Impressionen ...


          


Im Hintergrund ist Dänemark : Deutschland gelaufen ... Alles ist gut!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,
erst mal von mir ein freundliches "Hallo" hier n der Runde ! Dein Teich und Deine Ausführungen zur Teichbiologie gefallen mir. Warum niemand etwas zu einem Eiweiß-Abschäumer schreibt? Die meisten benutzen ihn, um "überbordende" organische Wasserbelastung (trotz Vorfilter !) in den Griff zu bekommen (meine Hypothese ).
Wenn Du das Thema als "Eiweiß-Abschäumer als Vorfilter für Kleinteich" oder "Mammut als Kleinteich-Vorfilter" "inserierst", wirst Du viele Leser und Kommentatoren bekommen .
Dass Dir das wie mir nicht gelingt, finde ich eher sympathisch .
Das sind, wie gesagt, auch nur meine Vermutungen. Ich bin über die Jahre auch nur ein besserer Aquarianer geworden (wäre ich das nicht, dann hätte ich das Hobby aufgegeben). So aber kommen meine Fische mit einem immer geringeren Pflegeintervall dennoch besser über die Runden, als mit aus Unkenntnis falschem Aktionismus.
mein letztes Aquarium habe ich mit 2 cm Humus auf 1 cm Kies gestartet, und bin immer noch ob des Pflanzenwuchs begeistert. Die nach einer Weile nervenden Pinselalgen haben sich zurückgezogen, alle Pflanzen haben es nicht überlebt - aber einige, die ich bisher nicht im AQ kultivieren konnte. Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, ob das auch über längere Zeit geht.
In meinem Teich läuft es ähnlich - nachdem viele der anspruchsvolleren Wasserpflanzen im dritten Jahr gestreikt haben, habe ich ihnen "Freiheit" und gute Erde (lehmbedeckt) gegeben. Einige mögen das - so wie Butomus umbellatus (__ Schwanenblume), Sagittaria sagittifolia (__ Pfeilkraut), einigen anderen war es egal - wie dem __ Wollgras; und dem __ Froschlöffel wurden die UW-Blätter abgefressen :evil.
Ich bin sehr auf das zweite Jahr gespannt, und da auch sehr auf Deinen Teich. Es ist sehr schade, das Du einen großen Teich icht selbst ausheben kannst. Gibt es Bagger-Alternativen?


----------



## nik (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Rolf,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Warum niemand etwas zu einem Eiweiß-Abschäumer schreibt? Die meisten benutzen ihn, um "überbordende" organische Wasserbelastung (trotz Vorfilter !) in den Griff zu bekommen (meine Hypothese ).
> Wenn Du das Thema als "Eiweiß-Abschäumer als Vorfilter für Kleinteich" oder "Mammut als Kleinteich-Vorfilter" "inserierst", wirst Du viele Leser und Kommentatoren bekommen .
> Dass Dir das wie mir nicht gelingt, finde ich eher sympathisch .


Kleinteiche sind einfach nicht die Zielgruppe für einen Abschäumer. Da könnte ich sogar der einzige sein. Ich werde da auch kaum mehr dazu schreiben. Wer suchet, der findet.
Vorfilter ist es in dem Sinne eigentlich nicht, weil man mit einem Abschäumer die biologisch schwer abbaubaren, färbenden Huminstoffe aus dem Wasser bekommt. Das sind sozusagen die Reste der biologischen Filterung. Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob Abschäumung immer gut ist, da steht noch Beschäftigung mit der Theorie aus. Es sieht in der Praxis bisher nicht so aus, als könnte man mit Abschäumung viel kaputt machen. 



> mein letztes Aquarium habe ich mit 2 cm Humus auf 1 cm Kies gestartet, und bin immer noch ob des Pflanzenwuchs begeistert. Die nach einer Weile nervenden Pinselalgen haben sich zurückgezogen, alle Pflanzen haben es nicht überlebt - aber einige, die ich bisher nicht im AQ kultivieren konnte. Nun bin ich sehr gespannt, ob das auch über längere Zeit geht.


Nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit organischen Substanzen im Bodensubstrat, habe ich erheblichen Respekt vor der dadurch drohenden Fäulnis. Es gibt eine Möglichkeit satte Gartenerde selbst zu mineralisieren und dann als Substrat zu verwenden. Das kann dann nicht mehr faulen.
Dann gibt es die teuren, vorgedüngten, mit Torfanteilen den Boden-pH beeinflussende Substrate - und Quarzsand. Das sind IMHO die beiden besten Möglichkeiten Pflanzen zu kultivieren.
Letzteren hatte ich versuchsweise ungedüngt verwendet um die Nährstoffversorgung besser verfolgen zu können. Hatte sich als so gut erwiesen, dass ich als Pflanzenaquarianer seit fast 15 Jahren ungedüngten Quarzsand bei ausschließlicher Wasserdüngung verwende. Das macht die Sache transparent und hat mir erheblich beim Verständnis geholfen. Das beste, sogar weitgehend aufbereitete know how in Pflanzenaquaristik findet sich im deutschsprachigen Raum in Flowgrow,de



> In meinem Teich läuft es ähnlich - nachdem viele der anspruchsvolleren Wasserpflanzen im dritten Jahr gestreikt haben, habe ich ihnen "Freiheit" und gute Erde (lehmbedeckt) gegeben. Einige mögen das - so wie Butomus umbellatus (__ Schwanenblume), Sagittaria sagittifolia (__ Pfeilkraut), einigen anderen war es egal - wie dem __ Wollgras; und dem __ Froschlöffel wurden die UW-Blätter abgefressen :evil.
> Ich bin sehr auf das zweite Jahr gespannt, und da auch sehr auf Deinen Teich.


Nach den Frostschäden und der Fäulnis im Substrat - hat nichts miteinander zu tun - habe ich das Substrat gegen Quarzsand ausgetauscht und stöpsel die Sumpfpflanzen mit Langzeitdüngestäbchen. Sieht gut aus. Die Unterwasserpflanzen will ich übers Wasser versorgen - sieht nicht gut aus. Aus mir noch unverständlichen Ursachen können die Fadenalgen zu gut und ich muss deshalb zu viel im Teich rumrühren und probieren. Ich komme zwar weiter, aber gelöst ist das Problem nicht. 



> Es ist sehr schade, das Du einen großen Teich nicht selbst ausheben kannst. Gibt es Bagger-Alternativen?


Der Bagger könnte durch das am Ende der Garage noch einzubauende Tor in den Garten. Einen Bagger über die 14m lange Garage plus 5m Einfahrt zu heben, sehe ich eher nicht, habe mich da aber auch noch nicht umgetan. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre über Nachbars Grundstück und durch seinen Maschendrahtzaun. Möglich ist das schon.  
Da haben derzeit andere Dinge höhere Priorität, man kann Geld für vieles ausgeben und Zeit habe ich auch nie, die muss ich mir nehmen. 

Bis dahin will ich mit hohem Anspruch das Teichlein zum Laufen bringen. Hoher Anspruch stört manche, mir geht es um Verständnis, nicht um sterile Verhältnisse oder was sonst so gerne unterstellt wird. Auch wenn ich mich - schon hinsichtlich des Koiteiches - verstärkt mit Teichtechnik, besser Teichmoderation beschäftige, so ist das im Kern ein biologisches Problem. Funktioniert die Teichbiologie, von mir aus auch "moderiert", geht das insgesamt mit eher sehr wenig Technik einher. Es funktioniert dann einfach. Problem ist, da hin zu kommen.
Es wird deshalb ganz sicher ein größerer, extensiver Koiteich. Auch wenn stärker besetzte Pools ihren optischen Reiz haben, für mich ist die dazugehörige Klärwerknummer keine Option. BA, Skimmer, Vorabscheidung wird passieren, Abschäumung nach jetzigem Stand auch, aber darüber hinaus will ich natürliche Prozesse so weit wie möglich zulassen und fördern und mich nicht auf Filtersubstratkisten verlassen. Die machen im Grunde nicht mehr als ausreichende Nitrifikation zu gewährleisten - wenn sie es denn bei ausreichendem Durchsatz auch tun - und da sehe ich schönere, biologisch rundere Möglichkeiten. Kann dann kein reiner Pool mehr sein. Pflanzen müssen - auch abgetrennt - dazu! Da habe ich sowieso einen am Sträußchen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,
erst mal vielen Dank für Dein feed-back, da kann ich noch einiges lernen ! Ich versuche mich der Materie von der Seite der "Bilanzierung" zu nähern, das hilft manchmal ungemein, in anderen Fällen muss ich "Allgemein-Regeln" mühevoll lernen.
Um auf Deine Antworten zurückzukommen - pH, GH und N-Werte sind nette Indikatoren, die nur in einem gewissen Kontext helfen (z. B. Substrat, Pflanzen, Tiere?).
So kann man die Reihe weiterspinnen. Wasserpflanzen brauchen m. M. nach ein "volles" Nährstoff-Programm, Algen kommen auch mit Teilen klar. Allerdings sind Pflanzen die effektiveren Verwerter (wobei das nicht ohne Einfluss auf die Wasserwerte bleibt).
Fadenalgen belegen m. M. nach, dass im Teich sich ein Minimum an GH/KH etabliert hat, was eine Wasserlöslichkeit lebenswichtiger Spurenlemente wie Fe, Zn, Si etc. unterbindet. U. a. Fadenalgen sind in der Lage, an nicht bepflanzten Stellen diese Materialien zu "transferieren". 
Sei es nur das Wachstum vom Bodengrund ausgehend, diese Teile mögen zwar nerven, sind aber allemal besser als eine allgemeine Grünfärbung.
Ich habe mit Kompost-Erde im AQ angefangen, weil normaler Mutterboden sich schneller erschöpft (Du hast das auch so geschrieben, dass Torf etc nachhaltiger wirkt). Einfach aus der Tatsache heraus, dass es im Kompost noch Pflanzenteile gibt, die noch teilweise "unzersetzt" sind. Die Idee scheint aktuell gut zu funktionieren, über die "Nachhaltigkeit" bin ich halt besorgt (aber das geht ja tatsächlich über Düngekegelchen).


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Rolf,

du schreibst von Komposterde, die halte ich wegen der - mehr oder weniger - nicht abgeschlossenen Mineralisierungsvorgänge eher für problematisch. Allerdings kann man der Mineralisierung vor der Einbringung ins Aquarium selbst nachhelfen. Google nach "mineralisierte Erde", das sollte links zu flowgrow bringen. Dort habe ich relativ viel geschrieben und erläutert meine eigene Sicht - allerdings nicht zu mineralisierter Erde, was nix weiter bedeutet.

@ all

heute war trotzdem ein schöner Tag und ich musste ein paar Bilder machen ... 

       

Einen Regenschirm brauchte ich dafür schon ...

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal wieder ein bisschen konzentrierter zum Teichlein.

Das Wasser fiel durch starke Braunfärbung auf, worauf der Abschäumer bei immer gleicher Einstellung verstärkt Schaum abschied.

Aber erst einmal etwas zu dieser 'verwirrten' Amsel 
 
Hier baut sie an einem Nest in der Tuja. Meine Frau sitzt nicht weiter als einen Meter entfernt. Durch uns lässt sich die Amsel nicht stören. Verwirrt scheint die deshalb weil sie reihum an drei Nestern mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig baut. Sie hatte in einem weiteren Nest in der Kaminholzlege wohl schon gebrütet und ist dort wohl bis zur Nestaufgabe gestört worden. Mal sehen ob sie noch einen Platz findet, an dem sie ihr Ei legen kann.

      
 
So schön das mit dem Grünzeugs und Blüten ist, so viel Dreck macht es auch. Der Rambler verliert jetzt seine Blüten und das Teichwasser wurde auffällig braun. Ein kleiner Test im Glas bestätigt die in den Teich fallenden, vertrockneten Rosenblüten als Ursache.
Das lässt sich auch sofort am Schaumaustritt des Abschäumers erkennen.

Mit dem gab es ein unerwartetes Problem! Zuerst fiel mir im Teich der um 5cm gesunkene Wasserspiegel auf. Da "Undichtigkeiten" fast immer in der Technikkammer zu lokalisieren sind, schaue ich als erstes da rein und bestätigt sich mal wieder. Der Abschäumer läuft am Zulauf über und obwohl er in der Filterkiste steht, läuft ein Teil an Schläuchen und Kabeln neben runter. 

        
Das Zulaufedelstahlsieb hat sich mit Biofilm zugesetzt! Hätte ich angesichts der antibakteriellen Eigenschaften von V2A nicht erwartet. Sonstiger Schmodder kommt auch nicht hin, da im Teich über Schaumstoffschwämme angesaugt wird. So reichlich Biofilm ist kein gutes Zeichen, wenn das gut liefe, dann wäre das eine weit weniger glitschige Geschichte.

So konnte ich den Abschäumer zerlegen und BTW sind das Bilder die bei meiner Beschreibung des Abschäumers im DIY-Abschäumer-Thread fehlen.Mit den Bildtiteln eigentlich selbsterklärend. Oben, durch das Innenrohr läuft das Wasser in den Abschäumer.

Im letzten Bild sieht man wie ich das Innenrohr am Abschäumerkopf abgerissen habe. Ich hatte das als Hebel genutzt beim Abziehen des Auslaufstücks. Es hielt an sich ganz passabel mit dem MS-Polymer-Kleber, aber das war dann doch zu viel und zeigt PP lässt sich einfach nicht kleben. Es gibt eine Grundierung, die PP "aktiviert" und dann halten Kleber auch auf PP. Muss ich mich mal umtun.  Würde ich bei Basteleien mit KG/HT-Rohr immer berücksichtigen! Macht viel mehr Spaß, wenn der Scheisendreck hält.  
So habe ich nur mit feiner Körnung angeschliffen und wieder verklebt. Wenn es das nächst Mal ab ist, verklebe ich es richtig. 


Zum Schluss noch ein bisschen Teichstimmung, mind. ein __ Grasfrosch und eine __ Erdkröte sind noch am Teich. Einen weiteren habe ich aus dem Filterkasten im Technikabteil herausgefischt. Da sitzen öfters mal welche drin. Da __ störe ich sie aber bewusst, im Winter ist dort einer umgekommen
         


Zum Schluss noch ein eine OT-Clematis.  Namen kriege ich gerade nicht zusammen, ist eine kleine knuffige mit Glöckchen.
 


Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

nix bewegendes, kleiner Ubdate zur Lage. Die Fairy Hochstammrose wird jetzt ihre Blütenblätter verlieren. 
   

Kennt jemand diese Pflanze?
 

englische __ Wasserminze, gefällt mir so schon gut, wird schön blühen und riecht intensiver als Mentha aquatica.
 

Die Fadenalgen gehen kaputt. Mir nicht wirklich klar warum, ich dünge intensiver Volldünger, Stickstoff, Phosphat und habe EM-Teich zugegeben. 
 

Macht seinem Namen alle Ehre ...
 
ein weiterer hockt  unter dem Abschäumer im optionalen Filterkasten
 

die sehe ich immer wieder gerne ...
 

Und Immer wieder Nachwuchs ...
   

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

schöne Bilder. Ich denke, die gesuchte Pflanze könnte Wolfstrapp sein.


----------



## nik (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Christine,



> Ich denke, die gesuchte Pflanze könnte Wolfstrapp sein.


ich denke, du hast Recht. Wenn man weiß wonach zu suchen ist, ist das doch erheblich einfacher. Nach Blüten hatte ich gesucht, aber zu oberflächlich ...
 
... da sind sie. Muss ich noch mal die Blüten abwarten,, aber ich denke , das gibt keine Überraschung mehr. Danke.



Weil die Fadenalgen kaputt gehen und ich Bedenken hatte, dass die Ansaugschwämme zu gehen und die nach längerer Zeit sowieso fällig sein könnten. Um die Schwämme aus dem Teich reinigen zu können, muss ich die Pumpe im Technikabteil abschalten. Als ich die Tür aufmachte, sah das dann so aus ...
 

Den Nachwuchs sehen wir ja ab und an im Garten herumhüpfen, allerdings hatte ich nie die Cam rechtzeitig zur Hand.
   

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Springmaus (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo,

vielen Dank so hab ich die  noch nie gesehen toll


----------



## nik (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Heute:

Der Wolfstrapp, Lycopus europaeus L. 
Nachdem mir Christine bei der Bestimmung in die Hufe half, finde ich interessant, was eine einzige Pflanze für eine Veränderung in der Fauna bewirkt. 
 
Dafür das er in Quarzsand, mit Düngestäbchen an den Füßen sitzt, Ist das ein recht kapitales Teil geworden.


     

     

     

Das ist eine recht deutliche "Partnerschaft" mit __ Fliegen. Speziell die gestreiften __ Schwebfliegen waren auffällig zahlreich. Auf einem Bild sieht man eine "sonstwie"-Spinne, die ihr Radnetz waagrecht über den Teich gesponnen hat. Das Netz war mit der Cam nicht einzufangen.


Einer unserer Grasfrösche. Zu dem Bild gehört eine Story ...
 
... eigentlich war ich im Garten unterwegs verschiedenen Pflanzen Bittersalz, d.h. Magnesium an die Füße zu werfen. Um/unter dem Pflaumenbaum ist das Problem besonders ausgeprägt, also wird auch das dichtbewachsene Stück versorgt. Dann gehe ich rum um die Körner von Blättern zu schütteln und ... Ups, wie ist mir? Was ist da auf meinem Fuß? Sitzt  auf meinem sommerlich belatschten, nackten Fuß obiger __ Grasfrosch. Es wäre beinahe wunderbar geworden, das Bittersalz beiseite stellen, die wirklich zufällig in Griffweite befindliche Cam zu greifen um das sogar fest zu halten ... mir haben keine 2 Sekunden gefehlt. 

Die sind da durchaus rustikal, ich war mal früh morgens am Teich und da hatte ich einen von seinen nächtlichen Expeditionen Teichrückkehrer ebenfalls auf dem Fuß sitzen.  

Da ich den Grasfrosch ein wenig mit Bittersalz bestreut hatte, das Zeug ist nicht weiter schlimm, habe ich ihn zum Baden in den Teich gescheucht.


 
Die Fliege auf der ersoffenen Fliege habe ich später erst auf dem Bild gesehen, wegen der spektakulären Farben ist sie mir aufgefallen.


 
Manche Bilder machen Spaß. So dieses ...
 
.. und auch dieses.

Dann denke ich mir schon, da läuft ziemlich viel schon recht gut. Ich gehe jetzt erst mal wieder an den Teich und dann schuften. An eine Wand baue ich eine neue Holzlege, der Winter kommt bald ... :shock 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

an baulichen Maßnahmen steht bei dem Teichlein nichts mehr an, allerdings ist in der Entwicklung noch Bewegung in dem Sinne, als dass es sich immer noch zu seinem(/meinem/unserem) Ziel hinbewegt. Bis jetzt ist ja auch jedes Jahr was neues passiert. Neben der unterhaltenden, dokumentierenden Komponente kann ich vielleicht auch eine ein bisschen betontere Pflanzensicht eines moderierten, kleinen Biotops rüber bringen und kann vielleicht auch ein bisschen zur Entspannung bei der Sicht auf Pflanzennährstoffe beitragen. Es funktioniert immer noch nicht richtig, d.h. ich schmeiße zwar Nährstoffe rein so viel wie möglich, aber manche Pflanzen schwächeln immer noch. Die Fadenalgen sind noch nicht rum und sind der Indikator, der mir zeigt, ich kann noch nicht düngen wie ich will. Ziel ist ganz klar auf Sicht zu düngen. Vor allem über die Praxis als exzessiver Pflanzenaquarianer :smoki und auch die Düngung des Gartens lässt sich ein Blick für pflanzliche Mangelerscheinung erreichen. Das ist kein Hexenwerk, der grüne Daumen ist vor allem das Resultat intensiver Beschäftigung. Das kann jeder.
Da gehe ich doch gerade mal in den Garten ...
   
Dort stehen zwei deutlich chlorotische Solanum im Kübel. Vom 2. nur ein Ausschnitt, ich muss Bilder sparen.  Üblicherweise wird dann ein Eisenmangel angenommen, Chlorosen können aber einige weitere Ursachen haben. Da ich wusste, dass meine Frau die mit handelsüblichem Blühdünger versorgt hatte, konnte das kein Eisenmangel sein. Stickstoffmangel kann ebenfalls zu hellen Blättern führen, ein Mangel an Mangan, Magnesium auch. Alles Stoffe, die an der Chlorophyllbildung beteiligt sind. Im speziellen Fall konnte es trotz Düngung nur Magnesium sein. Das 2. Bild zeigt den zweiten Solanum, der auf die Magnesiumzugabe in Form von Bittersalz schon deutlich reagiert hat. Wenn ich daran denke, stelle ich noch mal ein Bild vom ersten ein, der wird sich wieder sehr weitgehend erholen. Bei dem zweiten musste ich deutlichere Stellen schon suchen gehen.

Wenn man mal damit angefangen hat, dann ist Düngung ein unglaublich faszinierendes Thema. Wird mir auch nicht langweilig werden, das ist ein Fass ohne Boden!

back to topic ... 

 
Äußerlich wird sich nur noch gestalterisch etwas tun. Im Grunde müssen die richtigen, winterharten Pflanzen ihren Platz finden. Der Wolfstrapp, vorne rechts neben dem Stein, wird leider zu groß. Die __ Iris links davon sind auch zu groß geworden. Mit denen gibt es auch ein Problem am Rhizom, da faulen mitunter ganze Blattgruppen am Ansatz weg. Das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht wuchert ziemlich und ist ein ausgesprochener Starkzehrer, die zeigt auch klare Mängel.

Sehr wichtig ist mir die submerse Bepflanzung. Da ist Pflanzenernährung über das Wasser ein ziemlich heikles Thema. Das latent vorhandene Fadealgenproblem wirkt limitierend und dann ist es eine Sache Nährstoffe in den Teich zu geben, aber eine weitere ob sie bei der Pflanze auch ankommen ...

     

    

Die H. vulgaris gefällt mir submers sehr gut. Die Triebspitzen sind chlorotisch, aber sie marschiert wenigstens wieder halbwegs. Ich will bei der noch eine ca. Verdreifachung des Triebdurchmessers erreichen. Das hatte ich schon. 
Das __ Nadelkraut ist ziemlich anspruchslos und sitzt erst einmal nur drin, damit submers was passiert. Mittelfristig kommt die Seuche auf den Kompost. 
Bei dem vorletzten Bild mit der R. indica lassen sich die Fortschritte recht gut erkennen. Es sind die einerseits sehr kümmerlichen älteren Triebe und neuere, schon recht wüchsige zu sehen
Da gehen mir noch einige, umzusetzende Sachen durch die Rummsmurmel.

Mal in fett  , *vielleicht kennt jemand die obig zuletzt gezeigte Pflanze "unbekannt".* Sie sieht auf dem Bild nicht typisch aus! Wenn ich die sonst gesehen habe - nicht mal bei einer Google Bildersuche gefunden - dann ist das submers eine blassrote-bis -rosa kreuzständige Stängelpflanze mit ganz zarten, ein bisschen zerknittert wirkenden Blättern bei einem Triebdurchmesser von +/- 15cm. Die wächst ziemlich sicher auch emers, sie bildet an der Oberfläche Überwasserblätter aus. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte.

Dann haben wir ja immer noch die alten und die jungen Grasfrösche im Garten herumhüpfen. 
Bis ich üblicherweise die Cam geholt habe ... ist der Markt meist wieder verlaufen. 
  
Wieder mal war das Technikabteil die beste Chance einen abzulichten. Der sitzt neben einem gewöhnlich Elektrokabel auf dem Deckel einer Düngerflasche. Unter der transparenten Dosierkappe ist ein normal großer, schwarzer Schraubverschluss, entsprechend denen von PET-Flaschen zu erkennen.

Später habe ich noch einen weiteren beim Gießen aufgeschreckt ...
   
Der ist ein bisschen kleiner und heller in der Färbung. Selbst in der Größe sind das aber schon gute Springer. 
Die bleiben mind. mal teilweise schon in Teichnähe und sind auch am und im Wasser anzutreffen. Von dem viel zahlreicheren Erdkrötennachwuchs des Vorjahres war erheblich weniger zu sehen. Die ziehen los.

So, für heute ist das das Ende der visuellen und virtuellen Teichbetrachtung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute mal keine blöden Froschbilder.  Die Grasfrösche sind weiter um den Teich herum, die jungen wachsen - und manchmal unterhalten sie auch die Gäste. Bei einem Grillen sahen sich die Damen gemeinsam in der Dämmerung den Teich an und störten wohl den bevorstehenden Landgang eines Grasfrosches. Desorientiert sprang er erst gegen ein nacktes Bein und dann auch noch das einer anderen Dame an. Das sorgte für Überraschung und allgemeine Heiterkeit.

Die Pflanzen wachsen überwiegend zufrieden stellend, mit den submersen läuft das so gut wie noch nie. Das ist noch kein sehr guter Wuchs, aber so fängt das schon an Spaß zu machen. Die Fadenalgen sind optisch kein Thema, weg sind sie noch nicht, aber auch in diesem Punkt war das Teichlein noch nicht so weit. Mal sehen ob sie ganz verschwinden. Die Frage wird für's erste im nächsten Jahr beantwortet. 
Ein Freund meinte zwei Jungfische gesehen zu haben. Ich hoffe ja auf Bitterlingsnachwuchs, habe aber zu oft die Arme im Teich - und dann will er Jungfische gesehen haben?  Na mal abwarten ...
   
Weiterhin hoffe ich, dass jemand die hellgrüne Wasserpflanze mittig im Teich kennt. 

Zum Teil werden die Unterwasserpflanzen schon richtig schön. Ich haue aber auch Dünger ins Wasser wie nix gutes.  Ich schreibe das schon irgendwie gerne, denn die allermeisten pflegen doch eine mehr oder weniger intensive Dünge- und Algenphobie. Mit dieser eklatant abweichenden Praxis wird dann doch der/die eine oder andere ins Grübeln kommen.
Um die Fadenalgen als nicht unwichtigen Lebensraum für Insekten, Kleintiere mache ich mir eher Sorgen. Ersatzweise müssen jetzt dichte Unterwasserpflanzenbestände her, aber das fünktioniert ja jetzt.

Das ist einfach nur zum Ansehen ...
 

Pfützenfieber, nächster Anfall ... 
Im Abverkauf günstige Pflanzen erstanden und das Teil zusammen gefrickelt. Es ist inzwischen eingewachsen. Steht sehr sonnig und hatte die letzten warmen Tage bis Körpertemperatur. 
Eine __ Iris, __ Wollgras, irgendeine Lilaeopsis, rechts hinten ist eigentlich eher für die Landzone, hatte ich anfangs irrtümlich submers im Teich - wo sie dann auch eilenden Fußes kaputtgegangen/ersoffen ist. Hübsch ist die emerse __ Zwergseerose vor der Iris. Die gleiche habe ich im Teichlein, die tut dort aber noch nichts. Funktioniert insgesamt sehr gut - natürlich auch das Wasser für die Lemna minor, Salvinia natans und __ Wasserpest gedüngt. Im Winter kommt es in den Wintergarten 
 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Moonlight (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hey Nik,

Deine Beiträge zu lesen macht immer wieder tierischen Spaß. Die Bilder sind ein Gaumenschmaus für die Augen ... Dein Garten und die Pflanzen sind ein Traum 
Echt Klasse ... bitte mach so weiter.

Leider hab ich auch so gar keine Idee bezüglich Deiner Unterwasserpflanze. Ich finde im Netz auch nichts Passendes. Ein bischen sieht sie aus wie Minze ... aber mir ist nicht bekannt, dass die auch unter Wasser wächst :KA

Ich suche weiter ...

Mandy


----------



## nik (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hi Mandy,

Danke für die netten Worte.  Ich sehe ja das der Thread Traffic hat. Normalerweise hat man sein Teichlein hinten im Garten versteckt und genießt ihn selber, hat allenfalls noch Gäste, die auf ihre Weise Spaß daran haben. Hier sind einfach viele Teichverrückte, die auch an so einer Doku Spaß haben können. Und dann will ich ja durchaus mit der unüblichen Betriebsweise meines Teichleins auch in so fern ein bisschen provozieren, als dass das z.B. gerade mit den Nährstoffen nicht so ist, wie das IMHO im Allgemeinen doch eher flach und ungenügend dargestellt wird. Missionarischen Eifer habe ich nicht, aber wer seine Sinne halbwegs beisammen hat, der wird sich Gedanken machen. Mehr soll das nicht.
Für mich ist das Aufbereiten der Postings ein 'noch mal Revue passieren lassen' und das macht schon Spaß. Eigentlich bin ich optimistisch, die Fadenalgen grundsätzlich im Griff zu haben, ich weiß genau wie es weitergehen muss und erwarte keine Überraschungen mehr - und dann ist diese piepsige über 20 Jahre alte, gebrauchte1000l GFK-Teichschale für 25,-€ einfach nur ein Traum!
Deinen Thread lese ich natürlich und freue mich wirklich für dich, dass dein Teich jetzt läuft.

Heute ist allerdings wieder ein blöder __ Grasfrosch Auslöser für diesen Post.  Wir haben die und deren Nachwuchs weiterhin deutlich präsent und in allen Teilen des hinteren Gartens herum hüpfen und dieser Post ist dem bis dato größten halbstarken Grasfrosch gewidmet und einigen fototechnischen Spielereien, die sich daraus ergeben haben.

Tadaa ... das ist er!
   
Auf dem 2. geblitzten Bild ist noch ein ausgewachsener __ Bitterling mit drauf, die haben so ca. 8cm. Den habe ich später erst auf dem Bild entdeckt. Der Grasfrosch hatte schon lange dort gesessen bevor ich dann doch "Cam holen" versucht hatte. Der hatte die Ruhe weg.

Die nachfolgenden Bilder sind in der Dunkelheit mit Teichbeleuchtung. Das erste mit Blitz, was übrigens die __ Frösche nie störte, die anderen mit dem automatischen Dämmerungsprogramm meiner Bridge Digicam. Ist teilweise überbelichtet, aber für 'Auf die Schnelle' kommt manchmal doch was brauchbares/interessantes heraus. Spiegelreflex ist nicht mein Ding. Ich weiß, dass damit bessere Bilder möglich sind, aber ich habe keinen Zug mich entsprechend damit zu beschäftigen und brauche was pflegeleichtes, was meine spontanen Anwandlungen mit macht, ohne dasss ich noch an Einstellungen und Objektiv herum frickeln muss. Schnell und trotzdem variabel ist der Vorteil, dafür nehme ich die Abstriche an Möglichkeiten für High-End-Bilder in Kauf.
     
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man den Halbstarken immer noch auf dem Stein, links von der __ Iris, sitzen.
Noch mal ein bisschen herangeholt ...
     

... machte er sich dann auf den Weg. Das 2. und 3. Bild zeigen die gleiche Szene nur bei Teichlicht bzw. geblitzt.

Bezug auf das erste Bild der Reihe drüber nehmend, begab sich vor dem Auftauchen des Halbstarken ein anderer, kleinerer Jungfrosch vom Teichrand auf den flachen Stein im Wasser und sprang dann über den Stein in die Blätter des Farns der auf diesem Bild in der oberen, rechten Ecke gerade noch zu sehen ist. 

Noch ein Bild beim Frühstück aus dem Wintergarten, der ja 2,5 m über Gartenniveau liegt.
 
Die beiden Fenster sind im Sommer immer offen und speziell die Tannenmeisen und Gartenrotschwänzchen haben den Wintergarten in seiner Eigenschaft als Insektenfalle als Erweiterung ihres Lebensraumes angenommen. Die Gartenrotschwänzchen kommen sogar mit ihrem Nachwuchs, setzen sich hin und lassen sich von den Eltern bedienen. Sieht man auf dem Bild nicht wie der Fensterbalken ...äh beschissen ist, aber auf der Stuhllehne kann man es erkennen. 
Auf dem Bild sieht man links über der blühenden 'Rosarium Uetersen' die Krone einer auf Hochstamm gepfropften "kriechenden" Buche. Deren Laub ist sehr dicht und heute konnte ich dort das erste mal sehen, wie ein Päärchen Haubenmeisen im nassen Laub "badete". Die schüttelten sich im dichten, nassen Laub, wie man es bei badenden Vögeln kennt. Die machten das nicht nur da, auch in der (sichtbaren) __ Quitte und weiteren Sträuchern.

Das ist schon in erster Linie gestalteter Garten, aber über viel Grün wird das zu einem interessanten Lebensraum, der Tiere anzieht. Wir versuchen das auch weiter zu fördern, das sind aber alles keine spektakulären Maßnahmen. Es ist vor allem üppig grün.

Das Teichlein ist schon ein Highligt, auch bei Gästen. Ich habe ja noch einen ordentlichen Koiteich statt Rasen vor, aber besser als das Teichlein kann der nicht werden. Der ist in seiner Entwicklung ja noch nicht am Ende. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute zeige ich mal nur die Wasserpflanzen, äh ... und einen __ Grasfrosch. So beim Wässern unseres alten Pflaumenbaumes hüpfen die erst aus dem Dickicht in den Teich und später wieder vom Teich zurück ins Dickicht.  Ein weiterer kam zwischenzeitlich zurück und verzog sich in seine Behausung unter dem Wasser speienden Drachen.

Damit das erledigt ist ...
 
An der Körperseite war er geradezu auffällig gezeichnet, habe ich aber nicht festhalten können. 

Nachfolgend eine Übersicht wie das Teichlein am Grund bewachsen ist
 
Auf der hinteren Terrasse steht noch ein Zwergseerosenpatient, der nur vorübergehend dort bleibt, genauso wie eine weitere am Grund. Dann braucht es ja ein wenig freie Fläche für di Teichmuscheln. Deren Fläche ist sozusagen von im Sand sitzenden Pflanzkörben begrenzt. Die Teichmuscheln entwickeln aber erstaunliches "Drehmoment", die schieben mit unter die im Sand sitzenden Pflanzkörbe herum. Die Pflanzen frei Pflanzen macht dann keinen Sinn, die graben sie um. Nicht alle sieht man, besonders vom __ Nadelkraut Crassula helmsii sieht man nur wenig, das wird aber sowieso ersetzt. Auf der hinteren Terrasse sitzt Cr. helmsii, wie auch die __ Wasserpest direkt im Sand. Da kommen die __ Muscheln nicht hin. 

 
Zwei quadratische Pflanzkorbe mit Hippuris vulgaris. Gefällt mir submers weit besser als emers. Die beiden Körbe sind voll und kann bei der nächsten Pflege einen der zwei Körbe Nadelkraut ersetzen. 

 
Das ist die hintere, größere Terrasse mit Wasserpest, Cr. Helmsii und der nun rot überzogenen Rotala indica. Die R. indica ist langsamwachsend und war mir schon aus der Pflanzenaquaristik soweit ein Begriff, sodass ich der nicht widerstehen konnte. IMHO eine sehr attraktive Pflanze. 

   
Die entwickelt sich zur Outperformerin und ist die am schnellsten wachsende Pflanze. Vielleicht erfahre ich doch noch deren Namen. In Teichshops habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen, in Teichen schon, dann allerdings eher rötlich. Die stehen dann in kleinen roten Gruppen. Bei der im Teichlein eher üppigen Nährstoffversorgung in N und P bleibt sie grün. Die Blätter sind so zart, dass die von den Grasfroschkaulquappen deutlich angefressen wurden. Mit der werde ich den 2 Topf Nadelkraut ersetzen. 
Das __ Hornkraut sieht man auf dem ersten Bild, das wächst endlich völlig algenfrei und ist mir optisch durchaus attraktiv. Die C. demersum/- submersum sind eher schwierig zu unterscheiden, wegen des geringeren Wachstums vermute ich mal eine C. submersum. Die hat sich übrigens optisch stark verändert! Vorher sah die kompakter und auch starrer aus.

Die Hottonia palustris will ich noch mal versuchen, die ist mir beim ersten Versuch nichts geworden. Algen sind allgemein ein Pflanzenhemmnis und das man Algen generell über viel Pflanzenmasse bei kommt, stimmt in der Verallgemeinerung einfach nicht. Wenn das aus irgendwelchen Gründen - da spielen Nährstoffmängel vermutlich eine größere Rolle als Nährstoffüberschüsse - einen erhöhten "Algendruck" hat, dann geht das auch mit vielen Pflanzen nicht. Die können wegen der allgemeinen Bedingungen und der Algen im speziellen dann gar nicht richtig. Ich hatte auch mal versucht __ Quellmoos, Fontinalis antipyretica anzusiedeln. Das ist veralgt und kaputt gegangen, jetzt erst habe ich wieder ein Fitzelchen im Teichranddickicht gefunden und das wächst nun wieder.

Ich kann nur dringend empfehlen mal zu überlegen ob die Abhängigkeiten von Algen und Pflanzenmasse nicht doch sogar erheblich geringer sind, als dass das üblicherweise dargestellt wird. Es geht sicher nicht ohne Pflanzen, aber die vielbeschworene Nährstoffkonkurrenz von Pflanzen und Algen hat sich gerade im Pflanzenaquarium als absurd erwiesen. Es ist nicht alleiniger Faktor, aber der Regelfall ist, bei Nährstoffdefiziten tauchen viel häufiger Algen auf als bei komplett aufgedüngten Becken. Mache ich übrigens mit der Einschränkung einer gewissen Kaliumempfindlichkeit meines Teichleins bei dem nicht anders. Das hat bis auf Kalium Nährstoffe satt!
Die wohl entscheidende Rolle bei der Algenvermeidung spielt der Biofilm. Algen sind Bestandteil des Biofilms und es ist eine Frage ob dessen Eigenschaften inwieweit Algen können oder nicht. Im Aquariumj achte ich nur darauf, dass der Biofilm sich wie gewünscht entwickelt. Das lässt sich beeinflussen und erklärt z.B. meine Versuche mit Brotrunk und EM Gewässer im Teichlein. Bringt man den Biofilm wie gewünscht ans Laufen, dann entwickeln Aquarien eine unglaubliche Stabilität in Sachen Algenfreiheit und gutem Pflanzenwachstum. Man kann näherungsweise Düngen wie man will oder auch - im Widerspruch zu oben - Nichtdüngen bis die Pflanzen kaputt gehen, aber Algen tauchen einfach nicht auf. Das kann ich durch Bilder belegen. Genauso kann ich diesen Biofilm alleine durch Pflanzen in ein neu aufzusetzendes Becken exportieren.
Das Teichlein bin ich unkonsequenter weise angegangen wie ich es auch hier gelesen habe - und das ist trotz vieler Pflanzen gründlich schief gegangen. So etwas gerade zu ziehen, d.h. das System umzustimmen ist viel schwieriger. Wobei ich kein zwingendes Rezept für einen günstigen Start hätte, aber keinesfalls noch einmal so.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Stephan D (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo ,

könnte das wohl eine Ludwigia sein ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## nik (19. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Stephan,

Danke für den Tipp, ich weiß es inzwischen, es ist ein rötlicher Wasserehrenpreis, Veronica catenata. Nachträglich kein Wunder, dass ich keine submersen Bilder im Web gefunden habe, von der gibt es scheint es gar keine. Die anderen Zweifelsfälle sind auch ziemlich sicher geklärt, das kommt dann im nächsten Update.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam geht es daran den Teich auf den Winter vorzubereiten. Der Teich war auch ziemlich overgrown, speziell die submersen Pflanzen hatten doch sehr viel Raum eingenommen ...

 

Da sind doch ziemlich viele Pflanzen angefallen, ca. 50 Hippuris vulgaris Kopfstecklinge, viel von der Veronica catenata, ich schätze so ca. 200 mögliche Stecklinge und eine Menge Crassula helmsii.
 

*Verschicken mag ich die Menge nicht, aber wenn im Frankfurter Raum jemand Interesse hat, können sie in Maintal Bischofsheim, direkt hinter Frankfurt, Richtung Hanau abgeholt werden.
'Ne Hand voll Ceratophyllum demersum ( Hornkraut), (englische)  Wasserminze Preslia cervina oder Mentha aquatica oder Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht kann ich auch noch einiges abgeben.
* Bei Interesse einfach 'ne PN.

Nachdem die Veronica catenata geklärt ist standen noch ein paar Pflanzen aus. Das Hornkaut ist auch klar, es ist C.demersum. Für den Namen einfach über das Bild fahren 
   
Das vorletzte Bild zeigt noch Crassula helmsii, das letzte noch Preslia cervina. Der eine Name ist nicht voll ausgeschrieben, auf dem zweiten Bild, die rötliche, ist eine Rotala rotundifolia "Kramer indica" - hatte ich als Rotala indica gekauft, das ist aber definitiv eine andere Pflanze, die kenne ich aus der Aquaristik.

Das Düngen hatte ich wegen Jahresende eingestellt - ein Fehler, wie sich herausstellte.
 
Die Fadenalgen kamen wieder. Die Nährstofffe sind mit Sicherheit in den Mangel gelaufen. Es ist einfach nur absurd, die Abhängigkeit "viel Pflanzenwuchs = Algenarmut" herstellen zu wollen. Es ist leicht möglich sich gerade über viel submerse Pflanzen massive Probleme einzuhandeln. Den Rest der Wachstumsperiode werde ich mit Zielrichtung Fadenalgenvermeidung die Düngung wieder aufnehmen. Ich weiß, ich schreibe wie vom anderen Planeten, aber Stickstoff hat eine supressive Wirkung auf Fadenalgen. Als Fadenalgenersatz wird dann das __ Quellmoos dienen, das ist - obwohl man ihm mäßiges Wachstum nachsagt - tüchtig gewachsen. Das waren nur ein paar Fitzelchen und drohten anfänglich ganz einzugehen, jetzt sind es etwa drei Hände voll.
Ich habe mal so die Mengen überschlagen, die ich diese Wachstumsperiode an Dünger zugegeben habe, Volldünger (aquaristisch) habe ich gar nicht so viel zugegeben. den Meisten wird es mit 1,5 -2l trotzdem viel vorkommen. Viel zugegeben habe ich vor allem Urea (Stickstoff) und Phosphat. In Kalium muss ich den Teich wegen der Fadenalgen noch kurz halten. CO2 wird dieses Jahr so um 8-9kg verbraucht worden sein. Das hat vor allem die Zielrichtung biogene Entkalkung zu vermeiden, die __ Wasserpest dankt es mit sehr gutem Wuchs. Vorher ging die schlecht und hatte Kalkablagerungen auf den Blättern.

Heute nicht mehr, im nächsten Post schreibe ich zum Teichgrund, einem Problem mit dem Abschäumer und zur Filterung - und noch ein bisschen entspannendes Drumherum.

Eine Frage noch ...  
Ich habe ihn endlich erwischt, der __ Schwimmkäfer zieht schon länger seine Bahnen durch das Teichlein. Auch wenn das Bild schlecht ist, hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee. Der ist etwa gut fingernagelgroß und hat zwei rote Ruderfüße. Sonst ist er farblich nicht auffällig, einheitlich dunkel.
 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (2. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,



nik schrieb:


> Heute nicht mehr, im nächsten Post schreibe ich zum Teichgrund, einem Problem mit dem Abschäumer und zur Filterung - und noch ein bisschen entspannendes Drumherum.


_postponed_. Heute keine Lust.  Heute reite ich lieber mal mein Steckenpferdchen mit dem Namen "Mikroflora/Biofilm".  



> Eine Frage noch ...
> Ich habe ihn endlich erwischt, der __ Schwimmkäfer zieht schon länger seine Bahnen durch das Teichlein. Auch wenn das Bild schlecht ist, hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee. Der ist etwa gut fingernagelgroß und hat zwei rote Ruderfüße. Sonst ist er farblich nicht auffällig, einheitlich dunkel.


Meine Netzrecherche ist nur halbgar, der gehört wohl zur Familie Dytiscidae, deren bekanntester Vertreter der __ Gelbrandkäfer ist. Ob der gezeigte jetzt einer ist, denke ich eher nicht, ich hatte den schon nach gelbem Rand (vergeblich) begutachtet, Kann mich aber trotzdem irren. Ein größerer Schwimmkäfer mit roten Ruderfüßen ist mir bei meiner Recherche leider nicht untergekommen.   


Nu' wird's trocken ... 
Was ich so als Mikroflora und oder Biofilm bezeichne, möchte ich heute mal so gut es geht im Kontext aufzeigen. Da gibt es den netten Begriff des Ökosystems. Der lässt sich in der Definition erklärenderweise noch weiter sinnig aufdröseln. Das Ökosystem beschreibt einen abgrenzbaren Lebensraum, das Biotop, und die darin lebende Gemeinschaft von Organismen, die Biozönose.

Biotop + Biozönose = Ökosystem

Das sich einstellende Gleichgewicht wird üblicherweise als biologisches oder ökologisches Gleichgewicht bezeichnet. Mikroflora/Biofilm verbirgt sich also unter dem Begriff Biozönose, genauer der Mikrobiozönose. Das ist aber nicht so wichtig, denn mich interessiert diese Lebensgemeinschaft grundsätzlich in Gänze, hier mit dem Schwerpunkt Mikrobiozönose, weil ich das in seiner Bedeutung bezüglich einem funktionierenden Gartenteich für verheerend unterschätzt halte. Ich spare mir einfach mal weitere Interpretationen (hoffentlich  ) und beschreibe nur. Es steht jedem frei das einfach wirken zu lassen. 



Eine Biozönose lässt sich auch als Nahrungskette beschreiben, das mache ich in einem Rahmen, der hoffentlich übersichtlich, aber natürlich nicht vollständig ist.

Vorab erläutern will ich noch den Kreislauf im Ökosystem. Die Teilnehmer sind die Konstruenten, z.B. Pflanzen, Algen, die Biomasse mit Hilfe der Energiegewinnung aus Photosynthese und mineralischen Stoffen aufbauen.  Denen folgen die Konsumenten, die davon direkt oder indirekt (Prädatoren, d.h. Räuber) leben. Der Kreis schließt sich wieder mit den Destruenten, vor allem Bakterien, Pilzen, die abgestorbenes organisches Material bis hinunter zu seinen anorganischen Stufen mineralisiert und den Konstruenten wieder zur Verfügung stellt.  

Wie sieht es nun also so ungefähr aus mit dem Leben im Gewässer?   

Der Übersichtlichkeit halber in Ebenen von kleinsten nach größeren Organismen aufgeteilt, machen auf der untersten, der ersten Ebene Bakterien, Cyanobakterien(Blaualgen), Grün-/Rotalgen und Pilze den Anfang. Organismen höherer Ebenen ernähren sich mitunter von denen tieferer Ebenen.

Auf der zweiten Ebene finden sich autotrophe und heterotrophe Ein- und Mehrzeller, wie z.B. Amöben, Zooflagellaten, kleine Räder- und Wimpertiere, ...

Auf der dritten Ebene folgen denen verschiedene Wirbellose wie größere Räder-/Wimpertiere, Bauchhärlinge, Süßwasserpolypen, kleine Krebschen, __ Schnecken, ...

Auf der vierten Ebene finden sich z.B. Insekten- und Käferlarven, Borstenwürmer, Wasserasseln, Larven von Schwanzlurchen, Kaulquappen, ... 

Die fünfte Ebene bildet das Ende der Nahrungskette im fischlosen Gewässer und besteht z.B. aus Großlibellenlarven, Wasserkäfern, Rückenschwimmern, Wasserwanzen, Molchen ...

Außerhalb des Wassers geht es natürlich mit Vögeln, Fröschen, Grizzlybären und Elefanten  weiter, spielt aber hier nicht so die Rolle - Fische im Gewässer schon!
Fische sind in kleineren, natürlichen Gewässern eine ausgesprochen seltene, häufig nur temporäre Erscheinung. Es braucht eine umfangreiche biologische Basis, sodass sich Fische nicht selbst die Lebensgrundlage weg fressen. Im Gartenteich wird bei Fischbesatz nur auf die Futterbilanz, d.h. den resultierenden Nährstoffeintrag durch Fischfutter geschaut, aber auch ein ungefütterter Fischbestand kann gerade im Gartenteich erheblichen Einfluss auf die Biozönose nehmen, indem er mitunter ganze Ebenen obiger Beschreibung nicht völlig weg frisst aber erheblich reduziert, was natürlich Auswirkungen auf untere Ebenen hat. Das zu bewerten maße ich mir nicht an, aber eine ausgewogene, d.h. im Sinne des Betreibers funktionierende Biozönose ist so, d.h. mit Fisch, ungleich schwieriger zu erreichen! 

So, nun muss ich doch auf eindeutiger Erfahrung basierend mutmaßen, denn in der Gesamtheit der Biozönose, mit Blickrichtung Mikrobiozönose vermute ich das Algenproblem richtig angesiedelt. Auch massive Nährstoffüberschüsse haben nicht zwangsläufig Algen zur Folge. Wenn man das so eindeutig erlebt hat, dann muss noch etwas anderes bezügliche Algen eine wichtige Rolle spielen.

Diese Qualität der Lebensgemeinschaft der Organismen im Biotop ist mindestens genauso wichtig wie die unsägliche und völlig überbewertete Schielerei auf irgendwelche "Nährstoffüberschüsse". Wichtiger ist eher die Vermeidung von Nährstoffmängeln. Geradezu erstaunlich folgenlos bleibt das aber so oder so, wenn die Biozönose ausgewogen ist. Die muss in der möglichen Breite der Entwicklung so gut eben möglich gefördert werden. Probleme mit Nährstoffen reflektieren durchaus Probleme mit einer nicht im Sinne des Betreibers ausgewogenen Biozönose. 
In diesem Sinne ... 

mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,
das war ja eine recht tief gehende und nicht gerade kurze Beschreibung des Teichlebens :shock! Du hast geschrieben, dass spezifischer Nährstoffmangel bzw. eine nicht aufeinander abgestimmte Lebensgemeinschaft zu einem instabilen System führt, dessen eine Konsequenz Algenwachstum bedeuten kann.
Umgekehrt hast Du damit aber niemandem eine Empfehlung für einen algenfreien Teich gegeben... . Ich freue mich sehr über Deinen Teich, und hoffe auf weitere Berichte .
Indirekt habe ich mit dieser Methode auch ein Aquarium eingefahren: 1cm Kompost, 2 cm Steine und darauf Pflanzen. Mittlerweile stagnieren die Pflanzen, da ich (außer über Fischfutter) keine neuen Nährstoffe eintrage, aber alte Blätter entfernen, auf einem begeisternden Niveau .
Auf die "klassische" Variante war es immer schwierig, anspruchsvollere Pflanzen zu kultivieren.
Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass die "nährstoffreiche" Einfahrvariante in beiden Fällen eher schwerer zu beherrschen ist. Wenn Du da Hinweise hast, dann bin nicht nur ich ein begeisterter Leser.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

mit Interesse und soweit ich Zeit habe, lese ich Deine Beiträge sehr aufmerksam.

Du schreibst in Deinem Beitrag: _* Auch massive Nährstoffüberschüsse haben nicht zwangsläufig Algen zur Folge. Wenn man das so eindeutig erlebt hat, dann muss noch etwas anderes bezügliche Algen eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
*_

Aber diese andere, unbekannte Komponente, die darüber hinaus für ein gutes Algenwachstum verantwortlich ist, kann man  mit den einfachen Mitteln, die uns zur Verfügung stehen, wohl kaum ergründen. Die Erfahrung, dass nicht nur die kontrollierbaren Nährstoffe Einfluss auf das Algenwachstum  haben, habe ich immer wieder  gemacht. 

Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob wir den  Begriff Algen in Deinem Beitrag in gleicher Weise verstehen und gebrauchen. Meinst Du damit nur die im Wasser sichtbaren Algen, wie zum Beispiel Fadenalgen, oder schließt Du die nicht sichtbaren Mikroalgen der ersten Stufe oder Ebene (Biozönose) mit ein? Diese  sind in meinem Teich reichlich vorhanden, wie etwa Kieselalgen usw., während Fadenalgen in meinem großen Teich völlig fehlen, ob mit oder ohne ausreichende Nährstoffe.
Selten aber doch hin und wieder sind sie im kleinen, sehr flachen und deshalb überwärmten kleinen Teich als fädige Jochalgen  zu finden, aber nicht in störendem Ausmaß.

Übrigens ist in meinem Teich die 4. Ebene aus Deiner Nahrungskette nicht sehr  gut bestückt, denn Larven von Schwanzlurchen und Quappen fehlen überhaupt. Trotzdem ich immer noch nicht alle Fische aus dem Teich bringen konnte, ist die 5. Ebene reichhaltig besetzt, beonders mit Larven von __ Großlibellen, Wasserläufern und Rückenschwimmern, __ Molche jedoch gibt es hier oder zumindest in meinem Teich nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Rolf,

nachträglich ist es fast - nur fast - ein Plädoyer gegen Fische geworden. Sozusagen habe ich mich verbal ein bisschen verlaufen und fand den zusätzlichen Aspekt von Fischen interessant herauszustellen. Es muss nicht schief gehen, aber Fische sind jenseits der Nährstoffbetrachtung eben aus einem weiteren Grund ein massiver Eingriff in ein Ökosystem.

Sowohl den halbwegs natürlichen Teich als auch das (Pflanzen-)Aquarium betrachte ich ziemlich genau bezüglich Gemeinsamkeiten und Unterschieden. Da es im Aquarium bei den nicht oder kaum sichtbaren Ebenen an Organismen nicht weiter geht als Süsswasserpolypen, Muschelkrebschen, ordne ich die Algen begrenzende Wirkung ziemlich direkt im Biofilm an.  



> Du hast geschrieben, dass spezifischer Nährstoffmangel bzw. eine nicht aufeinander abgestimmte Lebensgemeinschaft zu einem instabilen System führt, dessen eine Konsequenz Algenwachstum bedeuten kann.
> Umgekehrt hast Du damit aber niemandem eine Empfehlung für einen algenfreien Teich gegeben... . Ich freue mich sehr über Deinen Teich, und hoffe auf weitere Berichte .


Es liegt in der Natur der Sache, ich kann nur auf den Punkt, die Punkte hinweisen, die ich zum Teil für entscheidend, zum Teil nur für wichtig halte. Ein "bit"iges Rezept mit den Möglickeiten So und So oder So habe ich nicht. Ich will  erst einmal die offensichtlichen Widersprüche in der allgemein üblichen Betrachtung aufzuzeigen. 

Eigentlich ist jedem klar, dass Pflanzen Nährstoffe brauchen! Das lässt sich für submerse Pflanzen sowohl über einen nährstoffreichen Bodengrund als auch eine ausschließliche Düngung übers Wasser erreichen. Bei Sumpfpflanzen erfolgt die Ernährung über die Wurzeln - was im Umkehrschluss keinesfalls bedeutet deren submerse Form nicht auch ausschließlich übers Wasser ernähren zu können. In der Natur ist es der Regelfall, dass üppige Pflanzenbestände mit nährstoffreichem Wasser einhergehen. Genauso ist die Algenarmut solcher Pflanzenbestände der Regelfall.
Üblicherweise besteht eine große Angst vor Nährstoffen im Wasser, weil damit Algen in Verbindung gebracht werden. Um da überhaupt erst einmal weiterkommen zu können ist erst einmal die Akzeptanz des offensichtlichen erforderlich, nämlich, dass es sowohl mit reichlichen als auch knappen Nährstoffen zu Algen kommen kann - oder aber auch nicht!
Das Problem löse ich erst mit einer/m hinreichend entwickelten Mikroflora/Biofilm.

Das dann die Frage "wie erreiche ich entwickelten Biofilm?" kommt, ist klar, kann ich aber nur mäßig zielorientiert ausführen. Aquaristisch betrachte ich das als hinreichend praktikabel, am Teich schuster ich noch selbst herum. So Geschichten, wie Kanne Brottrunk oder EM-Gewässer zielen zwar auf Mikroorganismen ab, stellten sich aber bezüglich "entwickeltem Biofilm" als eher untauglich heraus. Speziell das EM-Gewässer halte ich für mein Teichlein für gut brauchbar, hat aber nicht merkbar zur gewünschten Entwicklung des Biofilms beigetragen.

Aquaristisch mache ich das über Förderung der Bedingungen zur Entwicklung des Biofilms, das lässt sich aber nur teilweise übertragen. Das Prinzip ist das gleiche, aber die Mittel am Aquarium, bzw. am Teich sind andere. Jetzt kommt die Frage nach den Mitteln, da bin ich am Teich selbst noch am rumfrickeln. 

Mit Nährstoffen kann man im mehr oder weniger moderierten, d.h. gepflegten Biotop eher gegen Algen unterstützen. In meinem Teichlein hat eine starke Stickstoffdüngung eindeutig hemmenden Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der Fadenalgen. Das ist nur hilfreich, durchaus auch wichtig, löst aber das Problem nicht! Die Lösung ist der funktionierende, entwickelte Biofilm und dann wird die Menge an Nährstoffen bezüglich Algen in der Betrachtung nachrangig. Es spielt für die Algenentwicklung eine ziemlich untergeordnete Rolle ob es dann mehr oder weniger Nährstoffe sind oder sogar ein ausgeprägtes Defizit herrscht. Für die Pflanzen ist es dann aber ein gravierender Unterschied. Es macht den Unterschied zwischen fetten oder krepeligen oder toten Pflanzen.



> Indirekt habe ich mit dieser Methode auch ein Aquarium eingefahren: 1cm Kompost, 2 cm Steine und darauf Pflanzen. Mittlerweile stagnieren die Pflanzen, da ich (außer über Fischfutter) keine neuen Nährstoffe eintrage, aber alte Blätter entfernen, auf einem begeisternden Niveau .


Hatten wir, glaube ich, schon mal. Basiert das auf Diana Walstads "Das bepflanzte Aquarium"? 
Mir ist die Gefahr organischer Bestandteile im Kompost, d.h. resultierender Fäulnis zu groß. Und der Bodengrund erschöpft sich irgendwann in Nährstoffen. Weil ich nicht alle 2 Jahre neu einrichten will, oder mir im unklaren ob des Bodens sein will, verwende ich gewaschenen Quarzsand und dünge nur über das Wasser. Unter der Voraussetzung eines funktionierenden Biofilms funktioniert das ausgezeichnet. 



> Auf die "klassische" Variante war es immer schwierig, anspruchsvollere Pflanzen zu kultivieren.
> Ich habe jedoch den Eindruck, dass die "nährstoffreiche" Einfahrvariante in beiden Fällen eher schwerer zu beherrschen ist. Wenn Du da Hinweise hast, dann bin nicht nur ich ein begeisterter Leser.


Beim Teich habe ich durchaus Hemmungen, da fehlen mir einfach die Erfahrungen. Beim Aquarium reicht mir ungedüngter Quarzsand, ein paar vernünftige Pflanzen, von Anbeginn immer eine vollständige, durchaus üppige Düngung, reduzierte Filterung und anfänglich zeitlich reduziertes Licht. Und gut ist. Allerdings habe ich da Erfahrung, weiß was ich tun kann und was besser sein zu lassen ist. Erfahrung ist auch eine Summe aus Kleinigkeiten, das lässt sich verbal immer nur ungenügend transportieren. Ich kann nur dringend darauf hinweisen auf Biofilm/Mikroflora zu achten. Das lässt sich genauso "lesen" wie die Befindlichkeit von Pflanzen - aber zuerst muss man auch hinschauen, sonst wird das sicher nichts.
Falls du auf die aquaristische Praxis abzielst, dazu habe ich einigermaßen aufbereitet geschrieben, dazu kannst du links haben.

Wie ein gesundes Pflänzchen aussieht weiß jeder, wie ein gesundes Gewässer aussieht auch. Die üblicherweise akzeptierten, mittelprächtigen Algen- und/oder Bakterienexplosionen gehören definitiv nicht zu einem entwickelten Gewässer.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (5. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> Du schreibst in Deinem Beitrag: _* Auch massive Nährstoffüberschüsse haben nicht zwangsläufig Algen zur Folge. Wenn man das so eindeutig erlebt hat, dann muss noch etwas anderes bezügliche Algen eine wichtige Rolle spielen.
> *_
> 
> Aber diese andere, unbekannte Komponente, die darüber hinaus für ein gutes Algenwachstum verantwortlich ist, kann man  mit den einfachen Mitteln, die uns zur Verfügung stehen, wohl kaum ergründen. Die Erfahrung, dass nicht nur die kontrollierbaren Nährstoffe Einfluss auf das Algenwachstum  haben, habe ich immer wieder  gemacht.



Wenn sowohl mit hohen als auch geringen Nährstoffkonzentrationen ein weitgehend algenfreies Gewässer möglich ist, dann können hohe Nährstoffkonzentrationen unmöglich die alleinige Algenursache sein. Es liegt mir fern irgendeinen unbekannten Nährstoff dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Mit den Nährstoffen ist das durchaus ausreichend übersichtlich um das ausschließen zu können. Es sieht schlicht danach aus als unterliegen die Algen im Biofilm einer Konkurrenzsituation und entsprechend der können Algen auftauchen oder auch nicht. 

Dass Makronährstoffe das Wachstum aller Pflanzen ankurbelt, steht außer Frage. Wenn die Algen grundsätzlich können, dann profitieren davon natürlich auch die, aber das ist offensichtlich nicht immer der Fall. Im Aquarium ist das übersichtlicher, da bin ich auch erst drauf gekommen, weil es einfach keine anderen Möglichkeiten gab als den Biofilm für ursächlich in Erwägung zu ziehen. Und mit dieser Zielrichtung bekomme ich inzwischen jedes Aquarium, das ich in der Mache habe bzw. berate, dazu gehören neben meinen die vom Sohnemann, der Tochter und Freunden früher oder später in diesen Zustand. Der ist einfach Voraussetzung, wenn man sich nicht mit Algen herum plagen will. Die dann mögliche Düngung über das Wasser ist nur ein Nebeneffekt



> Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob wir den  Begriff Algen in Deinem Beitrag in gleicher Weise verstehen und gebrauchen. Meinst Du damit nur die im Wasser sichtbaren Algen, wie zum Beispiel Fadenalgen, oder schließt Du die nicht sichtbaren Mikroalgen der ersten Stufe oder Ebene (Biozönose) mit ein? Diese  sind in meinem Teich reichlich vorhanden, wie etwa Kieselalgen usw., während Fadenalgen in meinem großen Teich völlig fehlen, ob mit oder ohne ausreichende Nährstoffe.



Es geht mir nicht um irgendwelche nur mikroskopisch sichtbaren Algenpopulationen, es geht immer um Fälle, in denen Algen, auch (Cyano-)Bakterien optisch omnipräsent werden.
Es ist ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlich auch nur einzelne Algenarten völlig aus einem Ökosystem beseitigen zu können. 



> Übrigens ist in meinem Teich die 4. Ebene aus Deiner Nahrungskette nicht sehr  gut bestückt, denn Larven von Schwanzlurchen und Quappen fehlen überhaupt. Trotzdem ich immer noch nicht alle Fische aus dem Teich bringen konnte, ist die 5. Ebene reichhaltig besetzt, beonders mit Larven von __ Großlibellen, Wasserläufern und Rückenschwimmern, __ Molche jedoch gibt es hier oder zumindest in meinem Teich nicht.



die Ebenen waren einigermaßen willkürlich, ich finde die wegen der fließenden Übergänge eher schlecht und die Organismen beispielhaft. Es diente nur der Veranschaulichung.

Ich finde das ja völlig in Ordnung, um nicht zu sagen ausgesprochen gut, wenn man sich über das Funktionieren eines Ökosystems Gedanken macht, mir selbst aber würde ich erst mal nicht allzu viel glauben. Bis jetzt kann ich nur aquaristische Erfahrungen vorweisen. Im Teichlein zeige ich zwar fette, gedüngte Pflanzen, aber den von mir geschilderten Zustand hat es nicht. Also besser mal abwarten ob ich das überhaupt hin bekomme. 


Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik 
und All ! 
Wenn ich mich mal dazwischen drängeln darf ?
Hab ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden , der Teich ist ein Öko----Gleichgewicht ! das ist klar, du betrachtest also die einzelnen Ebenen erstmal für sich selbst, wobei sie sich aber beeinflussen ! 
Heist das jetzt die Algen unter sich ( Ebene) sind für sich auch im Gleichgewicht ? Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, ist ein Bsp :
Bekämpfe ich die Fadenalgen kann es passieren ich hole mir *dafür* irgendeine andere Alge umso mehr in den Teich ?
Was heist das jetzt aber für eine Filterung im mikromillimeter Bereich ( Tommler mit 0,06mm,
oder Vliesfilter im ??mm ). Hier holt man doch grüne Schwebealgen ( grüner Schmodder )*raus* !
Begünstigt auch noch durch UVC -Bestrahlung !
Ist da jetzt der Satz VIEL hilft VIEL >>>>eben nicht ! anzusetzen ?
Dann wär es ja besser wie [URL="http://www.koivrienden.be/phpBB/album_cat.php?cat_id=4&sort_method=pic_time&sort_order=DESC&sid=741d1a49e7f41c180e843bad3c7fe05a&start=24"]hier[/URL] den Schmodder aus dem Teich , aber eben nicht aus dem System zu holen ?

Outing :Ich bin heimlicher Mitleser !


----------



## nik (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo André,


Andre 69 schrieb:


> du betrachtest also die einzelnen Ebenen erstmal für sich selbst, wobei sie sich aber beeinflussen !


ich betrachte das eigentlich überhaupt nicht in Ebenen, das diente der Veranschaulichung, das sind dynamische Gleichgewichte. Dazu muss ich gar nicht um spezielle Teilnehmer wissen. Interessant ist der Vergleich mit dem Aquarium, wo es jenseits Mikroflora/Biofilm, Zooflagelaten, Amöben, ... vielleicht noch zu Süsswasserpolypen, Muschelkrebschen kommt. Die angenommene, Algen vermeidende Wirkung kann - wenn man die unsichere Wirkung von Nährstoffen außer Acht lässt - sich nur dem Bereich zuordnen lassen den Teich und Aquarium gemeinsam haben - das ist der Biofilm mit (Cyano-)Bakterien, Pilzen, Algen und  den für die 2. Ebene beispielhaft angegeben Amöben, Zooflagellaten, Räder- und Wimpertieren und noch ein Teil der 3. Ebene.

Es ist nicht wirklich wichtig zu wissen, welche Organismen daran teilnehmen. Es wäre fragwürdig die zu bestimmen, geschweige denn sich einen Überblick über das Beziehungsgeflecht machen zu wollen. Es gibt aber allgemeine Regeln, die eine Beurteilung des Ganzen ermöglichen. Z.B. wenn irgendwas im Übermaß auftritt. Es ist ein eindeutiger Hinweis auf einen nicht hinreichend entwickelte Gemeinschaft an Mikroorganismen, wenn es zu Massenvermehrungen kommt. Das können Massenauftreten von Cyanobakterien, Algen-/Bakterienblüten, KIeselalgen, etc. oder auch ein besonders präsenter, glitschiger Biofilm sein.

Ich will damit erst einmal nur sagen, dass Algen jenseits der IMHO überbewerteten Nährstoffproblematik auch einer Konkurrenz im Biofilm unterliegen, die von solcher Bedeutung ist, dass die Nährstofffrage sogar in den Hintergrund rücken kann.

Anders rum, bekommt man das Ökosystem in Sachen Mikroflora/Biofilm gut zum Laufen, dann gibt es durch höhere - oder auch niedrige - Nährstoffgehalte keine direkten (Algen-)Probleme.

Das lässt sich optisch sehr gut erkennen. Interessanterweise sind in funktionierenden Ökosystemen Mikroflora/Biofilm kaum bis hin zu nicht zu erkennen, Massenvermehrungen irgendwelcher Organismen nicht vorhanden - es sieht einfach richtig gut aus!
Das "funktionierende" Ökosystem muss ich mir abgewöhnen, das funktioniert immer - auch wenn das Erscheinungen hat, die der Betrachter als nicht so schön bezeichnen würde.
Es trifft es besser von einem entwickelten Ökosystem zu schreiben, das gilt es zu erreichen.


Wie man da hinkommt ist immer auch eine Sache des Einzelfalls. Vorstellungen habe ich schon, da frickel ich ja an meinem Teichlein selbst herum, aber ein Rezept ist nicht.

Bei intensiven Fischteichen sieht das wieder anders aus, weil Teichbiologie mind. teilweise  ins anhängige Klärwerk ausgegliedert werden muss.



> Heist das jetzt die Algen unter sich ( Ebene) sind für sich auch im Gleichgewicht ? Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab, ist ein Bsp :
> Bekämpfe ich die Fadenalgen kann es passieren ich hole mir *dafür* irgendeine andere Alge umso mehr in den Teich ?
> Was heist das jetzt aber für eine Filterung im mikromillimeter Bereich ( Tommler mit 0,06mm,
> oder Vliesfilter im ??mm ). Hier holt man doch grüne Schwebealgen ( grüner Schmodder )*raus* !
> ...


Ich würde das anders beantworten. Beim nicht mit Fischen überlasteten Teich ist darauf zu achten Nährstoffein- und -austrag in der Waage zu halten. Das ist ein Teil der Teichpflege. Die meiste Teichtechnik, Wasserwechsel, Teichentschlammung, Pflanzen trimmen zielt in diese Richtung.
Das andere ist die biologische Komponente, bei der wird halt vor allem die Nitrifikation - als ständig ausgeführtem Thema - geachtet, es sind aber genauso die weiteren Stoffkreisläufe und eben auch die Konkurrenzsituation in der Mikroflora, dem Biofilm. Ich will das nicht als die Lösung verstanden wissen, aber Algen haben auch bei den Mikroorganismen Fressfeinde. Welche Mechanismen, chemischen Vorgänge dazu führen, dass es nicht zu irgendwelchen Massenvermehrungen kommt, ist egal, ein entwickeltes Ökosystem fällt immer durch Artenvielfalt aber Individuenarmut auf. Das ist das Ziel! Und wenn dann nur von zeitweisen Massenvermehrungen - gleich welcher Art - die Rede ist, dann kann die Biozönose des Ökosystems noch nicht sonderlich entwickelt sein!

Im Aquarium lassen sich z.B. solche unerwünschten Massenvermehrungen durch rohe Gewalt unterdrücken, bis sich alternative Organismen "ähnlicher Funktion" etabliert haben und den Unterdrückten die Grundlage entziehen. Die können dann nicht mehr. 
Die Kahmhaut ist solch ein Beispiel. Für die werden die dollsten Gründe angeführt, nimmt man sie aber konsequent mechanisch ab, bleibt deren Nährstoffgrundlage ungenutzt erhalten und es werden sich andere Mikroorganismen entwickeln um die frei gewordenen Ressourcen zu nutzen. Haben die den Platz vollständig eingenommen, d.h. verwerten die Nährstoffe vollständig, dann kann sich keine Kahmhaut mehr entwickeln - es fehlt denen dann die Basis. 

Da hat es für das Aquarium mehr Möglichkeiten als für den Teich, aber z.B. UV-C lässt sich in dieser Weise sehr wohl sinnvoll nutzen, der macht im Prinzip gegen eine Bakterien-/Algenblüte erst einmal nichts anderes als konsequentes Abschöpfen gegen eine Kahmhaut. Die trübenden, flotierende Organismen werden durch andere, sessile ersetzt. Kahmhaut lässt sich mit einem Oberflächenabzug natürlich auch automatisch entfernen. Dieses Prinzip ist ein durchaus praktikabler Ansatz für viele Massenerscheinungen. Das befreit natürlich nicht davon, für grundsätzlich geeignete Bedingungen zu sorgen.

Für mein Teichlein und die Fadenalgen gilt durchaus entsprechendes. Der Gedanke dahinter ist, die Fadenalgen unter einen kritischen Punkt zu bringen. Dass sich deren Wachstum durch reichliche Stickstoffdüng eindämmen lässt, hatte ich schon mehrfach geschrieben, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das als einzige Maßnahme reicht. Es ist auch insofern interessant, da mir im Aquarium Fadenalgen schon lange kein Problem mehr sind. 
Wenn denn welche da sind, reicht - bei einem grundsätzlich funktionierenden Setup - eine reichliche Stickstoffdüngung zur Beseitigung. Ist das Ökosystem entwickelt, ist die Stickstoffdüngung zur Vermeidung nicht mehr notwendig. Die tauchen auch bei einem späteren N-Mangel nicht mehr auf. Solche "entwickelten Ökosysteme" sind bemerkenswert stabil - auch eben gegen Nährstoffschwankungen. Wenn man das gesehen/erlebt hat, dann will man das immer wieder haben. Schon deshalb werde ich bei meinem Teichlein keine Ruhe geben bis ich das erreicht habe - und die inzwischen schon zurückgedrängten Fadenalgen sind die einzige negative Erscheinung am Teichlein. Inzwischen wächst bei mir die Überzeugung das auch am Teich gut lösen zu können um ein entwickeltes Ökosystem zu erreichen. Wenn das erreicht ist, dann wird der Teich erstaunlicherweise deutlich pflegeleichter Aber, ich kann nur versuchen das Prinzip aufzuzeigen, jeder Teich ist eine Einzelfallbetrachtung. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Au mann,wenn man eure Beiträge liest wird einen ja Angst und Bange.Wasser ist Wasser. Die Aufbereitung ist der Trick.Pflanzen verbrauchen Sauerstoff ! Also gibt ihnen das was sie wollen! 
Leitet mehr Sauerstoff ein und ihr werdet sehn.Noch zum Thema Dünger: Teichpflanzen lieben Dünger,speziell Seerosen.


----------



## nik (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Au Mann  , jetzt kriege ich von einem offensichtlich selbstbewussten, aber genauso offensichtlich ahnungslosen Newbie meinen Thread mit so einem schrottigen Beitrag verunziert. Wenn du auch nur irgend etwas zum Thema gelesen hättest, dann hättest du dir leicht den ungewöhnlich dünnpfiffigen Post verkneifen können.  - Wenn das allerdings nicht geht, dann wäre ich auch anonym unterwegs!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

ja, das habe ich bereits vermutet, dass es sowohl bei den Grünalgen, als auch bei den Blaualgen um die im Teich sichtbaren und teils störenden  Arten geht, die hauptsächlich Unterwasserpflanzen im Wachstum behindern oder sogar ersticken. Ich habe damit überhaupt keine Erfahrung, denn bislang hatte ich ja keine Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich. Hätte ich kein Mikroskop, wüsste ich nicht einmal, dass mein Teich sehr wohl von Algen besiedelt ist, allerdings nur von Mikroalgen, die aber bei sehr  großer Dichte zu Trübungen und Wasserblüten führen können, was ich in meinem Teich auch selbst erlebt habe. Aus diesem Grund habe ich heuer erstmals eine UVC-Lampe eingesetzt um Mikroalgen und Bakterien zu dezimieren, was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat.

Bei dem unbekannten Algenförderer  dachte auch ich nicht an einen besonderen Nährstoff, sondern eher an Bedingungen im Teich bzw. der Umwelt, die bestimmten Algen förderlich sein könnten, wie etwa ganz spezifische Lichtverhältnisse, die man in einem Aquarium grundlegend verändern kann, nicht aber an einem Teich, um nur eine einzige Möglichkeit aufzuzeigen.

Da meine mikroskopisch kleinen Algen und (Cyano)-Bakterien in der Regel nicht in Erscheinung treten und Fadenalgen bei mir nicht wachsen, beschäftigte mich das Thema Algenverhindeung so gut wie nicht. 

Trotzdem möchte ich zu gerne wissen, warum Fadenalgen und andere Grünalgen bei mir auch im klaren Wasser, mit oder ohne Nitrat nicht wachsen wollen, Mikroalgen hingegen schon, besonders Cyanobakterien. Ich habe den Eindruck, ja, ich bin fast überzeugt davon, dass diese winzigen Organismen in einer Art Selbstversorgerstruktur leben. Nicht lachen, Nik, aber sie könnten ursprünglich in meinem Teich die passenden Bedingungen und Nährstoffe gefunden haben und bauen seither die  aufgenommenen  Nährstoffe im kontinuierlichen Generationenwechsel in ihren kurzen Lebenszyklus ein, mit dem Vorteil, immer die passenden und bereits aufbereiteten Nährstoffe zur Verfügung zu haben. Für andere Pflanzen sind eben diese Nährstoffe vielleicht zu gering oder liegen nicht in der richtigen Kombination vor, weshalb sie nicht davon profitieren. Ob es derartige Beobachtungen auch für andere Algen gibt, das weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt doch zu denken, dass in manchen Teichen nur Fadenalgen wachsen in anderen nur grüne Schwebealgen oder wie bei mir hauptsächlich Blau- und Kieselalgen. Die Wasserwerte scheinen in diesem System keine Rolle zu spielen, zumindest in meinem Teich nicht, da ich mein Wasser nicht von einem kontrollierten Wasserversorger mit immer annähernd gleichen Parametern beziehen kann, sondern Wasser unterschiedlicher Herkunft und Qualität kaufen muss, was die Mikroalgen in meinem Teich aber überhaupt nicht zu berühren scheint.

Dieses gut funktionierende Ernährungssystem der Algen lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nur mit UVC-Bestrahlung oder chemischen Mitteln  durchbrechen bzw. auf ein teichgesundes Maß reduzieren, als Ausgangsbasis sozusagen,-  und erst dann  mit anderen Mitteln, wie Pflanzen und Biofilm (in Deiner Definition) erhalten. Mein Versuch geht jedenfalls in diese Richtung, nur eine chemische Behandlung scheidet für mich aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede,
es freut mich, auch hier von Dir zu lesen . Der Ansatz, den Teich als ein Gesamtsystem zu betrachten, ist sehr schön, und auch richtig. Die richtigen Schlußfolgerungen daraus abzuleiten schon schwerer... .
Auch ich gehe davon aus, dass Cyanobakterien als eine der ersten Lebensstufen recht "simpel gestrickt" sind, und einige Vertreter daher mit "einseitiger Ernährung" besser klarkommen. Entwicklungsgeschichtlich gab es diese Einzeller vor allen anderen (z. B. komplexer pflanzlicher Einzeller wie Algen) mit ihren Zellbestandteilen wie Mitochondrien, ER usw. usf. (siehe u. a. Christian Duve, the birth of complex cells - hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Schule ). 
Der Ansatz, im Teich erst mal alle Nährstoffe ausreichend zur Verfügung zu stellen, und dann das System so einzurichten, dass die "pflanzlichen" Nährstoffe den höheren Pflanzen zugute kommen, ist nicht schlecht, und ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Konstruktionen wie Bodenfilter oder eine breite, gut durchwurzelte schlammige Pflanzenzone Beispiele für möglihe Lösungen sind. 
Was mir weiterhelfen würde, wäre keine Weltformel für den idealen Teich, sondern eine Strategie, wie man Schwachstellen im System erkennt und "repariert". Ich denke, auch das ist Dein Ziel.


----------



## nik (11. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede, hallo Rainer,



Elfriede schrieb:


> ... Hätte ich kein Mikroskop, wüsste ich nicht einmal, dass mein Teich sehr wohl von Algen besiedelt ist, allerdings nur von Mikroalgen, die aber bei sehr  großer Dichte zu Trübungen und Wasserblüten führen können, was ich in meinem Teich auch selbst erlebt habe. Aus diesem Grund habe ich heuer erstmals eine UVC-Lampe eingesetzt um Mikroalgen und Bakterien zu dezimieren, was auch sehr gut funktioniert hat.


Dazu gibt es die durchaus verbreitete Sichtweise, UV-C tötet flotierende Mikroorganismen (MO), die darin gebundenen Nährstoffe werden wieder frei und fördern die nächste Generation. Soweit ist das auch richtig, aber dazu gehört auch die allgemein übliche Bewertung -> ergo sinnlos! Ich bewerte das inzwischen anders. Die Unterdrückung solcher flotierenden Mikroorganismen sorgt sicherlich für einen Nährstoffanstieg, weil eben von den flotierenden MO nicht mehr genug vorhanden sind um alles zu verwerten/ in der Biomasse zu binden. Für diese nun freien Nährstoffressourcen werden sich andere MO zur Verwertung finden- und es werden sich eher sessile MO nun etablieren können. So lässt sich mittels UV-C eine Änderung in der Mikroflora/im Biofilm erreichen. 

Das ist ein wichtiges Prinzip meiner Sichtweise vom moderierten Ökosystem Gartenteich. Wenn es möglich ist unerwünschte Erscheinungen ohne große Schäden zu unterdrücken, dann mache ich das. Es ist völlig sicher, dass ein anderer biologischer Weg(, d.h. andere MO,) gefunden wird um das entstandene Nährstoffangebot anderweitig zu verwerten. Welche MO sich in dem völlig unübersichtlichen Beziehungsgeflecht dann durchsetzen und den Platz der z.B. mittels UV-C unterdrückten MO einnehmen können, ist völlig ungewiss. Man kann aber zum Einen auf Besserung hoffen und zum Anderen hat jede Mikrobiozönose die Tendenz sich weiter zu entwickeln. Diese Tendenz hat eine Biozönose immer und ließe sich kurz beschreiben mit: bei gegebenen Ressourcen steht am Ende der Entwicklung eine Biozönose mit hoher Artenvielfalt, bei gleichzeitiger Individuenarmut.

Massenerscheinungen, gleich welcher Art, sind immer ein Indiz für eine nicht sonderlich entwickelte Biozönose. Grundsätzlich regelt sich das selbst ein, kann allerdings auch hartnäckig werden. 



> Ich habe den Eindruck, ja, ich bin fast überzeugt davon, dass diese winzigen Organismen in einer Art Selbstversorgerstruktur leben. Nicht lachen, Nik, aber sie könnten ursprünglich in meinem Teich die passenden Bedingungen und Nährstoffe gefunden haben und bauen seither die  aufgenommenen  Nährstoffe im kontinuierlichen Generationenwechsel in ihren kurzen Lebenszyklus ein, mit dem Vorteil, immer die passenden und bereits aufbereiteten Nährstoffe zur Verfügung zu haben. Für andere Pflanzen sind eben diese Nährstoffe vielleicht zu gering oder liegen nicht in der richtigen Kombination vor, weshalb sie nicht davon profitieren.


Mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es in diese Richtung gehen. Mögliche Gründe können ein Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, höhere Anspruchslosigkeit sein. Aus welchem Grund auch immer, auch mit dem Hintergedanken, so etwas reguliert sich immer irgendwann von selbst, so ist das (die Massenerscheinung) immer der Punkt wo ich ein Eingreifen/Moderieren für sinnvoll halte- letztendlich nur um die Entwicklung der Mikroflora in eine günstigere Richtung zu schubsen. In einer entwickelten Mikrobiozönose nehmen Algen, wie auch alle anderen mehr oder weniger unbekannte Partizipanten nur wenig Raum ein. Das stört nicht mehr und hat unbestritten biologischen Wert. Mich vom Wert von reichlichen Algen- oder Bakterienpolstern überzeugen zu wollen, geht nicht mehr. Es ist und bleibt ein Indiz für ein unzulänglich entwickeltes System. 

Bei sessilen Cyanobakterien ist das ungleich schwieriger anzugehen als flotierende MO mit UV-C zu erschlagen. 



> Ob es derartige Beobachtungen auch für andere Algen gibt, das weiß ich nicht, aber es gibt doch zu denken, dass in manchen Teichen nur Fadenalgen wachsen in anderen nur grüne Schwebealgen oder wie bei mir hauptsächlich Blau- und Kieselalgen. Die Wasserwerte scheinen in diesem System keine Rolle zu spielen, zumindest in meinem Teich nicht, da ich mein Wasser nicht von einem kontrollierten Wasserversorger mit immer annähernd gleichen Parametern beziehen kann, sondern Wasser unterschiedlicher Herkunft und Qualität kaufen muss, was die Mikroalgen in meinem Teich aber überhaupt nicht zu berühren scheint.
> 
> Dieses gut funktionierende Ernährungssystem der Algen lässt sich meiner Meinung nach nur mit UVC-Bestrahlung oder chemischen Mitteln  durchbrechen bzw. auf ein teichgesundes Maß reduzieren, als Ausgangsbasis sozusagen,-  und erst dann  mit anderen Mitteln, wie Pflanzen und Biofilm (in Deiner Definition) erhalten. Mein Versuch geht jedenfalls in diese Richtung, nur eine chemische Behandlung scheidet für mich aus.


Ich lese deinen Teichthread ja weiter mit und halte dein Nitrat- und hoffentlich Phosphat-, etc. "belastetes" Wasser eher für einen Glücksfall. Denn das ist potenzielle Pflanzenmasse und ausgesprochen günstig für deine Neupflanzungen. Langfristig werden die Pflanzen schon einen günstigen Einfluss auf das Klima im Biotop haben. Bei dem reichlichen Licht werden sie über die Photosynthese den Sauerstoffgehalt des Teiches nach oben treiben. Es wird immer wieder von der dann stattfindenden Oxidation von Nährstoffen gesprochen aber in der Praxis laufen sauerstoffreiche Gewässer idR. deutlich besser. Ein hohes Redoxpotenzial, ein Merkmal sauerstoffreicher Gewässer, hat eine suppressive Wirkung auf Cyanobakterien. Das ist insgesamt schon rund.
Allerdings bin ich nicht der Meinung, Pflanzenmasse alleine löst das Problem. Schlecht versorgt kann man sich über viele Pflanzen auch massive Probleme einhandeln, deswegen reite ich immer so auf deren Ernährung herum.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Auch ich gehe davon aus, dass Cyanobakterien als eine der ersten Lebensstufen recht "simpel gestrickt" sind, und einige Vertreter daher mit "einseitiger Ernährung" besser klarkommen. Entwicklungsgeschichtlich gab es diese Einzeller vor allen anderen (z. B. komplexer pflanzlicher Einzeller wie Algen) mit ihren Zellbestandteilen wie Mitochondrien, ER usw. usf. (siehe u. a. Christian Duve, the birth of complex cells - hatte ich leider noch nicht in der Schule ).
> Der Ansatz, im Teich erst mal alle Nährstoffe ausreichend zur Verfügung zu stellen, und dann das System so einzurichten, dass die "pflanzlichen" Nährstoffe den höheren Pflanzen zugute kommen, ist nicht schlecht, und ich bin der Meinung, dass solche Konstruktionen wie Bodenfilter oder eine breite, gut durchwurzelte schlammige Pflanzenzone Beispiele für mögliche Lösungen sind.


An so was denke ich auch. Vielleicht gibt es im Teich geeignete Stellen, die zu Mulmablagerungen neigen, die böten sich für eine submerse Bepflanzung an.

Cyanobakterien sind ausgesprochen betroffen von allgemeiner Konkurrenz im Biofilm. Wenn mal gesehen hat welche Wirkung eingebrachter Mulm auf Cyanobakterienbeläge hat, dann ist das offensichtlich.



> Was mir weiterhelfen würde, wäre keine Weltformel für den idealen Teich, sondern eine Strategie, wie man Schwachstellen im System erkennt und "repariert".


Meine Strategie ist vom Ansatz simpel, ich will biologische Abläufe fördern und zum Funktionieren bringen und dann will ich - weil pflanzenlastig - für ausreichend Nährstoffe sorgen.
Das interessante an der Geschichte ist, dass Nährstoffe im Überfluss oder im Mangel vor allem dann problemträchtig sind, wenn es biologisch nicht funktioniert. Im Grunde haben die Destruenten in ihrer Nährstoffaufbereitung für die Pflanzen die Funktion eines Ektodarms. Es hat Wechselwirkungen bezüglich des Zustands des Biofilms und der Verfügbarkeit der Nährstoffe für Pflanzen. Ist das ein entwickelter Biofilm, dann wird die Bedeutung der Nährstoffe deutlich geringer. Auch ein eutrophes, ja hypertrophes Gartenteichbiotop bricht nicht zusammen und braucht als Pflege einen zusätzlichen Nährstoffaustrag und ein waches Auge auf den Sauerstoffhaushalt. Fäulnis ist unbedingt zu vermeiden!  Dann haut man halt den Teichmulm/-schlamm eben auf den Kompost. Die meisten Teiche sind eutroph und das ist erst einmal kein Problem, die entwickelte Teichbiologie zu erreichen ist eins. Das werde ich auch noch deutlicher hier im Thread zeigen, wie ich versuche zu diesem Ziel hin zusteuern - hin zueiern hätte ich fast geschrieben. 

Im Pflanzenaquarium ist Düngung schnell beschrieben, am besten einfach alles immer vorhanden. Das geht hin bis zu Düngesystemen, die Pflanzen Nährstoffe unlimitiert zur Verfügung stellen - was dann ständige Gehalte  von 30m/l NO3, 3-4 mg/l PO4, bis 30 mg/l Kalium und bis 0,5mg/l Fe bedingt. Da bin ich mit meinem schon fett gedüngten Teichlein mind. teilweise weit weg. Das hat auch Gründe, denn das ist ein amerikanisches Düngesystem und die Amis filtern ihre Aquarien erheblich intensiver als in der Pflanzenaquaristik hier.
Genauso gibt es limitierte Düngeansätze vor allem in P, weil man dachte, das führt zu Algen. Davon ist man heute weg. Inzwischen wird PO4 zur Bekämpfung von Punktalgen mitunter reichlich dosiert - IMHO missbraucht. Dass viel Nitrat eine suppressive Wirkung auf Fadenalgen hat habe ich mehrfach erwähnt und ist auch gegen die Fadenalgen in meinem Teichlein ein Mittel der Wahl. 
Egal, wie gut man düngt, das alleine ist keine Garantie für guten Pflanzenwuchs. Unerklärliche Wuchshemmungen ließen sich einfach nicht mehr durch Nährstoffe erklären. Durch die Wirkung des Biofilms, bzw dessen Entwicklung schon. So etwas gerade zu ziehen ist schon im Aquarium eine zähe Geschichte, im Teich hat es definitiv weniger Möglichkeiten zur Einflußnahme.

Vielleicht komme ich ja auch mal dazu den Zustand meines Teichleins genauer zu schildern. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

leider habe ich heute keine Zeit, auf deinen, wie immer ausfühlichen Beitrag einzugehen. Aber ich muss eine Frage stellen, die mir schon lange auf der Zunge brennt: Wie kann man äußerlich einen gut entwickelten Biofilm von einem schlechten unterscheiden, - nicht im Aquarium sondern im Teich, im Bachlauf zum Beispiel oder an den Wänden, wo Wasser und Luft zusammentreffen? 

Auf die  Beiträge von dir und Rolf werde ich noch zurückkommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede,

ein entwickelter Biofilm sieht überraschend unauffällig, sauber aus! Mulm am Boden ist braun, bis hellbraun und locker flockig.

Zum Mulm habe ich ein gutes Bild, der sieht sehr lecker aus. -Mit Blättern von Nachbars Kirschbaum und eigener verschrumpelter Pflaume. Das ist das was dieses Jahr angefallen ist und wird noch so weit wie möglich entfernt, ich brauche den nicht. Mhm, ich werde den mal auf den weniger schönen Stellen, siehe die nachfolgenden Bilder, verteilen. 
 


Das sind die drei Bilder,die den nur mäßigen Zustand des Biofilms zeigen. An Steinen, Teichwand und Körben kann es ein bisschen Fadenalgen haben, die sind nach der wieder aufgenommenen Stickstoffdüngung wieder auf dem Rückzug
Auf dem hellen Sand lassen sich die dunkleren Biofilme gut erkennen. Es macht nichts weiter, wäre es aber gut, dann fiele der Biofilm auf dem Sand kaum auf(siehe letztes Bild)
Das 2.Bild ist zusätzlich interessant, die Sauerstoffbläschen kommen vom/sind am __ Quellmoos Fontinalis antipyretica, das werde ich nächstes Jahr möglichst stark vermehren. Selbst bei solch einem grau-regnerischen Wetter ist das ausgesprochen aktiv. Das wird mein "Fadenalgenersatz" werden. Das Schwarze auf dem Bild sind die Reste eines angeblich wuchernden Zwergschachtelhalms. Bei mir verabschiedet sich der.
Das dritte Bild zeigt links die Uferrinne von oben, rechts ist die Teichwand in die Tiefe 
 

 

 


Das letzte ist trotz des Algenrests am Absperrhahn ein Beispiel für eine Stelle die schon recht ordentlich aussieht..
 

Wenn Biofilm richtig gut entwickelt ist, dann fällt er optisch kaum mehr auf. Es sieht eher aus, als wäre keiner.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik, hallo Rolf,

danke Nik für die Fotos zum Thema Biofilm. 

Der Mulm in meinem Teich ist sehr leicht und flockig, aber nicht so goldbraun wie deiner, sondern eher braungrün wie dein Biofilm auf dem hellen Sand. Da ich kein Bodensubstrat im Teich habe, lässt sich dein Mulm und dein Biofilm nicht so recht vergleichen. 

Ist meine Annahme richtig, dass Du sowohl den Mulm als auch den Biofilm in deinem Teich so gering wie möglich hältst? Die Meinungen zu diesem Thema liegen hier im Forum und im Internet weit auseinander und meine Meinung dazu ist auch eher zwiespältig, weshalb ich, und  vielleicht auch mangels fundierter Kenntnisse, zu einem Mittelmaß tendiere. 

Hier noch meine  Antwort zu deinem vorhergehenden Beitrag:

Mangels Filter und Bodensubstrat  herrschen in meinem Teich sicher flotierende Mikroorganismen vor, die sich, wenn notwendig, mit kurzfristiger UVC-Bestrahlung dezimieren lassen, um Massenerscheinungen  wie 2010-2011 vorzubeugen. Schaden wird der Teich durch diese gezielte, moderate Regulierung der Mikrooraganismen nicht nehmen. Die Gefahr sessiler Cyanobakterien scheint mir durch die Entfernung meiner Seerosen mit eventuell infiziertem Substrat gebannt, aber die Richtigkeit dieser Annahme wird sich erst im nächsten Jahr zeigen.

Der Nitratgehalt des unlängst gelieferten Wassers zeigt bereits eine günstige Wirkung auf das Pflanzenwachstum, besonders beim __ Laichkraut. Sichtbare Algen gibt es nicht, eine starke Vermehrung der Mikroalgen auch nicht, jedenfalls gibt es bisher noch keine Trübung des Wassers. Fäulnis toleriere ich  nicht in meinem Teich, darauf achte ich sehr genau.


@Rolf, 
auch ich suche nicht nach einer Weltformel für den idealen Teich schlechthin, sondern nach dem idealen Teich für mich persönlich bzw. für den Standort Paros. was bedeutet, dass der Teich auch ohne Betreuung über Monate stabil und wartungsfrei laufen muss und  dass ich ihn noch  einige Jahre ohne fremde Hilfe in Schuss halten kann, was ich mit meinem langjährigen, einfachen und heuer  leicht modifizierten Konzept für durchaus möglich halte, -  mit reichlich Unterwasserpflanzen anstatt Seeerosen und guter Durchströmung.

Einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter habe ich zwar nicht, aber ich habe einen 14m langen Bereich von ca. 80 cm Breite wo sich der Mulm meines Teichs durch seine Bauweise automatisch anlagert und den ich (oder Teile davon) für zusätzliche submerse Bepflanzungen nützen kann, wie Nik in seinem Beitrag anregte. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik und Elfriede,
Eure Antworten waren für mich sehr interessant. Mein Teich ist ja jetzt schon im dritten Jahr, und da zeigen sich seine Stärken und Schwächen.
Die eine Schwäche ist der nicht von der Durchströmung erfasste rechteckige Randbereich im NO. Dort kommt vergleichsweise viel Sonne hin, werden aber wenige Nährstoffe angespült. Letztes Jahr habe ich dort die Steine gegen Erde getauscht. Die __ Schwanenblume und das __ Wollgras waren gewachsen, die drei anderen Pflanzen wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Froschlöffel und Pfeilblatt wollten nicht so richtig (wobei letztere beiden meinen Fischen schmecken, wie ich beobachtet habe ). Um die Schwanenblume haben sich auf dem mit Lehm abgedeckten Substrat Fadenalgen und auch Cyanos angesammelt. Die Bereiche um die anderen drei Pflanzen sehen fast aus wie Niks Photos.
In meiner "Badewanne" ist einiges los an Pflanzen- und Algenwachstum. Leider liegt sie im Schatten eines Hangs und von Sträuchern, das war nicht gut geplant, aber dort ist auch meine Grundstücksgrenze . Die von mir gesetzten Pflanzen dort muss ich noch mal umziehen lassen. Mit dem Tausch gegen robustere kann ich den Fadenalgen dort mehr Einhalt gebieten. Cyanos oder ähnliche Beläge auf dem Boden kommen dort nicht vor.
Hinter dem Auslauf vom Filter habe ich ein ~7 m² großes und bis zu 80 cm tiefes Becken, in dem __ Schwertlilien, __ Seggen und andere Pflanzen gedeihen. Nur im Frühjahr bis in den Sommer, wenn diese noch nicht voll ausgetrieben haben, gibt es Fadenalgen. Cyanos habe ich dort noch keine gesichtet.
Es zeigt sich für mich, dass ein Teich im Interesse eines guten Pflanzenwachstums auch Nährstoffe im Wasser transportieren muss. Weniger durchströmte Randzonen sollten wohl eher von "Hungerkünstlern" besiedelt werden, wie den klassischen Repopflanzen (Seggen, __ Binsen vorzugsweise).


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Rolf,

ich hatte bis heuer auch einige schlecht durchströmte Stellen im Teich und sehe jetzt erst die Vorteile und die Notwendigkeit einer guten Durchströmung, besonders der Randzonen und Ecken, was gar nicht so einfach ist, wie ich heuer festgestellt habe. So konnte ich beispielsweise eine kleine Fläche von ca. 2m² einfach nicht in die Durchströmung einbinden. Diese Aufgabe erfüllt inzwischen eine kleine Solarpumpe mit Erfolg.

Ich bin nicht so pflanzenlastig wie Nik, der  sich selbst so bezeichnet,- und ich verstehe auch nicht so viel davon, aber ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, wie Nik, dass nicht immer mangelnde Nährstoffe dafür verantwortlich sind, warum bestimmte Pflanzen einfach nicht wachsen wollen, andere hingegen, sich bei gleichen Bedingungen  prächtig entwickeln. Man müsste schon ein sehr umfassendes Wissen haben um die  genauen Gründe dafür  ermitteln zu können. Ausprobieren ist zwar kein professioneller Weg, aber für mich der einzig mögliche, da ich alle Teichpflanzen aus dem Norden beziehen muss, sie aber hier bei völlig anderen klimatischen Bedingungen und Lichtverhältnissen  wachsen sollen. 

Um das Pflanzen-Erscheinungsbild über die Veränderung des Biofilms anzugehen, wie Nik immer wieder empfiehlt, fehlt mir  ausreichendes Basiswissen. Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal welche Qualität und eventuell nachteiligen Folgen der Biofilm in meinem Teich zur Zeit hat, wie soll ich ihm dann eine andere Richtung geben und wie sollte das geschehen. Selbst wenn ich die vorhandenen Mikroorganismen reduziere um Platz für andere Arten zu schaffen, ist nicht abzuschätzen was dann folgen wird. Niks Methode mit Schlamm aus einem gut laufenden Biotop ist bei mir auch nicht anwendbar, es gibt hier keine anderen Teiche.

Heuer will ich aber sowieso keine Eingriffe mehr im Teich vornehmen, sondern nur mehr die Arbeiten zur  Wintervorbereitung abschließen, aber den Winter über werde ich mich sicher eingehender mit dem Thema Biofilm beschäftigen, da es mich sehr interessiert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede,

das Setzen der submersen Pflanzen wird bei dem reichlichen Licht auf Paros den Sauerstoffgehalt deutlich erhöhen. Das habe ich immer als positiv erlebt! Wenn die submersen Pflanzen wachsen - und danach sieht es aus - dann sehe ich erst mal keinen weiteren Handlungsbedarf.

@ll 
Eigentlich wollte ich den Herbst mit der absteigenden Tendenz im Teich dokumentieren, habe aber beim Bilder sichten noch sehr schöne spätsommerliche, frühherbstliche gefunden. Mir fehlt das jetzt schon ...
ungeordnet, einfach nur auf die Augen. Herbst kommt dann nächstes Posting.

    

    

    

    

    

    

    

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Danke Nik,
für deine positive Einschätzung meines Teichs. Ich  hoffe natürlich sehr, dass die gute Entwicklung der Unterwasserpflanzen auch anhält. An Nährstoffen wird es ihnen nach dem heutigen, ungewollten Eintrag sicher nicht mangeln.

Sehr schön sind die spätsommerlichen und herbstlichen Pflanzenbilder aus deinem Teich. Vielleicht bin ich mit meinen Pflanzen mit 1,20m doch  etwas zu tief gegangen. Ich habe gerade deine Teichtiefe von 0,60 m  in deinem Profil nachgelesen und kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich die meisten Pflanzen leichter tun, wenn sie nicht zu tief gepflanzt werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade deine Teichtiefe von 0,60 m  in deinem Profil nachgelesen und kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich die meisten Pflanzen leichter tun, wenn sie nicht zu tief gepflanzt werden.


tiefer kann ich in der Pfütze gar nicht, halbschattig ist das Teichlein auch noch, kein Vergleich zu dem Licht bei dir! Klares Wasser hast du auch, die Pflanzen wachsen, da ist kein Problem.
Du nutzt die Gegebenheiten, das ist eine gute Sache. 

Wegen der ertrunkenen Insekten, es macht Sinn vorsichtig heraus zu finden wie viel Nährstoffe der Teich bei solchen Gelegenheiten verträgt.   

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

der Grund dafür, dass ich die Insekten so schnell wie möglich abfische, sind im ersten  Moment nicht  Überlegungen zu den Nährstoffen, sondern noch lebende Tiere zu retten. 

Danke auch für die Information über die Unterwasserpflanzen, die bei mir  tatsächlich auch in 1,20m Tiefe gut wachsen. Ob das Wasser allerdings so klar bleiben wird ist fraglich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

der Herbst hat auch schöne Tage ...
   
Der Teich ist einigermaßen zurück geschnitten. Laubnetz hat sich nicht bewährt, denn praktisch ging das kleinere Laub durch und ich kam wegen des Netzes nicht mehr dran. So abkeschern geht besser. Es hatte da 20°C und vorbehaltlich unseres berüchtigten Adventsgrillen war es wohl das letzte mal. 

   

   

Heute schlägt der Herbst richtig zu ... den Schneeregen sieht man nicht auf den Bildern, für den Schneefall heute früh war ich zu spät.
   
Aus der Küche auf die Zirangen und Ortronen bzw. das 2. aus dem Wintergarten.
Da lässt sich nichts mehr schön reden ...
Heute räumen wir ein!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

u-ups, über den Winter ca. 2000 clicks auf einen schlafenden Fred? 
Ich weiß ja, der Thread wird gelesen, aber das verstehe ich nicht. Ist zwar ganz nett, wenn er bei den meistgelesenen Threads schon auf der ersten Seite auftaucht, aber eigentlich will ich nur ein bisschen unstrukturiert vom Teichlein und seiner Umgebung plaudern und durchaus bewusst im Umgang mit Algen und Pflanzen provozieren. Da ist doch vieles Im Umlauf, was nach meiner bekennend völlig unmaßgeblichen Ansicht  offensichtlich widersprüchlich und mitunter haarsträubend ist. Den vordersten Platz belegt die unsägliche Annahme einer Algen vermeidenden Nährstoffkonkurrenz durch höhere Hydrophyten. Das ist so offensichtlich unsinnig, werde ich aber sicher nicht ausrotten! Ihr müsst euch halt mein Pflanzenteichlein anschauen, in das ich bis zur Oberkante Unterkiefer Nährstoffe aller Art hinein schütte. 1

Na denn, weiter geht es mit der *Pfützenteichsaison 2013*, ist jetzt, so ich mich denn nicht vertue, die vierte.

Gestern hatten wir in Frankfurt, genauer Maintal den ersten richtig schönen Tag. Die Arme hatte ich für erste Pflegemaßnahmen zwar schon bei deutlich niedrigeren Temperaturen im Wasser, ich war sehr stolz auf mich  , aber gestern war es doch erheblich angenehmer.
Jetzt beginnt die schöne Jahreszeit und ich genieße es den Garten  in Pflanzen explodieren zu sehen. Immer wieder faszinierend mit welcher Macht die Pflanzen im Frühjahr schieben.

Das Teichlein ist technisch noch im Wintermodus, d.h. bis auf einen Ausströmer technikfrei.Da die beiden Grasfroschlaichballen schon den Status frei herumliegender Larven erreicht haben, kriege ich wieder Probleme die Technik anzuwerfen.
Problem sind immer die Ansaugschutzschwämme, die sich zusetzen, im schlimmsten Fall mit angesaugten Kaulquappen. Die muss ich noch reinigen und den Pumpendurchsatz verringern.  Dann kann ich auch den Abschäumer anwerfen. Neben der Abschäumung organischer Verbindungen wird auch das Wasser wieder klar.
Die Sichttiefe ist derzeit <50cm.
Die Bitterlinge sind, soweit ich die sehen kann, in optisch sehr guter Verfassung. Nach einem langen Winter hätte ich mir die schlanker vorgestellt.
Die Grasfrösche sind ja Dauergäste, während die Erdkröten sich erst die letzten Tage eingefunden haben. Bis jetzt gab es in der 1000l Pfütze entweder Grasfroschnachwuchs (1 Ballen) oder welchen von Erdkröten. Von letzteren in einem Jahr grenzwertig viele. Dieses Jahr wird das erstmals eine parallele Veranstaltung werden, denn neben den schon frei"liegenden" Grasfroschkaulquappen habe ich einen Erdkrötendoppeldecker gesehen. Hoffentlich bleibt es bei dem Einen! Letztes Jahr waren es 11 Mänchen, kein Weibchen. Die sind extrem kontaktfreudig und nehmen alles! Wenn ich im Teich herumfummel, kommen sie neugierig und klammern auch meine Hände.

In Sachen Teichpflanzen ist es nach dem langen, aber nicht sonderlich kalten Winter wieder interessant zu beobachten. Kaputt gegangen ist mir nur die als Rotala indica gekauft Pflanze, die ist definitiv nicht winterhart. Da Rotundifolia, hatte ich im Herbst vorsichtshalber welche in ein Aquarium verfrachtet, ebenso vom angenommenen __ Quellmoos Fontinalis antipyretica.
Die Rotala stellte sich als im Aquarium optisch sehr nahe der ausgesprochen roten Form Rotala spec. "colorata" heraus. Im Becken meines Sohnes sitzt eine "Colorata", die werde ich mal unter gleichen Bedingungen vergleichen, erwarte aber keine Überraschungen. Gekauft hatte ich die, weil die R. indica aquaristisch sehr interessant und eher selten zu bekommen ist.
Das F. antipyretica ist definitiv keins, denn im Aquarium änderte es seinen Habitus mit dann deutlich aufrecht erheblich und ist sicher das auch in der Aquaristik als "stringy moss", Vasenmoos bekannte 	Leptodictyum riparium, ebenfalls ein einheimisches __ Moos.

 Erstaunlich fand ich das auch über den Winter stattfindende Wachstum von z.B. Hippuris vulgaris und Veronica catenata, jeweils die submersen Formen. Die hatte ich im Spätherbst weit zurückgeschnitten, sodass ich den Zuwachs beider Arten über den Winter auf doch immerhin 30cm beziffern möchte. 
Von der __ Wasserpest und C. demersum sehe ich nichts, mal sehen ob sich aus eventuellen Dauerformen noch etwas ergibt.  

Das zum Ende der letzten Teichsaison nur mehr geringe Fadenalgenproblem wurde über den Winter wieder akut, denn die wuchsen auch . Erfreulicherweise sind die aber jetzt schon wieder in einem schlechten Zustand und es steht auf der Prioritätenliste ganz oben, die endgültig zu beseitigen. Im Aquarium geht optisch völlig algenfrei, wobei ich da recht genaue Vorstellungen habe, warum und wie das zu erreichen ist - und erreiche das auch im Regelfall.   Dann schaue ich mir bei Spaziergängen sowieso jeden Teich, jede Teichpfütze genau an - und da sind einfach zu viele, die auch jetzt völlig algenfrei sind und auch bleiben werden. Das will und werde ich auch haben.  Dann erst funktioniert ein Teich erst richtig. Mit "funktioniert" meine ich einen stabilen und in der Folge pflegeleichten Teich.

Der erste Versuch das Teichlein in diese Richtung zu bekommen ist mit Anarex Bio, auch ein milchsäurebasierendes Produkt. War mir aquaristisch schon positiv aufgefallen. Mal sehen ...

Bilder kann ich erst morgen hochladen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## Moonlight (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hey Nik,

auf Deine Bilder freue ich mich schon riesig ... sie sind immer irgendwie so schöööön 


Mandy


----------



## Elfriede (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

es ist schön, dass du diesen Thread nach langer Pause wieder  aufgenommen hast. Ich bin auch schon sehr neugierig auf neue Bilder von deinem Teichlein. Zum Glück ist dein Pfützenfieber  immer noch auf hohem Level und somit sind sicher auch weiterhin  interessante Beiträge  zu deinem kleinen Gewässer zu erwarten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede.

.


----------



## nik (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,



Elfriede schrieb:


> ... ist dein Pfützenfieber  immer noch auf hohem Level ...
> .


ja, da ist auch gar keine Besserung in Sicht, im Gegenteil. Ich hoffe den Verlauf weiterhin immerhin bremsen zu können. Ich denke, dieses Jahr werde ich eine kleine __ Laube ans Teichlein basteln damit ich, wenn es schüttet, nicht mit dem Regenschirm am Teichlein stehen muss. Dann steht noch das Einfassen zweier Beete mit Weglein an, da werde ich eine 90l Mörtelwanne integrieren. Einfach damit es nass ist und ein Halbzwerg von Seerose einen Platz findet.

Schöne Bilder, na ja, noch nicht wirklich. Das ist noch nackig! Der Rasen ist auch gerade vertikutiert. Ohne üppiges Grün ist das alles nichts. In 4 Wochen sieht das anders aus. 
  


Da muss einfach fettes Grün dazu! So wirkt z.B. die Pergola optisch viel zu dominant.
Am Teichlein stehen Pflegearbeiten wie Pflanzen zurückschneiden, neu setzen an. Die Fadenalgen sind zu sehen, Pflanzenverluste waren sehr gering. Relativ zu den Vorjahren ist das deutlich besser. Ein wirklicher Dorn im Auge ist nur das immer noch ungelöste Fadenalgenproblem.


Derzeit gibt der Garten allenfalls Ausschnitte her, die Lust machen auf mehr. 
      


Die Erdkröten, nicht dieser einzelne Erdkrötenmann, von denen ich vorgestern das erste Paar gesehen hatte, haben sich nicht länger aufgehalten und gestern schon Laichschnüre um den Tannenwedel gezogen. 
 


Das Portrait des stringy moss, Ufermoos, Leptodictyum riparium. Im Aquarium wächst das deutlich aufrecht und viel zierlicher.
 
Was man darunter sieht, sind die noch herumliegenden Grasfroschquappen, inzwischen schwimmen die meisten frei.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, 
Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik !
Ich weis zwar auch nicht wie die "Looking" Zahlen für dein Fred zusammen kommen ? 
Ich hab aber ab und zu reingeschaut ! 
Jetzt aber zum Thema :


> Den vordersten Platz belegt die unsägliche Annahme einer Algen vermeidenden Nährstoffkonkurrenz durch höhere Hydrophyten.


Den anderen Ausspruch von dir find ich leider zum zitieren nicht mehr , aber es geht um die Konkurenz verschiedener Algen ! 
Hierzu mal zwei Links :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/422
Sind das , nach deiner Phylosophie, "gewollte  nach Art und  Ort "  Algennester ?
Und dann noch :
* defekter Link entfernt *
Mit Absicht belassener Zustand ? Und doch nicht alles so schnell wie Möglich raus ?

So in Kürze :
Ich hab halt Algen im Teich , na und :shock! ich bestimm aber welche und wo sie wachsen sollen ???


----------



## nik (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Andre,


Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Nik !
> Ich weis zwar auch nicht wie die "Looking" Zahlen für dein Fred zusammen kommen ?


Der Thread hat seit Anfang etwa je 100 clicks/post. Und dann bei 83 Posts fast 10200, d.h.1900 Aufrufe fand ich überraschend viel für die Winterzeit - in der ich mich ja auch schlafen legte. Ist ja uch egal, zur Motivation für den Thread hatte ich ja schon geschrieben.



> Mit Absicht belassener Zustand ? Und doch nicht alles so schnell wie Möglich raus ?
> 
> So in Kürze :
> Ich hab halt Algen im Teich , na und :shock! ich bestimm aber welche und wo sie wachsen sollen ???


Ich bin kein fanatischer Eiferer. Erst einmal habe ich gar nichts gegen Algen, praktisch gibt es gute Gründe dagegen.
Der wichtigste sind die völlig algenfrei funktionierenden natürlichen und auch künstlichen Biotope. Das ist mein grundsätzliches Ziel. 
Wenn das wie im ersten link mit lokal begrenzten Algen funktioniert, dann ist das erst einmal nicht schlecht. Trotzdem frage ich mich immer aus den gleichen Gründen warum Algen können. Im speziellen Fall werden die Algenrasen vermutlich weidend kurzgehalten. 
Algenfilter ist auch erst mal nett, es kann aber auch durchaus schwer sein Algen zu etablieren, wo keine sind..

Wirklich gut und nachvollziehbar waren erst algenfreie Systeme zu händeln - weshalb ich dies auch anstrebe. Es ist meine sichere Überzeugung, dass Algen meist, nicht alle, von der Art des Biofilms im Biotop abhängen und mit ihm interagieren. Biofilm ist nicht gleich Biofilm und Algen grundsätzlich ein möglicher Bestandteil desselben, aber der kann eben auch eine algenvermeidende Wirkung haben und das hat mit der ziemlich überschätzen Bedeutung von (mir ständig praktizierten) Nährstoffüberschüssen allenfalls eine indirekte Wirkung.
Mein Teichlein ist ab Frühjahr wegen meiner Eingriffe hypertroph und verliert über das Jahr fast vollständig die Fadenalgen. Über den Winter kommen sie wieder.
Im Grunde will ich zwei Dinge, den Biofilm günstig beeinflussen, das versuche ich nun mal mit AnarexBio und die Algen so gut es eben geht unter eine kritische Schwelle zu drücken um allgemeine Bedingungen zu erreichen, damit die nicht mehr können. Ein gutes Mittel um Fadenalgen zurückzudrängen ist bei einer allgemein vollständigen Düngung eine betonte Stickstoffzufuhr. Dafür werden mich immer welche für irre halten. 
Ich hatte hier mal von Biozönose geschrieben, könnte sich über die Suche finden. Über den Biofilm hinaus sind z.B. manche Infusorien(, weitere Lebewesen höherer Organisationsebenen) algenfressend.

Da ist primär das System abzustimmen, zu beeinflussen - wobei das in der Praxis ein schlimmes herum geeiere ist - und nicht auf essentiele Pflanzennährstoffe als Ursache des Bösen zu schielen. Es ist einfach so, hohe Nährstoffgehalte zeitigen nicht zwingend Algen, genauso wie niedrige sie auch nicht sicher vermeiden. Der Biofilm und darauf aufbauendes Leben spielt eine größere Rolle.  Interessant ist auch, je besser ein Biotop "in unserem Sinne" läuft um so unauffälliger, weniger wahrnehmbar ist der Biofilm. Schau dir einfach algenfreie Biotope an.

Ich finde es zwar einen tröstlichen Spruch immer wieder von der Akzeptanz von Algen zu schreiben, für hilfreich halte ich das nicht. Sinnvoller ist, begründet eine optische Algenfreiheit anzustreben, Es geht definitiv ohne Algen und definitiv besser. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

für die Jahreszeit läuft der Teich recht gut. Algen sind relativ gering, das merke ich auch daran, dass die Schaumstoffpatronen nicht wegen Algen zugehen. Ach ja, über den Winter sind die zugegangen, die zu reinigen genügte um die Trübung zu beseitigen. 
Es ist Lurchezeit, die Erdkröten sind schon wieder weg, aber die Grasfrösche umso präsenter.

Pflanzen sind auch in einem recht guten Zustand. Es ist einigermaßen ruhig, also nur ein paar Bilder. Die vielen kleinen schwarzen sind Erdkrötenquappen, die größeren, bräunlicheren von zwei Ballen Grasfroschlaich.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Das Teichlein kann man schon gut genießen. Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Teichsaison 2013.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Mario09 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Huhu Nik,

gerade den Fred komplett durchgelesen mit Freude ...
dachte den kenne ich doch gg .... (lese dich eh schon seit Jahren auf FG) ...

Freud mich auch hier von dir zu lesen  ....

Danke für den Bericht viele Infos die ich noch gesucht habe  bezüglich Pflanzen  

Einfach toll dein Teich gefällt mir echt gut  ... 

lg Mario


----------



## Elfriede (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

deine Bilder machen echt gute Laune, besonders der lachende Frosch (5) hat es mir angetan. Aber auch gegen ein wenig Neid kann ich mich nicht wehren, wenn ich mir die schönen Pflanzen ansehe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

Hi Mario,

Danke.

Hat ja lange gedauert bis ich erwischt wurde.  Den Teichfred pflege ich hier, mir ist die Zeit für zwei Threads zu knapp.

Hallo Elfriede,

erst über das hier mögliche üppige Pflanzenwachstum habe ich begriffen wie schön auch Deutschland ist. Dann haben wir  - nah am Main - reichlich Grundwasser, da steht einem nichts mehr im Weg. Heute bin ich bei 22°C in den Garten gegangen und bin schon bis ins Innerste zufrieden! Meine "hat Rücken" und der Rasen - sonst ihr Job - war bei dem Wetter explodiert. Na ja, der musste zwei mal gemäht werden, damit er auch so aussah. Dickes, fettes, sattes Grün im Garten, im Wasser hat einfach eine magische Wirkung auf mich.
Du hast ein anderes Paradies, mit anderen Bedingungen und ich denke, du bist auf einem guten Weg. Der ist das Ziel! 


HEUTE: "Das Bad" und "Der __ Grasfrosch nach dem Rasen mähen"


Mitten im Grün, mitten im Bild, sehe ich ein Rotkehlchen und frage mich was es da treibt?
 

 
Jetzt wird es klar.
 

 

 

 
Also wasserscheu sind sie definitiv nicht
 
Nach dem Bad noch ein Snack. Meine wirft Brotkrumen hin und so sehr Insektenfresser sind Rotkehlchen dann wohl doch nicht.
 

Diese Amsel hatte ich bei ihrem Bad an genau der gleichen Stelle mangels Cam verpasst. So ein Pech, dachte ich - und dann das Rotkehlchen ... 
Die Badestelle ist übrigens etwa einen guten Meter von meinen Füßen weg. Nach dem Bad hat die Amsel erst mal dieses gepflegte Schläfchen gehalten. Die haben auch nette Momente.
 

Und nun ... der Frosch!
 
Ja, was habt ihr denn gedacht? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## Elfriede (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

ich schließe mich Christinas Dank für die schönen Bilder an. 

Du hast wirklich allen Grund bis ins Innerste zufrieden zu sein. Ich bin auch zufrieden, solange ich keine Vergleiche mit dem intensiven Grün und dem Wachstum der Pflanzen im Norden anstelle. Leider  gibt es hier auch keine __ Frösche und überhaupt wenig Getier in meinem Teich,....woher auch?

Weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Teich und Garten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## nik (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

in einem anderen Thread hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich Pflanzenschäden habe, die definitiv Fraßschäden sind und für die die Grasfroschquappen verdächtig sind. Passt zeitlich und einen alternativen Schädiger wüsste ich nicht. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee.
Zeitlich passt es insofern, als letztes Jahr nur Grasfroschquappen waren und die Schäden vorbei waren als die __ Frösche an Land gingen.Dieses Jahr sind sowohl __ Grasfrosch als auch Erdkrötenquappen. Die kleinen schwarzen sind Erdkrötenquappen, die größeren braunen vom Grasfrosch.
Da es schon Schäden hat, mal ein paar Bilder. Neben der Veronica catenata hat auch H. vulgaris ein paar abgenagt submerse Stängel. In dem Bild einer in der Bildmitte.
BTW, die auch später immer noch relativ geringen Schäden stören mich bei diesen beiden schnellwüchsigen Pflanzen überhaupt nicht, wollte es einfach nur dokumentieren.Andere sind nicht betroffen.
 

 

 


Auf dem letzten Bild, d.h. dem 3., ist eine Libellenlarve, die ich erst auf dem Bild entdeckt hatte. Um da mal eine Vorstellung zu vermitteln was da so los ist ... An fing es mit einer Libelle, der man auf ihrem Flug zum nächsten Busch schon sofort ansah, dass das ihr Jungfernflug war. Mit den noch weichen Flügeln erkennt man den noch "untypischen" Flug sofort. Also bin ich mal um die Pfütze rumgelaufen und habe mal ein bisschen gesucht.
 

 

 

 

 
 Von drei weiteren waren die Bilder zu elend. Da hat der Autofocus sich was anderes gesucht. Es werden alles frühe Adonislibellen sein. Das morgens noch schöne Wetter war sicher ein Auslöser, das ist nicht ständig so. Sicher im Teich sind noch Pechlibellen, die sind später und gemeine __ Heidelibellen.
Die Bitterlinge sind vermutlich schon hinter denen her, denn wenn ich im Teichlein hantiere, kommen sie und schauen ob ich was aufscheuche. Die dichte Bepflanzung ist schon wichtig.

Meine hat einen __ Graureiher abfliegen sehen, vermutlich von unserem Teich. Ich denke, er hat sich an den Grasfröschen bedient. Die waren immer teilweise zu sehen. Es ärgerte mich ja schon, weil ich hoffte eine größere Population aufbauen zu können. Meine  würde am liebsten dem Graureiher schon den Hals rum drehen, mir ist es Natur und die entspricht einfach nicht immer unseren Vorstellungen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## nik (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

mit den dokumentierten Schäden an V. catenata und H. vulagaris bestätigt sich, sie nehmen zu.

Der __ Graureiher, das abgefeimte Miststück, hat mit einiger Sicherheit alle adulten Grasfrösche runter gewürgt! Überstanden haben dessen Besuch nur halbwüchsige vom letzten Jahr, die in der Höhle unter dem Drachen saßen oder im Technikabteil oder vielleicht unterwegs waren. Meine denkt ja noch, dass irgend woher noch welche wieder auftauchen, ich denke der Graureiher war ziemlich gründlich. __ Reiher haben wir wegen des nahen Naturschutzgebietes Enkheimer Ried durchaus reichlich, aber das Teichlein liegt optisch schon ziemlich geschützt, sodass das der erste offensichtliche Reiherschaden im nun 4. Teichjahr ist. Da ich die Grasfrösche schon wegen des Gartens(, d.h. der Nachtschnecken wegen) haben will, werde ich denen noch verschiedene Höhlen am Teich und in der Umgebung anlegen. Die eine unter dem Drachen ist idR. von zweien besetzt. Manchmal von einer __ Erdkröte und einem __ Grasfrosch.

Heute mal ein bisschen mehr vom Garten, der hat schon wieder Guck.
Es sind auch ein paar ältere Bilder dabei, die __ Tulpen und der Zierapfel sind schon wieder rum.
   
  
Die __ Quitte wird groß werden und den alten Pflaumenbaum mit Rambler "Paul's Himalayan Musk" rechts davon als schattenspendenden Gartenbaum ablösen. 

Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweitwasserspiel ...
 

Noch mal ein nettes Bild zum Werden einer frühen Adonislibelle. Die weiteren beiden Bilder haben nicht direkt damit zu tun
 

 

 
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man den Grasfrosch, der Hauptdarsteller im Stück " Der Grasfrosch nach dem Rasenmähen" war, links vom Libellenstein. Das war sein typischer Platz, der ist auch seiner Aufgabe im Kreislauf der Natur durch passive Verspeisung nachgekommen.Ich bin ja vielleicht ein zivilisierter Mensch und werde dem aufkommenden Blutrausch vielleicht nicht nachgeben. Trotzdem wünsche ich mir so sehr von Meiner ein großkalibriges Taubenschießgewehr, es steht leider zu befürchten, ich bekomme es nicht und muss meine ursprünglichen Triebe wohl wieder vergraben.


Das ist die Fläche, auf der die Gartenlaube zu stehen kommen wird. 
 

Eine __ Strauchpfingstrose ...
 

Im Wintergarten passiert auch was. Der hatte sogar drei Blüten gleichzeitig, eine ist noch in der Nacht abgebrochen
 

Über den haben wir lange nachgedacht, ob der bei uns was werden kann. Der will sauren Boden und die säureliebenden Pflanzen sind bei uns meist Problemfälle. Der hat tüchtig Rhododendrenerde an den Füßen. Das ist ein Cornus florida alba und blüht das erste mal so üppig. Der wird mal ein Highlight im Garten werden.
 

... ein Drittwasserspiel? ... Weitere sind schon geplant.
 

Der __ Blauregen an der Pergola ist endlich soweit. Nie blühte der so prächtig wie heuer.  Leider hat der Rambler Edmond Proust am linken Pfosten Rosenkrebs und wird im kommenden Herbst entfernt. Es ist wirklich schade, der hat wunderschöne Blüten und wäre sonst auch als stabil, gesund zu bezeichnen, aber der blüht nur noch eingeschränkt und man erkennt die starke Beeinträchtigung im Wachstum. Der Blauregen wird den freiwerdenden Raum schnell füllen. Da rankt ja auch noch eine kaum sichtbare C. montana "Mayleen" im hinteren Eck hoch, das war eh zuviel, die C. montana wird auf das weiße Rankgitter umgeleitet werden, das eigentlich für die Edmond Proust vorgesehen war.
 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik !
Ich seh bei den Bildern zwar keine __ Quitte ! Aber bei dem Bild ,wo das Wort Quitte ist, was ist das ? Doch nicht etwa die  Quitte ?
Wenn ja,  welche genau ? Sieht prächtig aus , und sie wird so gross wie dein Ramblerarangement ?:shock
Und das Thema Wasserspiel : Jawohl !
Bei mir gibt es auch eins, neben dem Teich , eine alte Pumpe die mit einer AQ-Pumpe rum simuliert !


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo André,

 genau über dem Wort "__ Quitte" ist das Foto einer Quittenknospe


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Danke Christine !
Und was kenn ich dann als __ Quitte ? 
Bei mir sind das eher Sträucher von 1 Meter Höhe ! Sind das dann nur Zier-Quitten ? Die Früchte bei den Bildern ( Tante G ) sehen ja aus wie Birnen oder Äpfel von der Grösse !:shock Sind bei den Sträuchern auch eher Walnuss gross !


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Richtig, das sind Zierquitten. Da kannst Du aber trotzdem Likör draus machen


----------



## nik (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Andre,

Christine hat schon fast alles gesagt. Bei den "großen" Quitten" gibt es auch noch Unterschiede. Oft stehen in den Vorgärten mannshohe Quitten, kleine Bäume, die sich bequem abpflücken lassen. Unsere ist eine __ Birnenquitte, die soll 15m hoch werden können. Die ist irgendwie auf Wurzel gepfropft, habe aber vergessen was der Gärtner uns dazu erzählt hatte. 
Meine macht Quittengelee davon und verwurstelt darin auch die sehr pektinreichen Zieräpfel. Ich bin nicht der Marmeladenfrühstücker, lecker ist der Quitten-/Zierapfelgelee trotzdem. Später ist ein Quittenbrand geplant. 
Die Zierquitten blühen IMHO alle (rot-)orange. Das letzte Bild in der "Quitten"-Bildergruppe zeigt die weiß blühende __ Quitte. 

Der Teich wird von uns beiden derzeit ohne die __ Frösche als richtig öde empfunden. Wir haben einen neuen Begriff in unserer Terminologie - und ich habe ihn nicht erfunden ... Reiherschießgewehr! :evil 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

heute musste ich wieder nach der Cam rennen ...
Ungewöhnlich farbstichig, wollte aber erst die Bilder machen.

Frei nach Heinz Erhard: Die Made!

 

 

 

 

 

Die Erdkrötenquappe war mir nur durch ihre schüttelnden Kopfbewegungen aufgefallen und ich habe schnell gesehen, dass das nicht wie sonst irgendwas vegetarisches war. 

Nach dem vergangenen Reiherbesuch ist doch noch immerhin ein adulter __ Grasfrosch aufgetaucht. Die weiteren vier (bis ?) sind alles Halbstarke aus dem vorigen Jahr.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

das Teichlein entwickelt sich in Sachen Fadenalgen recht erfreulich. Der auch bedingt durch das lang andauernde kühle Wetter frühe, gute Zustand des Teichleins ist erst einmal ganz nett. Mal sehen, wie gut das wird. Praktisch ist der in seinem Zustand jetzt schon weiter als letztes Jahr vier Wochen später. Erklärtes Ziel ist ganzjährige Algenfreiheit. Auch wenn es sich absurd anhört, den kommenden Winter werde ich durch Düngen. Umgewälzt wird sowieso, Filterung besteht nur aus den als Ansaugschutz dienenden Schaumstoffpatronen. Sowohl die Fadenalgen sind über den langen Winter deutlich gewachsen als auch die Pflanzen. Ich hoffe so den dann frühjährlichen Schub der Fadenalgen vermeiden zu können. Pflanzenwachstum ist überwiegend gut. Bei den __ Iris hatte ich letztes Jahr drei verschiedene versucht, eine ist kaputt gegangen, eine eher weniger geworden, die letzte wächst erfreulich gut. Von der versuche dann einen Bestand heran zu ziehen.

   

     
Auf dem letzten Bild sieht man die Schäden durch die Kaulquappen.


Das ist die Iris, die geht. Die sitzt in nährstofffreiem Quarzsand, allerdings tüchtig Langzeitdüngestäbchen an die Füße.
     

Der Garten kommt auch in die Gänge ...
Einmal vom Eingang diagonal durch den Garten ...
 
... und einmal diagonal von der anderen Seite. Dazwichen will ich es blickdicht haben, das macht die Hängebuche. Bis jetzt hatte ich die so geschnitten, dass die nur einen Schirm bildet, aber wenn man die läßt, wachsen die Triebe rund herum bis auf den Boden. Mal sehen, wie es dann aussieht.
 

Einfach jedes Jahr wieder schön ...
   

Die Rosen kommen mit Macht! 
 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal ohne sich lange mit irgendwelchem verbalen Gedöns aufzuhalten ein paar schnörkellose Bilder zum Garten. Das sind jetzt die besten Wochen im Jahr - dann zum Geschäft!  Die Bilder sind betitelt.

    

    

     

     


Aber schon auch ein paar Bilder um das Teichlein ...

     

Das nachfolgende "Gras" ist ein Mitbringsel einer letzjährigen Fahradtour. Am Originalstandort war die einiges kleiner. Fett mit Düngestäbchen gestöpselt hat die im Sand keinen Halt und fällt um. Trotzdem wüsste ich gerne was das sein könnte. Vorab ein Dankeschön. 
 


Der __ Grasfrosch ...
 
als Teichflüchtling verschrien, kann ich mich von anfang an, d.h. nun im 4. Jahr, das ganze Jahr an seiner Anwesenheit erfreuen. Warum das so ist? Ich weiß es nicht. Möglicherweise ist unser doch ziemlich dicht bewachsenr Garten ein soweit ausreichender Lebensraum, sodass er nicht losziehen muss. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass die Grasfrösche als auch Erdkröten einen erheblichen Anteil daran haben, die einstige spanische Wegschneckenplage zu überwinden. Im gleichen Maße, wie die verschwanden, etablierten sich Weinbergschnecken. In Sachen __ Schnecken(problemen) besteht überhaupt kein Handlungsbedarf mehr. Die Grasfrösche sind in Sachen Fauna die Attraktion im Garten.
Mit so schönen Sachen, wie Molchen, etc. brauche ich mich ortsmittig eher weniger irgendwelchen Hoffnungen hinzugeben.
Meine Grasfrösche sind standorttreu, es ist eine Ausnahme, wenn ich mal keinen sehe.  


Wieder mal ein vergeblicher Versuch die Moosrose 'James Veitch' in Szene zu setzen, das Drumherum ist optisch zu wuchtig. Wer sich die Mühe machen will und sie suchen, auf dem Bild direkt hinter dem Brunnenstein. 
 

Die jährlich revolvierenden Probleme, die Paul's Himalayan Musk blüht noch nicht richtig, da fallen schon die Blütenblätter in den Teich.
 

Mal eine kleine Impression eines diesjährig gesetzten Aldi Süd Hechtkrauts. Mal sehen wie das ausgewachsen ist, es könnte (in blau und weiß) eine Bereicherung sein.
 


Teichpflege war heute angesagt. Bevor das mit dem Blütenfall losgeht, wollte ich noch letztjähriges/n Laub bzw. Schlamm entfernen. Außerdem waren die submersen Pflanzen zu stutzen und die weich gewordenen, als Ansaugschutz dienenden Schwämme austauschen.
Der Schlamm bzw. Laub, den/das ich hoch holte, roch wohl ein wenig modrig, aber kein Vergleich zu der übelriechenden, faulenden Geschichte des zweiten Jahres.  Ich hatte mir von den milchsäurebakterienbasierenden Mittelchen mehr erhofft - wobei ich nicht enttäuscht bin - aber bezüglich der Vermeidung von Fäulnis sind die Mittel definitiv wirksam!  
 

Wenn die Schwämme weich werden, ziehen die sich leichter völlig zusammen, was den Durchfluss weitgehend unterbindet.
 
So, jetzt muss ich die nächste Zeit nur mehr wenig machen.
Ach ja, die allgemeine Pflege sieht in der Mitte der Woche die Zugabe von Anarex Bio vor, das gefällt mir recht gut, und ansonsten beschränke ich mich derzeit nur auf die täglich Zugabe von Urea zur Stickstoffversorgung. Die Abschäumung habe ich so eingestellt, dass es nur sprudelt, aber nicht abschäumt - derzeit keine Notwendigkeit. Die Wasserdüngung schränke ich versuchsweise wegen der Fadenalgen ein, erwarte da aber nicht wirklich einen Effekt. Vielleicht einen irgendwie gearteten, wenn ich die Düngung wieder aufnehme. Der submerse Tannenwedel zeigt sich schon mal in seiner Wüchsigkeit beeinträchtigt, die V. catenata auch.

So, herzlichen Glückwunsch, wider Erwarten ist diesem langen Thread nun doch das Ende des Thread-längsten Posts erreicht! :beten  Mehr Bilder gingen übrigens nicht. 
Heute hatte ich mal Muße, ich war so ziemlich den gesamten schönen Tag am und im Teichlein.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## bilderzaehler (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Mehr davon, ich lese Dich sehr gerne 

Lieben Gruß . . . Thomas


----------



## nik (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo,

mit "wenig machen" hat sich schon relativiert  ...

... die Rosen blühen ...
     
Leider hat das auch eine andere Seite. Auf dem letzten Bild lässt sich erkennen wie dick die Blätterschicht ist. Die Grasfroschquappen werden und verlassen das Wasser. Leider hatte ich ein hyperaktives Fröschlein gesehen und die Cam nicht rechtzeitig holen können, sonst hätte ich festhalten können, wie solch ein Frischling über die Blätterdecke hüpft und Mühe hatte ins Wasser zu kommen.

Es ist notwendig die Blütenblätter abzuschöpfen. Zum einen ist es die abzuschöpfende organische Masse und dann verhindern die Blüttenblätter durch Lichtentzug die Photosynthese der submersen Pflanzen und damit die Sauerstoffproduktion.

Der Vorgarten ist einfach nur gestopft. Im letzten Jahr hätte ich deutlich mehr Schneiden müssen. Diesen Herbst werde ich 'ne Menge Arbeit haben.
     

Neue, noch nicht gezeigte Bestandteile dieses Dschungels sind:
      

Im Restgarten gibt es auch noch Sehenswertes:
     

   

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist ein bisschen was passiert. So vor drei Wochen gab es einen Sturm um Frankfurt, der einige Bäume zerlegt hatte. Leider ist unser Hausbaum, eine alte Pflaume mit Rambler drin, letzter Post - erstes Bild, nicht ungeschoren davon gekommen. Der Ast, der über das Teichlein ragt , war angebrochen und musste weg. Das Teichlein war danach ziemlich zerrupft  von kleineren und größeren herab fallenden Ästen. Eine knappe Woche später stand umfangreiche Teichpflege an. Die Schäden waren nur optischer Natur, allerdings ist mir im Zuge dessen aufgefallen, dass es doch  eindeutig mehr Fadenalgen hat als in den Vorjahren. Genauso hatte ich dieses Jahr die Düngung weitgehend eingestellt um zu sehen inwieweit die Nährstoffversorgung auch so über den Schlamm schon funktioniert. Tut es nicht. Die vermehrten Fadenalgen sind direkte Folge unzureichender Düngung und die submersen Pflanzen sind in einem kümmerlichen Zustand. Eigentlich hätte ich schon heute massiv aufgedüngt, will aber morgen erst mal das Wasser durchmessen. Ich vermute N und P nicht nachweisbar, vom Kalium lass ich mich mal überraschen.

Morgen werde ich ziemlich massiv aufdüngen. Zielwerte sind 20-30 mg/l Nitrat, da bin ich mir sicher ,dass das nicht mehr nachweisbar ist. Stickstoff hat eine suppressive Wirkug auf Fadenalgen. Beim Phosphat muss ich mal sehen, wenn es nicht nachweisbar ist, ist es kein Problem. Zielwert wäre dann 1 bis 1,5 mg/l PO4 als Stoßdüngung. Beim Kalium will ich auch die Messung abwarten. Egal wie, der zu erreichende Zielwert wäre ~10mg/l K. Das wird mein Fadenalgenproblem nicht lösen, aber verbessern. Volldüngung mittels eines aquaristischen Düngers wird moderat geschehen. 

Heute hat eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer versucht ihr Ei an meinem Teichleich zu legen - offensichtlich klappt das nicht.Als ich das Teichlein angelegt hatte, versuchten solche __ Libellen die Eiablage im umgegrabenen Umfeld, d.h. teichnah in der Erde. Wegen der Umbauten ist damals nix daraus geworden und heute vermute ich, es wird nichts, weil keine Erde mehr zugänglich ist. Das völlig eingewachsene Teichlein taugt wohl nicht für blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern. 

Mit  freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (30. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ein Eindruck vom Baumschaden, da war das meiste schon erledigt. Der große Ast war schon weggeschnitten. Die kleineren Äste mit Laub sind vorne runterhängen zu sehen, die werden von den Trieben der Ramblerrose gehalten - wie vormals der ganze abgebrochen Ast.
 

Sieht inzwischen schon wieder besser aus, allerdings fallen die Fadenalgen schon auf.

  

  

Das submerse Wachstum der Pflanzen ist ziemlich bescheiden. Wegen der Algen und des eingeschränkten Wachstums dünge ich wieder und wollte mir heute erst noch einen Überblick über die Nährstoffsituation verschaffen. Nur zur Vergegenwärtigung, das ist ein kleines Pflanzenteichlein, ungefüttert, in das aber über das Jahr relativ viel organische (Blatt-)Masse hineinfällt.

Das Stickstoff nicht nachweisbar ist, hat sich mit einem relativ empfindlichen Test bestätigt. Das Teichlein ist N-limitiert, war halt die Frage, wie das mit Phosphat und Kalium aussieht.
Kalium ist mit ca. 25mg/l relativ hoch, was auf eine Anreicherung, d.h. Nichtverbrauch durch N-Mangel zurückzuführen ist.
Beim Phosphat ergab sich ebenfalls ein hoher Wert von 5mg/l.
Genau das Gleiche wie beim Kalium, beeindruckt mich in der unerwarteten Höhe doch, da ich dieses Jahr keinerlei PO4 zugegeben hatte, das Teichlein ungefüttert ist und der Wert letztes Jahr ständig gegen Null tendierte und zugeführt werden musste.

Für die Fans der Redfield-Ratio, bei diesem N/P-Verhältnis sollten Cyanobakterien Party feiern! Nicht die Spur! Ich halte es eh für groben Unfug von einem organismusinneren Nährstoffverhältnis auf ein entsprechendes äußeres im Wasser schließen zu wollen. Zum einen unterscheiden sich die Mechanismen der Nährstoffaufnahme und zum anderen unterliegen verschiedene Nährstoffe unterschiedlich relevanten chemischen Prozessen der Umgebung. Die Redfield-ratio dafür zu missbrauchen, ist einfach nur Quark. Passt auch hartnäckig mit einer 50:50 Erfolgsquote nicht zur Praxis, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass die weiterhin bei den Haaren herbeigezogen wird. 

Dann habe ich mal die GH gemessen, weil ich mal mit GH-erhöhendem Preis Mineralsalz herum gespielt hatte. War mit 18° dGh mir zu hoch. Die gemessen Karbonathärte mit 12° dGh auch. Werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit Wasser wechseln. Insgesamt gibt es eine Tendenz zur Aufhärtung.

Dann wollte ich wissen ob es genug Magnesium hat, mit ca. 33mg/l in Ordnung - wobei die Verhältnisse von Ca:Mg:K eine größere Rolle spielen als absolute Gehalte - und es lässt sich bei bekannter GH das resultierende Calcium errechnen.
Insgesamt sieht es also so aus:
NO3 n.n.
K 25 mg/l
PO4 5mg/l
KH 12° dGh
GH 18° dGh
Mg 33 mg/l
Ca 74 mg/l (errechnet)


Wie damit umgehen, ist einfach. Urea ist eine elegante Möglichkeit Stickstoff ohne zusätzliche Salze zuzugeben. Es mineralisiert über Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit und Nitrat. Ammonium und Nitrat können von Pflanzen aufgenommen werden, Urea auch, wenn die Pflanzen in der Lage sind das Enzym Urease bilden zu können. Sehr elegante Stickstoffdüngung, allerdings muss man im Teich wegen des höheren pH auf eine gleichmäßige Zugabe achten, da es sonst zu erhöhtem Ammoniak kommen kann. Ich gebe sowieso CO2 zu, spielt bei mir nicht so die Rolle. Ist aber ein Grund, warum ich die KH senken will.
Beim Phospat ist noch interessant ob das jetzt nur ein akut hoher Wert oder aus Ca- und Fe-phosphat-Depots (und weiteren) resultierende Rücklösungen sind. Wird sich zeigen ob ich den PO4-Wert wieder unter die Nachweisgrenze bringe. Wenn nicht, hat es Depots. 
Noch ein kleiner Schwank aus dem "Lehrbuch der Limnologie" von Wilfried Schönborn, Algen nehmen Phosphat nur bis zu einer eher sehr geringen Sättigungsgrenze auf und hohe Phosphatwerte hemmen sogar das Algenwachstum. Das macht man sich z.B. pflanzenaquaristisch bei grünen Punktalgen schon länger zunutze.  Das sich ständig wiederholende Gerede von der Nährstoffkonkurrenz höherer und niederer Pflanzen ist dann leider unmöglich, denn die Sättigungsgrenze der Algen ist so niedrig, dass höhere Pflanzen nicht mehr wachsen können. Oder anders, können submerse Pflanzen wachsen, dann ist in jedem Fall genug Phosphat für Algen da.
Allerdings will ich das Phosphat deshalb wieder runter haben, weil es ausgesprochen reaktionbsfreudig ist, Spurenelement mit fällt und ich PO4-Depots deshalb nicht haben will. Sinnvoll ist eine Stoßdüngung. Man gibt in bis zu mehrwöchigen Intervallen PO4 hinzu, macht sich die gute Speicherfähigkeit der Pflanzen zunutze und hat im Wasser schon nach 2-3 Tagen PO4 nicht mehr nachweisbar.
Stickstoff gebe ich auch deshalb hinzu, weil es eine supressive Wirkung auf Fadenalgen hat. Höhere Kaliumwerte werden bezüglich Grünalgen kritisch gesehen, ich denke trotzdem, primär hat das verstärkte Fadenalgenwachstum seine Ursache im relativ viel zu geringen Stickstoffangebot. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

noch mal ein Bild von der gelichteten Pflaume, die hat wieder mal erheblich Geäst verloren. Es geht nur noch darum die längstmöglich zu erhalten.  Das Bild habe ich etwa von der gleichen Position gemacht, da sieht man die Unterschiede zum Bild im vorigen Post. Noch ein Post davor sieht man die Pflaume mit dem Rambler blühen, das ist auch die Seite der Pflaume, die ich jetzt wegschneiden musste.
 

Ein Frühaufsteher, der mir beim Düngen noch vor die Linse kam.
 

Düngen ist im Grunde simpel, sicher kein Hexenwerk. Der einzige Luxus ist das Fotometer, das ich auch nur deshalb habe, weil ich damit Kalium messen kann. Es gibt noch einen guten Kaliumtest von Macherey & Nagel, der haut mit ~95,-€ allerdings schon ziemlich ins Kontor. Das Fotometer ist nicht viel teurer und erlaubt mir neben einer genauen Kaliumbestimmung auch eine sonst nur schlecht mögliche Messung von Magnesium und dann, bei Verwendung eines GH-Tropftests, die Errechnung des Calciumgehalts aus GH und Mg. In der Pflanzenaquaristik durchaus wichtige Werte. Der zugehörige Phosphattest rundet das Fotometer ab. Was manchmal nicht klar rüberkommt, ich will im Regelfall PO4 nicht nachweisbar haben, aber es muss für die Pflanzen genug Phosphat im System sein. Das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig im Wasser, idealerweise nur in der Pflanzenmasse gebunden. 
Aquaristisch wird auch noch gerne Fe gemessen, halte ich aber nicht für notwendig. Für den pH reicht mir auch eine grobe Schätzung, kann ich zwar messen, mache es aber nicht mehr. Aquaristisch reicht mir ein optischer Dauertest völlig zur Orientierung.

Egal, ich weiß um die Zustände im Teich und es ist lediglich Stickstoff zuzuführen um einen Verbrauch der sich akkumulierenden Stoffe Kalium und Phosphat zu erreichen. Einen Volldünger gebe ich wegen des hohen PO4-Wertes nicht hinzu, würde nur die Phosphatdepotbildung begünstigen. Ob das dann tatsächlich einen Eisen-/Manganmangel gibt, kann ich auch abwarten.

Für die Düngung mit Salzen braucht man eine Feinwaage, gibt es in der Bucht für 10,-€. Meine habe ich vom Flohmarkt, damals habe ich, glaube ich, auch 10,-€ bezahlt.  und alle möglichen kleinen Löffelchen. Wofür? Für eine komfortable Zugabe um nicht jedesmal die Feinwaage heraus zu kramen.
  

   
Ich wiege dann einmal die Menge ab - es soll pro Zugabe 2mg/l Urea werden, d.h. 2g Urea auf brutto 1000l, das entspricht einem Nitratäquivalent von ~4mg/l NO3 nach Mineralisation - und brauche in diesem Fall zwei der gezeigten Löffelchen á 1g. Die verteile ich im Teichlein und gut ist. Um erst mal Stickstoff in den Teich zu bringen gebe ich das morgens und abends hinzu - ich erinnere an die zu vermeidenden pH bedingten Ammonium-/Ammoniakspitzen. 12 Stunden dazwischen reicht.

Das wird erst mal fette submerse Pflanzen ergeben. Und dann muss ich mal sehen wie sich das mit Kalium und Phosphat entwickelt.

Ach ja, beim rumrühren im Teich sind mir immerhin 2 der 3 letztjährig eingesetzten Teichmuscheln in die Finger gekommen, die habe ich schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Eine leere Schale habe ich nicht gefunden. Status bei den __ Muscheln ist also bei einer ungewiss. Nachwuchs von den Bitterlingen gab es scheinbar nicht, mir ist jedenfalls nichts aufgefallen. Schon von den adulten Tieren sieht man im jedoch submers reichlich bewachsenen Teichlein nicht viel. Die sind aber da.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## nik (3. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

immer wieder interessant und überraschend was bei der Düngung passiert!

Über Urea habe ich in kleinen Dosen á 2g insgesamt ein Nitratäquivalent von 24 mg/l NO3 zugegeben.
Heute mal die Makronährstoffe N, P, K durchgemessen, denn auf die sollte die Stickstoffzugabe primär Einfluss haben.

Von den zugegebenen 24mg/l NO3 sind lediglich noch 5mg NO3 nachweisbar. Das entspräche einem Verbrauch von ~ 4,5mg/l NO3 pro Tag und lässt sich als ungewöhnlich hoher Verbrauch bezeichnen. 

Von den gemessenen 5mg/l PO4 sind noch 2,5 mg/l vorhanden. Das ist im Rahmen meiner Erwartungen, wobei ich es doch mit Erleichterung zur Kenntnis nehme. Es könnte auch Auswaschungen meiner vielen gestöpselten Düngestäbchen sein. Die Frage ist, wie weit bekomme ich den Wert runter? Idealerweise bis auf nicht nachweisbar.

Bei den vormals gemessenen 25 mg/l Kalium hat sich mit nun gemessenen ~22mg/l relativ wenig getan. Mag ich nicht interpretieren, da spielen zu viele Dinge eine Rolle, könnte sich als maßgebliches Problem herausstellen. Mal sehen, wie die Entwicklung bei gegebener Phosphat-/Stickstoffversorgung weiter geht.


Dann hätte ich eine Frage an die Techniker  , denn ich brauche eine Luftpumpe für meinen Abschäumer! Die verwandten Wisa und Sera, speziell letztere mit 550l/h nominell leistungsstärkere, schaffen das nicht auf Dauer. Ich vermute den Bedarf bei min. 1000l/h. Wer kann mir einen guten Dauerläufer empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß, Nik


----------



## troll20 (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,



> Dann hätte ich eine Frage an die Techniker  , denn ich brauche eine Luftpumpe für meinen Abschäumer! Die verwandten Wisa und Sera, speziell letztere mit 550l/h nominell leistungsstärkere, schaffen das nicht auf Dauer. Ich vermute den Bedarf bei min. 1000l/h. Wer kann mir einen guten Dauerläufer empfehlen?



Schau mal in die aktuellen Luftheber threads da werden einige empfohlen.

Was den Rest von deinem sehr interessanten Bericht angeht versteh ich eigentlich nur Bahnhof,
Sorry 
Da du dich aber anscheinend gut mit den Pflanzen und ihren bedarf auskennst, könntest du mir evtl. einige Fragen beantworten.
Bei Pflanzen an Land habe ich gelernt, das diese im Herbst Nährstoffdepot anlegen in dem sie den Zucker aus ihren Blättern zu den Wurzel transportieren und dort meist in kleinen weißen Knollen für den Neustart im Frühjahr vorhalten.
Machen dies auch die Wasserpflanzen?
Und wenn ja wie Lagern sie dieses dann ein?
Würde die Nährstoffe dann nicht im Wasser gelöst werden?
Wie gesagt das sind für mich alles Böhmische Dörfer, bis her war mir nur wichtig ob eine Pflanze gut aussieht und ob sie gut Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht.
Aber evtl. bringst du etwas Licht ins dunkle 

LG René


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Rene,
bei einigen Pflanzen ist die Sache mit dem Nährstoff einlagern nicht nur bekannt, sondern auch erkennbar:
Pfeilblatt hat "Zwiebeln", die __ Schwanenblume, Seerosen ein Rhizom, __ Hechtkraut auch eine Art Wurzelstock. Auch der im Teich eingesetzte Hahnenfuss (da gibt es viele Arten) hat "Speicherorgane". Damit habe ich schon mal ein paar der frostempfindlicheren Arten benannt. Die "__ Sauergräser" speichern nur in ihren Wurzeln, die recht lang werden können (so man denn die Möglichkeiten bietet , z. B. in einem Bodenfilter).
Die einfachen Unterwasser-Pflanzen setzen im Wachstum nicht aus, sondern wachsen je nach Temperatur nicht mehr oder weniger. 
Damit ist der Teich für mich nichts anderes als eine Art speziellen Gartenbeets.


----------



## nik (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

manche Dinge erledigen sich mit der entsprechenden Zeit von ganz alleine.  Danke. Luftpumpe bin ich aber immer noch nicht schlüssig. Ich frage einfach mal, taugt die Hailea V20 was? Oder bietet sich etwas anderes an?

Einfach mal zwei Bilder die am Beispiel des submersen H.vulgaris zeigen was passiert, wenn man die Nährstofflimitierung, in diesem Fall Stickstoff - ein paar Posts zurück beschrieben - aufhebt. Man erkennt auf dem 2. Bild deutlich die geradezu abrupte Vergrößerung im Triebdurchmesser.
   

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Nik


----------



## nik (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

also mit der Luftpumpe für meinen Abschäumer, das ziehe ich ja ganz offensichtlich total  falsch auf! Hier interessiert das mal absolut niemanden.  

Nach dem ich zufällig in Youtube einen Vergleich einer Takatsuki XP40, einer Hailea V-20 und einer Hailea Kolbenpumpe(Modell ?) erleben durfte, war das das erste entscheidende Erlebnis. Ein bisschen Recherche ergab dann höchste Qualität für Takatsuki Hiblow Pumpen und ich denke, ich werde mich für  die Takatsuki HiBlow HP-20 entscheiden (20l/min., 17W, 31dB, ~140,-Huhn plus Versand).
Ich habe aquaristisch schon ein paar High-End Sachen von Japanern, die können es in Qualität tatsächlich auf die  Spitze treiben. 

Habe ich was übersehen?  

edit: passiert ja wieder nix  , hab sie gekauft. ^^

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

Noch mal ein paar Bilder vom Herbst, das Wasser wird kalt.

Die Makronährstoffe habe ich gemessen - mit durchaus interessanten Ergebnissen.
Ausgangssituation war ein PO4 Gehalt von 5mg/l und Nitrat nicht nachweisbar. Mittels einer Ureadüngung habe ich die Stickstoffversorgung gewährleistet und PO4 wurde bis auf 2,5 mg/l gesenkt.
Dann habe ich die Ureadüngung wieder gelassen und heute gemessen. 
Das Ergebnis:
NO3 = n.n.
PO4 = 5,6 mg/l
Kalium = 15mg/l

Es ist eindeutig, es gelangen Nährstoffe aus den in den Sand gestöpselten Düngestäbchen ins Wasser. 
So hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Ich hätte erwartet, dass der der Sand die Düngestäbchen besser vom Wasser isoliert. Also werde ich erstmal nur Stöpseln wenn es unvermeidbar ist und ich muss wieder Urea düngen um die Nährstofflimitierung aufzuheben, damit Phosphat und auch Kalium verbraucht werden. 

Heute war ein schöner Tag und wenn die Sonne kommt, dann zeigen sich die Grasfrösche - die, die nicht am Teich(__ lein) bleiben. :__ nase
   
drumherum sitzen noch weitere und im Technikabteil sind immer welche.

   
Das letzte Bild zeigt deutlich wie ungünstig große Pflanzen an der Pfütze wirken. Das wird geändert.

BTW, für meinen Abschäumer hatte ich mir die Takatsuki HiBlow HP-20 gekauft - und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

So, meine Lieben,

time to go. Man trifft so seine Entscheidungen im Leben und in der Folge trennen sich die Wege. So weit ist alles in bester Ordnung, aber für mich war es das erst mal speziell mit diesem Teichlein und auch Teich allgemein gewesen. 

Enjoy your home waters!

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Flusi (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

moin Nik,
wie meinst Du Das??? 
Du willst doch wohl nicht Deinen Abschied aus dem Forum andeuten

Deine Beiträge habe ich als Neuling immer "aufgesogen" und mich schon total auf die neuen Infos in der kommenden Saison gefreut. 
Vielleicht könntest Du das mal klarstellen....

liebe Grüße von Flusi


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,
es hat mich sehr gefreut, von Dir zu lernen! Leider kann man seine Zeit nur wenigen Themen widmen, ich wäre auch lieber in mehreren Kanälen unterwegs.


----------



## nik (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo zusammen,

um beim Teichlein ein Fazit zu ziehen. Das Stöpseln von Düngestäbchen hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. Ich wusste, dass die Düngestäbchen relative Phosphatbomben sind, d.h. für den Bedarf im Wasser relativ zu viel PO4 enthalten, nahm aber an das der Sand die Düngestäbchen nährstoffmäßig ausreichend gegen das Wasser isoliert. Funktionierte aus irgendwelchen Gründen vielleicht nur bei einzelnen Düngestäbchen oder generell nicht. Der Sand muss deswegen ausgetauscht werden. Kein Problem, da nur oben in der Pflanzrinne und den Pflanzkörben gestöpselt wurde. Muss ich meiner Ex noch sagen. Ansonsten hat sie natürlich keine Ahnung was ich da in Düngung getrieben habe und ihre Arbeitskollegen, die sie in Teichproblemen ansprechen will, mit Sicherheit auch nicht.Gut, dass ich solche Gespräche nicht miterleben muss.

Trotzdem würde ich die Düngung des Sandes allgemein empfehlen, allerdings anders. Besser ist die Verwendung der in der Pflanzenaquaristik üblichen NPK-Flüssigdünger. Die entsprechen weit besser dem Bedarf submerser Pflanzen und lassen sich mittels einer Spritze tief im Sand einbringen, mengenmäßig viel besser als Düngestäbchen anpassen und auch, wenn es mal nicht so passt, besser korrigieren. Diese Lösungen lassen sich gemäß dem tatsächlichen Verbrauch selbst herstellen und sind erheblich günstiger als aquaristische Makrodünger. Das ist kein Hexenwerk.

Wenigstens sollte dieser Thread klar gemacht haben, dass Nährstoffe im Wasser, auch sehr reichlich, nicht zu Algenkatastrophen führen müssen. Da spielt etwas anderes eine wichtigere Rolle und das ist die Mikroflora eines Biotops. Die ist eben nicht überall gleich und ist sicher nicht der einzige, aber der wichtigste Grund ob ein Biotop im Sinne des Betreibers algenfrei läuft oder nicht. Mir ist es bei dem Teichlein nicht gelungen diese Mikroflora zu verändern, ich nenne das umstimmen. Da ist selbst ein 1000l Teichlein schon sehr träge in der Reaktion. Aquaristisch geht das, wegen des üblicherweise geringeren Volumens, erheblich leichter.

Die Unterschiede zur Aquaristik sind gar nicht so groß, wie ich anfänglich vermutete.Vor allem die jahreszeitlich bedingten, erheblichen Temperaturunterschiede und - besonders bei diesem Teichlein - der erhebliche organische Eintrag in Form von Pflanzenmasse, d.h. Blätter, Blüten, Pflaumen, ... machen den Unterschied. Teich kann eine Vielfältigkeit erreichen, die aquaristisch nicht möglich ist. Das habe ich genossen!

Wen das Thema Nährstoffe interessiert, in Flowgrow.de bin ich unter dem gleichen Nick unterwegs. Dort werden solche Themen in sehr hoher Qualität diskutiert und weiter entwickelt. Jeder Aquarianer sollte sich sowieso das dortige, zum großen Teil schon aufbereitete Wissen zunutze machen.Obwohl mit dem Thema Pflanzenaquaristik ein Spezialforum, deckt es bis auf die Fischkelleraquaristik den gesamten Bereich der Aquaristik in hoher Qualität ab. Es gibt kein besseres aquaristisches Forum.Das lässt sich auch am Umgang miteinander erkennen, In aquaristischen Foren eher idR. ein Problem. Im Flowgrow ist der Umgang vergleichbar hier. Finde ich extrem wichtig!

Rolf, und andere, ich weiß ja, der Thread wird gelesen und weiß auch, er hat Wirkung. Ich habe darüber genauso gelernt. Als exzessiver, und interessierter Pflanzenaquarianer ist es allerdings schwer einem alten Affen wie mir in der zugehörigen Wasserchemie noch eine neue Grimasse zu schneiden.Es ist immer das Gleiche. Die Fixierung auf einzelne Wasserwerte ist verständlich, aber völlig unzureichend. Die Umstände, Bedingungen spielen eine maßgebliche Rolle ob das ein Problem ist oder nicht.

Ansonsten habe ich euch auch mit einem gewissen Vergnügen mit meinen Nährstofforgien strapaziert. Da sind alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden. Es geht auch nicht darum alles anders zu machen, sondern zu verstehen und gemäß den eigenen Vorstellungen dann umsetzen zu können. An den Zöpfen müssen nun andere schneiden.Im Teichbereich wird sich zu sehr auf Natur, den Naturteich bezogen. Ist klar, dass die Natur als Orientierung herangezogen wird, allerdings droht das dogmatischen Charakter anzunehmen. So wie es die mit angeschlossenem Klärwerk technisierten Koi-Pools gibt, gibt es bei Teichen auch einen gärtnerischen Aspekt - und der hat bei weitem nicht den Raum der ihm gebührt. Das war mein Thema.

Das Teichlein war ein extremes Pflanzenteichlein, konnte bei mir nichts anderes werden. Ich werde nur noch eine kleine 10-20L Schale mit Teichpflanzen, in der Art wie ich sie auch hier im Thread beschrieben hatte, pflegen und die ist keinen Thread in einem Teichforum mehr wert. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## troll20 (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Moin Nik

Jegliche Art von Gedankenaustausch, sowie Erfahrungsaustausch auch von ganz winzigen Teichen bringt uns Suchtis viel erkennen. 
Ob ich als absoluter Chemie-Laie in deinem anderen Forum auch nur ansatzweise etwas verstehe, muss ich leider bezweifeln.
Weiterhin muss ich dir sagen das ich deine threats immer sehr genossen habe,  auch wenn nicht oft antworten von mir kamen.  Das liegt aber vor allem an meinem großen unwissen in diesem Bereich. 
Von daher finde ich es sehr schade das du dich nun von diesem Forum abwendest.
Ich für meinen Teil werde deine Beiträge vermissen.  Und evtl.  besuchst du uns ab und an, wo du dann uns hoffentlich die neusten Erkenntnisse Mitteilst. 
Trotz alle dem wünsche ich dir alles Gute für deinen neuen Lebensabschnitt. 

LG Rene


----------



## Elfriede (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Outing (wg. Pfützenfieber)*

Hallo Nik,

schade, dass du gehst. Auch wenn ich in Düngerfragen oft anderer Meinung war als du, so fand ich deine Experimente immer interessant und lesenswert und bezog daraus manchen neuen Denkanstoß. Ich danke dir dafür und wünsche dir viel Glück und Erfolg für deinen neuen Weg. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------

